# New and Improved Introduce Yourself and Post a pic thread!



## chwgmjay

There has been discussion about starting a new, merged, "Introduce yourself" and "What do you look like?" thread... So I thought I'd help out our favorite Mod by doing so... 

So, here's the deal... please introduce yourself to the gang and post a pic. We promise to be nice and not laugh at you.  

(It takes 10 posts to be able to post your picture, so if you don't have enough posts yet, remeber to come back once you do!)

Please include your name, an explaination of your username, where you live, where you have lived in the past, marital/dating status, favorite Disney park, favorite Disney movie, favorite Disney prince or princess, and favorite Disney character (and anything else you'd like to share).

Thanks!


----------



## chwgmjay

I guess I get to go first, since I started the thread... 

My name is Jay. 

My username comes from a combination of an abreviation for a group I help run, my position in the group, and my first name.

I'm in Minneapolis, and have lived in Minnesota (Twin cities area), Iowa (QC area), Wisconsin (Madison), South Dakota (Sioux Falls), and Illinois (Chicago).

I am 30 and single.

Fave Disney Park changes pretty frequently, but pretty much anywhere at Disney World and I'm happy.

Favorite Disney Movie is Toy Story 3... but to tell you the truth, I've never seen the other 2. LOL

Favorite Disney prince is the prince from Snow White...

And my favorite Disney character is Tigger!

Speaking of Tigger; here's me (I'm *NOT* tigger) 




IMG_0185.JPG by CHWgmJAY, on Flickr


----------



## Dead Robot

I'm Ted, "Deadrobot" around the web.

My username comes from an Isaac Asimov book: _The Caves Of Steel_. I've been online since before you got your first email via your phone. I'm ancient.

I'm in Toronto and live with my husband of 4 years (together for 7). He taught me that you could love Disney at any age when he brought me to The World for the first time back in 2005. 

We spend our time between Disney trips by watching old 50s & 60s Disney live action movies (with some animated flicks in there too). Yeah, we're that old.

Favorite Disney movie: toss up between The Black Hole (I could write a book on it) and Wall*E (do Pixar movies count?). 

Fave character: Baloo
Fave villain: Jafar (love the Joan Crawford shoulders)
Fave Ride: Tower of Terror

Want to know more? I have a site at Deadrobot.com. I steal time from work as much as I can. 






Blast from the Past - I'm on the right  by deadrobot, on Flickr


----------



## ConcKahuna

I'm David, 29 year-old Florida native (although I lived in Maine for about 10 years as well).  I worked for the mouse for close to 11 years, but am currently unemployed.  I have been with my partner for closing in on 10 years.

My favorite WDW parks are Epcot and DAK.  I love Epcot for the atmosphere (and alcohol), and DAK because I'm a big animal person.  I have a dog, 4 cats, a macaw, a conure, an african grey, 2 budgies, and 3 lovebirds 

My favorite Disney movie was always TRON, and I was very happy with TRON: Legacy (although the first is still my fave).  My favorite character is Maleficent!

Here's a picture of me last Memorial day at the Parliament House when I was there with fmelchor and a bunch of friends.  We went to go see Jujubee and Jessica Wild perform, and had a blast!


----------



## jjjmranch

I'm not a frequent poster, but I thought I'd reintroduce myself.
My name is Jane and I drag my kids to WDW at least once every two years. My hubby stays home and fishes since he doesn't like WDW. Too bad for him.
My screen name is just an abbreviation of all our names together and we live in a ranch house. Nothing too imaginative.  

I'm a lunch room lady (a nice one) at one of our local high schools. 

My favorite park is Magic Kingdom, but my boys love Epcot.  Still trying to get them to go on roller coasters.

My favorite character is Jiminy Cricket. Not a very popular one, but I love his song. 

I have gone to WDW solo and have had a great time. It was so easy to talk to everyone and enjoy every moment there.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Before we get too far into this, I am going to unstick the other two threads.  But in the name of history, and there is a ton on both of them, I will link them here if anyone ever wants to go back for a good laugh!

The what do you look like thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1789043

And the introduce yourself thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1679078

And if you don't mind, and are curious, I would like to take this chance to give you a little history about this area of the Dis.

A few years ago someone started a GLBT thread on the Community board.  It was an instant hit!  Two brave folks (Viki and Rick) asked the Webmasters for a whole new area of the Dis for GLBT folks, and it was approved!  Over the years political debates have happened (Back when that was allowed) Weddings were planned, babies made, vacations planned and shared, jokes, inuendos, and tons of "coffee talk"!    But one thing has remained the same.

We have a safe environment here for the GLBT folks who love Disney to hang on a daily basis!

And dare I say, quite a few cherished friendships have happened because of it!

Enjoy!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Oooo!  Oooo!  I'll play!

My name is Mark

My username is a German word meaning 'a witness in time'.  It was the name of a blog I wrote in daily for over 10 years.  Used it a lot as a screen name, Zeity is a nickname, etc.  

I live in Dallas, Texas with my cute as hell partner, Steven.  We've been together over 4 years.  We bought our first home last year, have a dog named Max (he's part Shar Pei and German Shepherd).  I'm 45 *cough* years old, Steven's 35.  We're both artist.  I draw and he paints.  I play the piano.  We're both a part of the DFW Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence.

We're huge Disneydorks and proud of it.  We'll be the ones in Disney tshirts, Ears, Lanyards and anything else we can put on our body, while at the parks. 

Fave Disney Park has been and always will be Disneyland, so that makes me a minority here I guess.   I've been a few times to WDW and love it, but my heart will always be on the West coast.

Favorite Disney Movie is hands down would have to be Up.  It's changed over the years, but once Up came out, I was hooked and watch it constantly.

Favorite Disney prince  Don't really have one.  Don't really have a favorite princess either for that matter.  I love the films, but none that I would consider a favorite.

Favorite Disney Character would have to be Eeyore.  Steven's would be Malificent.  

Here's a few pics:

Steven's on the left, I'm on the right.  We finally got our Club 33 ears!





First time we found a Photopass person that suggested kissing in front of the Castle at Disneyland.  Of course, it was Gay days. 





Now, that's pretty dorky...


----------



## STOCKYJIM

Me too Me too!!!

Hi Everyone Im Jim or James or "James Roger Smith... you get here now" (only to my mom when she is really mad!!) 

My username is easy  - Im Jim and I'm really thin!! (coughs)

I Currently live in on the south coast of England in a town called Brighton, which is a real holiday town with its own pier etc. I Was born on the south coast then moved to London to make my fortune and meet a man!!!

8 years ago I met my husband in my local (straight!) bar and it was lust at first sight. I thought he was walking past me cause he liked what he saw - he actually had a week bladder and I was sitting on his route to the bathroom. But despite this start we are still together today.

We got married 18 months ago and thanks to all the help from these boards we had the most amazing disneymoon imaginable. it was our first trip to the world and a childhood fanatasy of my DH. Needless to say I am now the disneyfreak in the relationship spending way to much time researching and saving for our next trip.

We have just bought our first house together and share it with our two rescue dogs - Hunny, a shar-pei german shepherd cross(who would believe that!) and Tilly - a brain damaged Yorkshire Terrier both of whom give us loads of love and fun!!

Favorite Disney Park for me would have to be Epcot - its all the food - and for my Dh its Animal kingdom - he loves his animals.

Favourite disney movie has to be Hocus Pocus - dont ask me why it just brings out the old crone in me!!!

Favorite disney prince would have to be my very own prince charming!

Favorite disney characters would have to be Pooh(me) and Tigger (DH)

here are a couple of pics of us....

on our wedding day...




and on hunnymoon!!!





[/IMG]


----------



## C&G'sMama

My name is Ann
My user name is from the first initial of each of my kids' names and I'm mama (DP is mommy)
I live in Rochester, NY and have almost my whole life except for a 4 year stint in Boston after college

I have been with my DP (koolaidmoms on the DIS) for 17 years and we will be celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary this coming May

My favorite Disney Park is Epcot, partly because of the countries and partly because it was the first park DP and I went to when we went on our honeymoon in 1996.  We rode Spaceship Earth and cried.  We got our picture taken with Goofy (and cried)

Favorite Disney Movie - The original Parent Trap.

Favorite Disney Princess - I've been thinking about this one.  It has to be Tiana.  She's independent, hardworking and is not waiting for the Prince to fix everything for her.

Favorite Disney Character - Goofy, see above.

Other: we have 2 human children pictured with us below I'm the grownup on the right standing behind G.  The other picture is our canine son "Rufous".  He is our 2nd St. Bernard.  He's 8 and from a broken home.  His mom and dad split and mom couldn't take him with her and dad didn't want him.  So we got him last year  He's awesome.  We also have a cat.  He showed up on our doorstep about 2 weeks before we got the dog. 

We all love Disney because it's one week of separating from reality and just having fun together.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

What an AWESOME dog!  I want to give him a big hug!


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> What an AWESOME dog!  I want to give him a big hug!



Maybe I could try to sneak him in as Nana on the 4th?  Hmmmm...put on a bonnet on him..


----------



## wcpamotm

Hi!  My name's Steve.

I've used my username, wcpamotm, off and on over the years.  It stands for We Can Put A Man On The Moon (but we can't ________).  Fill in the blank with your own favorite thing that should be incredibly simple to accomplish but which still eludes us.

Was born in Orlando and spent some childhood years in nearby Apopka.  Alas, we moved out here to Houston, TX shortly after Walt's Big Announcement, and have lived here ever since.

I met my partner in '97.  He was chatting with an acquaintence from my gym, and I joined in the conversation.  I'd just come back from my first Gay Days, and I talked up the great time I'd had that weekend.  Little did I realize at the time that I was preaching to the bishop!  He would end up visiting Disney 4 times that year, the last of which was kind of a honeymoon for us at Dixie Landings.

Our brick is still accessible!  It's under the left ticket machine tent at the TTC, behind one of the machines.

Here's me during our Dec 2010 trip:





And the two of us from a year earlier:


----------



## brettystar

Hi everyone,

My name is Brett and my friends call me Bretty. My user name comes from that - as a child (well til I was about 28 actually) I thought I would become a superstar -so jokingly I came up with brettystar for email etc years ago and it has stuck. 
I live in Sydney Australia with my partner Justin. We are visiting WDW in May/June this year to celebrate our 10 year anniversary. I have been to Disneyland twice before but never WDW. We are very excited. Therefore, Magic Kingdom is so far my favourite park to date. Though I loved Tower of Terror in DCA too.
For reasons close to my heart Snow White definitely is my favourite princess and for nostalgic reasons I will select it as my favourite film too. SW was my first childhood icon - but as I have grown up I have gone from Princess to Queen and have a tattoo of the Wicked Queen on my right bicep.
In other news I love theatre, am a Personal Assistant and definitely am not a superstar LOL.


----------



## brettystar

Ooh and my favourite Prince is Prince Eric!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> Maybe I could try to sneak him in as Nana on the 4th?  Hmmmm...put on a bonnet on him..



He looks like a service dog to me.  Yep.  I am quite certain he is a service dog!  He must join us for breakfast!


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> He looks like a service dog to me.  Yep.  I am quite certain he is a service dog!  He must join us for breakfast!



*poke* You've posted 2x on the thread, Ms. JSG, but have yet to reintroduce urself


----------



## rpmdfw

Hey there!  I'm Rob.  My partner Scott and I live in the Orlando area.  Most of you already know WAY too much about my life from the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding thread, so I won't bore you with any more detail.

Here's a recent photo of us on New Year's Eve:





My favorite park is Epcot, especially during the Food and Wine Festival.

My favorite attraction is the Adventurers Club, and I still miss it very much despite it having been closed over two years ago.


----------



## nyc2theworld

Well hello!  

My name is Franklyn and my name comes from the fact that I travel for work.  (Not because I go to WDW about 1-2x/year but now that I think of it NYC2theWorld does make sense in that regard!)

I currently and have always lived in Northern New Jersey and despite its high Cost of Living I'm not sure there's any other place I'd want to live...Well maybe Golden Oak...anybody have a couple of mill to spare? 

As for my job, I currently work for a marketing company that specializes in retail sales and product training and the client I'm assigned to is a major software company.  Thus I travel all over the US (maybe once in a blue moon international...go to go to Manila for work last year).

My favourite disney park is EPCOT Center for a number of reasons.
1-Its for adults with that Disney Magic...I love different cultures and thus love World Showcase.  After that is MGM Studios because of the street performers from 1950s Hollywood and Tower of Terror to this day is the only ride I get so afraid of being on but after my first ride of the day on it, I'm always super excited and want to ride it again and again.

Favourite Disney Movie...This is a hard one.  Its easy to go with the Pixars because they are so recent and what they did with Wall-E (i.e. lack of script compared to other movies is amazing) but forgetting some of the Disney Canon movies is also unacceptable...I have to admit, the Princess and the Frog holds a special meaning in my heart because she was the first Disney Princess that actually worked for what she wanted and while she had a savior in the end with Prince Nadeem, she was an A-type personality.

Disney Princess - Princess Tiana as it was the first one that taught girls..."Having a prince is awesome but you can work on making your dreams come true too"

Disney Charater - All the evil charaters.  Though last year I had a great time with the Queen of Hearts in MK.  I went in line to get a picture with her and unlike all the other disrespectful little people, I actually bowed and she was all flirtatious with me...that was awesome!!!

Oh...Last but not least.  I is single!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OK, Jay.  I will introduce myself.  Again.  But no photos because I am too lazy to upload one.  Feel free to look at the pics in my last trip report.  I still look like that. 

I'm Elizabeth, 40.  Straight.  Married.  Mom to DS15.  Tireless crusader for equality.

Tim Burton is my soulmate, hence my screen name.

Favorite park is MK. 

Went to Gay Days in '10, LOVED it, going back for '11!


----------



## daannzzz

This is Dan and Nick. I (Dan) am on you're left with the gray shirt. Nick and I met here on the DIS and are now living together after almost two years. I am 21 years older than Nick... gulp. 
  I have been to Disneyland over 50 times and to Walt Disney World 13 now. Nick has been to WDW 6 times or so and bought into DVC. He has been to Disneyland twice now.
 We will be going to DL for Valentines Day Weekend.
We both love movies though different genres so it is interesting.
We both love travel and the National and State parks so will spend much time on the road. 
 We just completed his move from Virginia right before Christmas. I flew out and we drove back with a couple of stops for sight seeing.
We are not sure when we are going back to WDW though.


----------



## rpmdfw

Y'know . . . 



Wally's not likely to introduce himself or post pictues on this thread.

Perhaps some of us who know him well should write an introduction for him and post "flattering" pictures that he's certain to approve of . . .


----------



## chwgmjay

rpmdfw said:


> Y'know . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wally's not likely to introduce himself or post pictues on this thread.
> 
> Perhaps some of us who know him well should write an introduction for him and post "flattering" pictures that he's certain to approve of . . .



LOL... That would be mean, Rob... and none of use would EVER be mean.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Y'know . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wally's not likely to introduce himself or post pictues on this thread.
> 
> Perhaps some of us who know him well should write an introduction for him and post "flattering" pictures that he's certain to approve of . . .



What do ya wanna know?


----------



## Willem

Hi there,

I'm Willem, 30 years old, living in Belgium (that tiny country next to France and Germany without a gouvernement since quite a while now). Me and my boyfriend Steven (31) are a couple since 1998.

Here's us:





We live in Tienen, a small town about 30 mins from Brussels. 
I work in a school as "coordinator". That means I'm responible for the organisation of the two first years and for everything that has to do with communication. Steven is production manager at Dannon (the yoghurt company).

We live about 3,5 h from Paris and love Disney so we visit Disneyland Paris 1 weekend per month. Almost every summer we visit an other Disney resort. This summer we'll go on the Disney Med Cruise.

My favourite Disney park is Tokyo Disney Sea. So beautiful and full of romance!

My favourite movie is Beauty and The Beast and favourite princess is Belle. 
Who my favourite prince is depends on who plays who at the parks 

Favourite character is Minnie.






Anything else?


----------



## f86sabjf

My names Jeff 

   I am married to my wonderful wife of 17yrs. We are both equal rights supporters for all of our family out there. Lived in the orlando area my whole life

Favorite Disney park: WDW ,was there 2wks after opening

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid
Favorite Princes: no surprise Ariel
Favorite ride:   wed way people mover
Favorite meal : the monte cristo sandwich when it was served 
Favorite evil villian: malifescent


----------



## furb & dez

Hi all! It looks like I can't post pictures yet, so I'll just describe the hubby and myself using semaphore and an Aldis lamp. *kidding*

EDIT: Pic!






Furb & Dez are versions of our online handles. We live in beautiful Phoenix, AZ and are definite Disneyphiles. Dez actually went to the Magic Kingdom way back in the early '70's, but doesn't remember much about it (being *6* and all...)  

Our home park is Disneyland, but neither of us have been in a while due to the intolerable AP situation there.

My favorite Disney movie is probably a tie between Sleeping Beauty and Beauty and the Beast. I don't think I have a favorite prince or princess (I don't GET the whole prince[ss] thing! Explain it, please!), though if I had to pick, I'd say Mulan or Megara, since neither of those two were simpering "save me" types. 

As far as my favorite characters, I would say that my faves are all aspects of my own personality:

Baloo
Sully
Timon
Maleficent
LOL Take that as you will...


----------



## ConcKahuna

newbies!  Everyone is lookin good!


----------



## TeaForTulips

Hello! I'm Tarah. My girlfriends name is Jen. She is not so much on the DIS though.  We have been together 5 years. 

My username is just something I randomly made up. I drink tea and love tulips and thought the play on tea for two was cute. 

We live about 30 minutes from Disney depending upon the traffic. I4 is not friendly.  We moved here in July from Louisiana for work. It was not a hard choice to make. Once I googled where Altamonte Springs was I knew we were moving! 

I really do not have a fave park. I like a little bit of everything from each one.  

I am really bad with favorites... I love all the Disney movies! I know them all. Every word and song. On a recent cruise I was the proud winner of the Disney Name that Tune... 

Favorite Disney characters are Mulan and Marry Poppins. I am a certified professional nanny so I feel like me and Poppins could get along. 

We braved New Years Eve this year at MK and decided never again. I think we are gonna brave gay days this year, but I am praying it is not as bad as NYE. We are hoping to finally get out in the area to meet some people now that the house and work is settled. 

Oh and here are a few pictures.. 
















This is Jen "proposing" to me in Belize with a little child size plastic pink flower ring we found that fit my pinky.  It was sweet.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Y'know . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wally's not likely to introduce himself or post pictues on this thread.
> 
> Perhaps some of us who know him well should write an introduction for him and post "flattering" pictures that he's certain to approve of . . .



Did you say Pic's?
I got lots of pic's of wally.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Did you say Pic's?
> I got lots of pic's of wally.



You should definitely post them! 

Wally said something to the effact that he didn't want to introduce himself because he feels that someone of his importance (or did he say impotence? ) should be given a formal introduction by someone else.  

So, by all means post lots of pictures of him as a way to introduce him!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Introducing Wally!

The newest member of DVC! 

He mortgaged the double wide to buy all his points!


----------



## wallyb

Mike - Do I get points if I call you a ****ing *****!


----------



## OrlandoMike

How many points do you need?

I can rent you enough for a three bedroom villa complete with a crock pot if you would like!


----------



## wallyb

Before I am further mischaracterized by these miscreants I call friends...
I'll try to sum myself up in words - though most would say I must be experience in-person 
to feel my true essence.

Name : Walter - to most friends Wally - But I answer to most anything.
Job: Self employed Creative Director / Designer
Location: Boston
Status: Married ( Yes, We can do that here in MA. Thank you.)
Fave Disney Park: AK
Favorite Disney Movie: Frankenweenie
Fave Disney character: Daisy / Cheshire cat / Clarabelle
Fave Villan: I'm hard to top.
Fave Ride: Long and hard ... or HM

And lastly ... voilà ... Me!


----------



## Dead Robot

Holy cow there's more Vaseline on the lens for that picture than a standard Crystal Carrington close up!


----------



## wallyb

Dead Robot said:


> Holy cow there's more Vaseline on the lens for that picture than a standard Crystal Carrington close up!



Kiss it!


----------



## rpmdfw

Dead Robot said:


> Holy cow there's more Vaseline on the lens for that picture than a standard Crystal Carrington close up!



That's nothing.  There's probably more Vaseline on Wally himself than there is on the lens . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's nothing.  There's probably more Vaseline on Wally himself than there is on the lens . . .



In? Or on? 
Cause those are different.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Is that a MULLET?


----------



## TagsMissy

wallyb said:


> In? Or on?
> Cause those are different.







Wally is the ultimate villain.


----------



## alby87a

Name : Albert - to most friends Al, Alby, Asian, Lil asian, Alberto anything works 
Job: Retail Consultant at Verizon Wireless and Army National Guard
Location: Orlando FL
Past Locations: Jacksonville FL and Middlesex NJ, and Naperville IL
Status: Single
Favorite Disney Park: Epcot
Favorite Disney Movie is Mulan 
Favorite Disney Character is Mickey/Donald



Just a normal guy trying to make it in the world!  Also your friendly neighborhood lil asian   anyways been living in orlando for over a year now!  Always making new friends and such!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I'm hard to top.



I somehow doubt that...


----------



## Corbisblue

*Name:* Chris N
*Username:* It's literally random. I came up with the word Corbis and I love the colour blue. So that's how that came to be. Nothing special.
*Location:* Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
*Places I've Lived:* Saskatchewan, Canada and Ujiie, Tochigi, Japan
*Marital Status:* Been dating my wonderful boyfriend for 2 years now. He's the one to thank for my recent reintroduction to Disney.
*Favorite Park:* Tokyo DisneySea
*Favorite Disney Movie:* The Nightmare Before Christmas
*Favorite Disney Prince/Princess:* Hercules & Alice (she's not really a princess but I love her).
*Favorite Disney Character(s):* Chip & Dale
*Favorite Disney Album:* Eurobeat Disney 1,2 & 3 and The Best of Eurobeat Disney ~Non-Stop Megamix~

I've been on the boards for less than a year and was reintroduced to Disney by my boyfriend. During my teen years I had the whole mindset "Disney is for kids". But after my boyfriend took me to Walt Disney World back in May I fell in love and I felt like a kid again!

I've now gone to Walt Disney World, Disneyland, and Tokyo Disneyland. I'm looking at going back to Disneyland and Walt Disney World this year. 

For the non-Disney part of my life I am a recent grad from the University of Saskatchewan with a Bachelor of Science in Computer Science. Currently working as a Software Developer for big company in our province. When I'm not visiting a Disney Park or watching a Disney movie I'm usually playing video games, developing software and websites, planning how I'm going to live in Japan again, and listening to Eurobeat/Trance/House music. I guess I should mention that I spend time with the boyfriend too.

I'm happy to be part of such a great online community!

Here are some photos for everyone:

Taken in WDW





Infront of Cinderella's Castle in Tokyo Disneyland





A typical night out


----------



## Heva2015

Name: Heather
Username: Ok...a girl at school once spelled my name Heva on a Christmas card...she literally thought that was the correct spelling.  2015 because I am a Back to the Future obsessive and I'm still holding out for flying cars and hoverboards in 4 years.
Location: Near Manchester, England.
Places I've Lived: Copake, NY/Plainwell, MI/Orlando, FL
Marital Status: Living with my gorgeous girlie.
Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite Disney Movie: The Nightmare Before Christmas
Favorite Disney Prince/Princess: Jack Skellington of course!
Favorite Disney Character(s): Tigger


Me:






Me (with red hair) and my dp:


----------



## mickeysaver

My name is Maggie. 

My username comes from an email addy that I made long ago to catch SPAM from all of my WDW travel research, surveys, and contests.

I'm in the Atlanta area for less than a couple of weeks and then we should be moved to Daytona Beach.  Our new home is about 5 miles from the beach.  

I am 43 and happily attached for over 11 years to Gabby.  We met on the internet.  We first went to WDW together back in 2001 and I was hooked again.  We have gone to WDW almost once each year since then.  I have enjoyed a couple of solo trips there too.  My favorite times to visit are during the Flower and Garden Festival, during the Food & Wine Festival, and during the holiday season.

Favorite Disney park for a solo visit is DHS.  For a visit with my partner, would have to be Epcot.  For our upcoming visits with "Baby M", my great niece, it will most likely be MK and/or AK.

Favorite Disney Movie is The Princess and the Frog.  It has displaced The Lion King, which I never thought would happen.  I just love the songs, the 2D animation, the story, and the fact that finally we have a princess who has her head screwed on straight and knows that she can be her own person without some stupid prince being necessary to complete her.

Favorite Disney prince is Naveen.  He is just so sweet and goofy.  Not to mention that in the parks, he is very handsome and fun.

Favorite Disney princess of my youth, Snow White.  Now, for reasons stated above, it's Tiana.

Favorite Disney characters include:  Jiminy Cricket, Baloo, Stitch, Timon, Pumbaa, Mickey, Mushu, Dug, Little Green Men, Donald Duck, and Humphrey Bear.

Favorite Disney treats:  Mickey Bars, Dole Whips, and Jalapeno Cheese Stuffed Pretzels.

Favorite Disney restaurant:  MK: The Plaza, EP: Via Napoli, DHS:  Mama Melrose, AK:  Pizzafari  Resort:  Kona Cafe (breakfast), Beaches & Cream (lunch), Yachtsmen Steakhouse (dinner).

Favorite Disney ticketed event:  MVMCP, but MNSSHP is darn close.

Favorite Disney rides:  MK:  BTMRR, EP:  Soarin', DHS:  ToT, and AK:  KS

As for a picture, well, if you really want to see me, you will have to get to know me well enough to ask for my FB address.  I am not a pretty face by any means, but as long as I take my meds  , I am a pretty darn good friend to just about everyone.


----------



## silverhaze269

*Name*: Amy
*Username*: I was doodling in art class one day in High School and was playing around with lettering, and I came up with the name SilverHaze as a sort of tag name (which I never did anything with, btw), and I added the 269 as a random number
*Hometown*: Dartmouth, NS Canada
*Where I've Lived*: Halifax, NS Canada
(it should be noted that these places are super close, and the only thing that separates Halifax from Dartmouth is the Halifax harbor and a bridge)
*Relationship Status*: Engaged to the most wonderful girl ever!   
*Fav Disney Park*: It's a toss-up between Epcot and MK
*Fav Disney Movie*: I don't know if I can pick just one...some childhood favourites are Beauty and the Beast and the Lion King, but I also love Wall-E, Finding Nemo, and Lilo and Stitch...and Marry Poppins...I'm stopping now
*Fav Disney Prince/ss*: I haven't seen many of the "princess" movies, but of the ones I've seen, Mulan
*Fav Disney Character*: Stitch/Dorey/Wall-E

They say the first step on the road to recovery is admitting your problem, so here goes...My name is Amy, and I am a Disaoholic. There I said it. 

Anyway, I'm a 23 year old retail worker/part-time university student with a passion for all things Disney World. I'm living with my amazing fiance, and couldn't be any happier. We've got 2 cats and a corn snake, and I've got a 3 year old dachshund/chihuahua mix living with my parents (she can't stay at my current apartment ). Until 2008 I had been going to the Orlando area for theme parks every year since 2002. I've gone 3 years without a visit to "the world" and I'm going crazy! But, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel as I've got an upcomming vacation at the end of May  I'll be at WDW for the first 2 days of Gay Days , and I would LOVE to meet up with others, but the way the current plans seem to be heading, and the way my plans are looking I probably won't be able to  At least I'll be at the "right" parks on those days! 

And just so it's not all text, here's a 7 month old photo! (yes, it's from my facebook, but it's the only one I have at the moment)


----------



## jeanigor

*Name:* Todd, Toddles, Tiara Todd
*Username:* Its from French class in middle school and an affinity to Mel Brooks comedies.
*Where you live:* Rochester Hills, Michigan.
*Where you have lived in the past:* Chatham Square, Little Lake Bryan, Florida
*Marital/dating status:* Partnered for over 40 months (it sounds more impressive than 3+ years)
*Favorite Disney Park:* Epcot, handsdown.
*Favorite Disney Movie:* Beauty and the Beast
*Favorite Disney Prince and Princess:* Prince Philip and Belle
*Favorite Disney character:* Figment

These are some pics of me from marathon weekend 2011. Not the most flattering, but whatever.


----------



## Timrobb

Let me start by saying that I love this board.  I have learned so much about so many things.  I have laughed and cried reading through some of the threads.  I have been scared (WALLY!) and also delighted by the amazing community that has been formed here. Although I don't post often, I do find comfort knowing that so many "friends" enjoy the most magical place on Earth.  

Name: Robert
Username: My partner's name is Tim and I'm Robb (yes, with a double B) = TIMROBB
Hometown: Long Island (Suffolk County), NY
Relationship Status: Tim and I have been together 16 (WOW!) years in June.  We adopted our daughter 5+ years ago. 
Work: I'm a teacher and I love it!
Fav Disney Park: Magic Kingdom - it really is the most magical place on Earth
Fav Disney Movie: I have ALWAYS loved Peter Pan (I found Peter dreamy ).  
Fav Disney Prince/ss: Prince Charming (he's dreamy too) and Belle (I think she is a great role model for little girls!)
Fav Disney Character: Goofy (such big feet )

I'm (Robb) on the right.


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> I have been scared (WALLY!)



What ta F!?!


----------



## Timrobb

You know we ALL love you Wally.


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> You know we ALL love you Wally.



All at the SAME TIME! 

Let me do some stretches first!


----------



## Timrobb

wallyb said:


> All at the SAME TIME!
> 
> Let me do some stretches first!


----------



## jimmymass

Hi there my name is Jim

Part of my user name is what my friends call me. Jimmy the other is Mass where I live. Could not think of anything else at the time a long time ago when I created my 1st email address. lol. 

Currently single and looking will post a picture when I get my post count up. Any other Gay disney geeks living in Mass area? Send a message. lol

My favorite Disney park I would have to say is Hollywood studios, favorite movie would have to be Toy Story any of the movies I think they were all pretty well done. My favorite character would have to be goofy. lol. 

Have loved Disney pretty much since I had found out about Disneyland and Disneyworld. Can't wait to get back there.


----------



## wallyb

jimmymass said:


> Hi there my name is Jim
> 
> Part of my user name is what my friends call me. Jimmy the other is Mass where I live. Could not think of anything else at the time a long time ago when I created my 1st email address. lol.



Hi  fellow Bostonian!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


>



Your DD is so freaking adorable!  It was always fun seeing her go by in her princess dresses


----------



## Timrobb

Thanks David. 

It wasn't the same last trip to the poly without you 

She is going to be six!

Heading to Disney in three weeks. We r actually staying CL at WL.  First time away from the poly....a little nervous!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> It wasn't the same last trip to the poly without you
> 
> She is going to be six!
> 
> Heading to Disney in three weeks. We r actually staying CL at WL.  First time away from the poly....a little nervous!



WL is a great resort too.  You guys will have a blast!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> We r actually staying CL at WL.



Hey, Us too!


----------



## Schotz

I'm a 30 year old single man living in Sandwich, MA.  Orlando is my 2nd home and I try to visit there every year.  I'm not so good at meeting people because I spend my time either at work or playing video games.  

I got the screen name Schotz from playing "Team Fortress 2", I play as a medic that looks and sounds like a german doctor that runs around with a huge syringe looking gun that both heals team mates and destroys enemy's.  I also play Everquest 2 extended (free to play) and I play a healer on there.  I also enjoy having a ice cold shot or 2 of vodka before playing a weekend tournament on TF2, it adds to my gaming fuel of redbull.

Video games might not be the best thing for me to do but it's free and passes the time until I go on my next vacation.  I know one day I'll meet the right person, or atleast someone who shares my love of all things disney.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Schotz said:


> I'm a 30 year old single man living in Sandwich, MA.  Orlando is my 2nd home and I try to visit there every year.  I'm not so good at meeting people because I spend my time either at work or playing video games.
> 
> I got the screen name Schotz from playing "Team Fortress 2", I play as a medic that looks and sounds like a german doctor that runs around with a huge syringe looking gun that both heals team mates and destroys enemy's.  I also play Everquest 2 extended (free to play) and I play a healer on there.  I also enjoy having a ice cold shot or 2 of vodka before playing a weekend tournament on TF2, it adds to my gaming fuel of redbull.
> 
> Video games might not be the best thing for me to do but it's free and passes the time until I go on my next vacation.  I know one day I'll meet the right person, or atleast someone who shares my love of all things disney.



Hey there!  

MMO's are my addiction.  Well, I shouldn't be that broad.  EverQuest is my addiction.  This June will make 10 years that I've been playing it 

I've done a little time playing on EQ2X, so if you see a toon named Innania running around, say hi!


----------



## rtols

Name: Rebecca
Username: Combination of my first initial and one of my nickname
Age 22
Occupation   College Student
Hometown: Chicago IL
Where I've Lived: Chicago IL  Lawrence Ks 
Relationship Status: Dating the most amazing man ever(for almost 3 years) but seeking two other parts to complete  our whole.
Fav Disney Park: AK 
Fav Disney Movie:Lion King 101 Dalmatians  Pirates of the Caribbean 
Fav Disney Princess Mulan Princess Mia
Fav Disney Character: Elizabeth Swann Jack Sparrow


----------



## SanFranciscan

Ever since I happened upon Rob's "Big, Fat, Gay Wedding" thread, which grabbed my attention as I was scrolling down looking for something entertaining among the threads, I have had my nose all up in y'all's business.  I am perhaps long overdue in telling you my stuff too.  

My name is Mary.  I work as a volunteer at the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco and really love theme parks.

I am not a native of San Francisco, but I have lived here more than half of my life because I first came here in 1985 when I was 23.  After leaving very briefly in 1986, I returned to San Francisco in 1987 and have been here ever since and have been a tenant in the same apartment since 1988, with the same landlord until he died last September, so my screen name comes from my long-term residency here.  

I am legally married to a man.  I have been asked some over the years "Why did you marry that (insert homophobic slur) because my husband is just not macho enough to suit such people.  I don't care if he is gay or not.  We have been together since 1984, and he is my only next of kin since I have no other family.  Since he is estranged from his family for a number of reasons I don't fully understand, we are a family of two.  I mentioned the death of Bruce the week of his death and that I was concerned about Bob to my husband.  My husband said soon afterward that when one of us dies it is going to be hell for the other one.  Then came the news about Rob so soon after the death of his mother, and I shuddered for his husband Scott.  My husband's name is also Scott by the way.

I love both Disneyland and Disney World.  My favorite park at Disneyland is the Magic Kingdom, even though I really love Soarin' over in California Adventure.  My favorite park at Disney World is EPCOT.  My biggest Disney favorite is It's A Small World.  People have teased me that I am too sugary, but there is a reason that that ride has been in operation since 1964.  Deep down in places that the proud cynics may be embarrassed to talk about, its message is one that we all want to believe.   

We might be moving to Florida soon.  My husband has been wanting to for over three years now.  I was too afraid to take the chance since we have rent control here and know our way around the city etc.  Since companies were leaving California at the rate of four per week in 2010, which is expected to increase in 2011, maybe the time has come for us to make that move Scott wants so badly.

Maybe me dumb lady, but I don't know how to post a picture here.


----------



## Ruthless1967

Hello All!
 My name is Ruth hence the Ruthless, and I was born in 1967.  My high school boyfriend gave me the name Ruthless and I absolutely loved it!

I am in a committed relationship and am in the process of moving from Austin, TX to Orlando!  We have 4 dogs, 2 cats and 2 kids...the boy is staying here since he is at boarding school here.

My favorite movie is Snow White, my grandfather used to read me the story when I was little and tell me I was his little Snow White.

I love All of the parks.  Picking a favorite park is like picking a favorite child!

My favorite place to stay at Disney is Fort Wilderness, guess that's the Texan in me.

I got married at Disney in 2001, and when I got divorced 3 years later me and the kids went there to "celebrate".


----------



## Ruthless1967

SanFranciscan said:


> Ever since I happened upon Rob's "Big, Fat, Gay Wedding" thread, which grabbed my attention as I was scrolling down looking for something entertaining among the threads, I have had my nose all up in y'all's business.  I am perhaps long overdue in telling you my stuff too.
> 
> My name is Mary.  I work as a volunteer at the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco and really love theme parks.
> 
> I am not a native of San Francisco, but I have lived here more than half of my life because I first came here in 1985 when I was 23.  After leaving very briefly in 1986, I returned to San Francisco in 1987 and have been here ever since and have been a tenant in the same apartment since 1988, with the same landlord until he died last September, so my screen name comes from my long-term residency here.
> 
> I am legally married to a man.  I have been asked some over the years "Why did you marry that (insert homophobic slur) because my husband is just not macho enough to suit such people.  I don't care if he is gay or not.  We have been together since 1984, and he is my only next of kin since I have no other family.  Since he is estranged from his family for a number of reasons I don't fully understand, we are a family of two.  I mentioned the death of Bruce the week of his death and that I was concerned about Bob to my husband.  My husband said soon afterward that when one of us dies it is going to be hell for the other one.  Then came the news about Rob so soon after the death of his mother, and I shuddered for his husband Scott.  My husband's name is also Scott by the way.
> 
> I love both Disneyland and Disney World.  My favorite park at Disneyland is the Magic Kingdom, even though I really love Soarin' over in California Adventure.  My favorite park at Disney World is EPCOT.  My biggest Disney favorite is It's A Small World.  People have teased me that I am too sugary, but there is a reason that that ride has been in operation since 1964.  Deep down in places that the proud cynics may be embarrassed to talk about, its message is one that we all want to believe.
> 
> We might be moving to Florida soon.  My husband has been wanting to for over three years now.  I was too afraid to take the chance since we have rent control here and know our way around the city etc.  Since companies were leaving California at the rate of four per week in 2010, which is expected to increase in 2011, maybe the time has come for us to make that move Scott wants so badly.
> 
> Maybe me dumb lady, but I don't know how to post a picture here.



I can't figure out the pic thing either!


----------



## Gypsybear

Ok, I'll play...

Name: Frank
Username: based on my love all things Romani, and the fact that I LOVE bears
Occupation:  Office Manager
Hometown: Big D
Where I've Lived: FL, TX, GA, MS, CA, and OR
Relationship Status: DP and I have been together for nearly 10 years (April) 
Fav Disney Park: MK (first park I took DP to) 
Fav Disney Movie:   Sleeping Beauty
Fav Disney Princess: Aurora
Fav Disney Prince:    Philip
Fav Disney Character: Chip & Dale
Fav Disney Villain:  Maleficent

I'm on the left in this pic of the two of us on our Puerto Rican cruise.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ruthless1967 said:


> I can't figure out the pic thing either!



You need a third party such as Photobucket.  Once you get the hang of it it's really easy!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Once you get the hang of it it's really easy!



*... like sex!*


----------



## STOCKYJIM

wallyb said:


> *... like sex!*



Whats Sex?

Oh I forgot Im married!!!


----------



## wallyb

STOCKYJIM said:


> Whats Sex?
> Oh I forgot Im married!!!


----------



## dvcfreak2

Name: Dennis and Chris
Username: We are members of DVC and we (more I) love everything Disney
Where we live: Denver, CO
Where we are from originally: Chicago, IL
Age: I (Dennis) am 38, Chris is 31
Marital/dating status: Partnered for over 10 years
Favorite Disney Park: Epcot, especially during Food and Wine Fest
Favorite Disney Movie: Beauty and the Beast
Favorite Disney Prince: Prince Eric
Favorite Disney Princess: Belle
Favorite Disney character: Ursula, best villain EVER!
Best Experience at Disney:  dressing as Imagination Movers for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.  Everyone stopped us to take photos with their kids.  Even park employees stopped us thinking we were really Rich and Dave.  I loved it, Chris HATED it, says we can never dress as them again!

Will be returning to WDW Sept 29th to Oct 9th for the Food and Wine Fest, probably staying at Bay Lake Tower, but may switch to Boardwalk.


By the way, how do I insert a photo???


----------



## Chuckers

Hi, my name is Chuck.. I've used Chuckers for years now and many people call me Chuckers. I am a 45 year old single bear. I currently live outside Atlanta, GA. I have moved 26 times in my life and have lived in Orange County - CA, Chicago Burbs, South Florida, New Jersey, and I am originally from New York.

I spent my 40th Birthday in the Magic Kingdom and would love my 50th to be in EuroDisney.

I lived in CA for 3+ years and went to DL weekly.. I miss those trips ALOT! It made Disneyland my favorite park - except when it's over crowded!

My favorite character has to be Grumpy, followed by Chip & Dale.
Favorite Princess: Belle
Favorite Prince: Don't have one, but I think the King from Tangled is HOT!
My favorite movie is Toy Story 3, but the opening of Lion King makes me cry every time. 

I have a very odd talent of being able to "hang" things from my forehead.. as seen in the first two pictures below, I am showing off my talent in the Tomorrowland gift shop. The 3rd picture is from the Epcot's Dolphins in Depth Tour and that's me with Kaiber.

I am REALLY REALLY REALLY looking forward to my first solo WDW trip in May.


----------



## OrlandoMike

dvcfreak2 said:


> By the way, how do I insert a photo???



Open a Photobucket account and follow the instructions....


----------



## wallyb

Chuckers said:


>



What? ... Could not get the dolphin to stick to your noggin?
Stupid stupid slippery sea mammal!


 Welcome.


----------



## hematite153

Username: hematite153
Hematite is a mineralogists name for a specific type of iron oxide (there are many iron oxides).  I first started collecting rocks as a small child with my grandfather and ended up carrying a piece of hematite with me for about a decade starting in my teens.  Now, it's a good reminder of my past as a geologist.  The 153 was my postcode the first time I joined an online forum.

marital status: married (to my wife...yes, we can do that in Canada, too) for 6.5 years.
We're also about to have our first child.  After 7 years of infertility treatments desperately trying to get either one of us pregnant we hit upon success last summer and I'm now 34 weeks pregnant -- we're desperately excited...and a little aware of all the things we HAVEN'T done to get ready yet.

favourite Disney park: AK
favourite Disney movie: (I don't actually like most Disney movies - Ack!)
Thus, I also don't really have a favourite character, but, I do have a soft-spot for Tigger because we had a cat with the same personality and a stripped tail who was nicknamed "our tigger-boy".

Location: I live in Canada now.  I have lived in PA, NJ, Australia, Japan and Canada.  I love to travel, but, have been fairly settled for the past decade.  Being settled has its advantages -- I was able to do fertility treatments and we purchased DVC 5 years ago -- but, I miss traveling too.  We're likely fixed in general location for the next 20+ years, but, I hope we'll travel a bit every few years.


----------



## PsychNurse

Hello all, I'm Heidi. I'm a psychiatric nurse practitioner, that's why my username is psychnurse. I live in Southern Maine, and have lived here most of my life.  My girlfriend, Missy and I have been together for almost 2 years. I have a 15 yo daughter. My favorite Disney park is Epcot. My favorite Disney movies are the Pirates movies.My favorite Disney prince or princess? hmmm. . . is Mulan a princess? My favorite Disney character is the Evil Queen from Snow White. And lets see if I can get a photo link to work . . . . 





I'm in the green coat.


----------



## SanFranciscan

Congratulation Psychnurse. You didn't sound very confident, but you did it.

I couldn't get my link to work last night.  You look young though so you probably grew up with computers.  I am so low-tech that I am practically Amish by 21st Century standards.  Well, maybe not since some of them have web sites to sell their quilts and stuff.  Of course, when I was a little girl a computer took up an entire room; and I remember staring at one, which was blinking in a dark room, while I stood in the doorway and stared at it in awe.  If anyone had locked me in the room with that thing, I would have needed a psych professional!


----------



## Chuckers

wallyb said:


> What? ... Could not get the dolphin to stick to your noggin?
> Stupid stupid slippery sea mammal!
> 
> 
> Welcome.



Well, the trainter had to send the dolphins away from us a couple of times because they came out in a "mating mood." I was happy not to be stuck to the dolphin! or stuck BY the dolphin...


----------



## HauntedBoy

Name: BD
Age: 32
Occupation: Music & Entertainment Publicist
Username: The Haunted Mansion is my fav!
Live: Brooklyn, NY (been in NYC since 1998)
Hometown: Bowling Green, KY but went to boarding school in Chattanooga, TN
Dating Status: Partnered for almost 12 years.
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite Character: tie- Maleficent & Ursula

The first photo was taken on the Disney Magic when we were docked in Nassau around last New Year. The second is with my partner in Mexico, the Epcot version, back in 2009.


----------



## theboys

*Name*: Rodney and Dave
*Age*: 43 and 41
*Occupation*: Corporate Trainer and IT Analyst
*Username*: For as long as we've been together, everyone has always referred to us as "the boys".
*Live*: Nashville, TN for the past 6 years
*Hometown*: I'm from Orlando, born & raised. Grew up with the Mouse and worked there for a summer during high school, so I've been to the parks more times than I could even count if I tried. Dave is from Belleville, MI.
*Dating Status*: We've been together 13 years this May, and were married in New Hampshire legally July 31, 2010.
*Favorite Disney Park*: Magic Kingdom
*Favorite Movie*: Finding Nemo
*Favorite Character*: Dory (it's the short term/ADHD thing that I can relate to so well!)

I'll post a picture once I've earned my ears, since I just joined yesterday. 
I was so excited to find this board and hope to meet other people that will be cruising on the *Dream* 9/4-9/8/11. We are so excited and hope to find other couples to eat and laugh with. 

Having a great time reading the posts. You all look like a great group!


----------



## hematite153

Welcome boys!


----------



## wallyb

Welcome *theboys*!


----------



## Singledad

Okay, I don't think I have posted here yet. I think I was waiting till I knew for sure how to post photos and now I do.


Name: Scott
Age: 27
Occupation: Night shift front desk at a hotel
Username: I am a single parent, thus single dad.
Live: Wisconsin, about an hour and 15 min from: Green bay, Appleton, and Wausau. Go ahead and triangulate that.
Hometown: Milwaukee, WI (all of Milwaukee county actually) but I spent 5 years in Zion, IL
Dating Status: Ready! (Long story though, legally married, other have left me and our daughter years and years ago.)
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom, although I suspect if I had a the opportunity to spend a day in Epcot alone that would be the one (world showcase)
Favorite Character: This is much to hard to answer. I do love Mulan. But I love so many others as well.

Other info not included: I am transgendered FtM, and am pansexual. I don't care what is or isn't in your pants, nor what gender you identify as, I go for personalities.

Also, I have multiple medical problems including mental health ones... I have a lot of the traits assocated with aspergers and social rules/stuff is far from my forte. So, I do run on and on, and never know where to stop. I also may come off as rude, when I don't mean to be. Please feel free to PM me at any time if you think I said something wrong, or if you have a question about anything (I am very open!)

that said, here is me, DD and Belle in june 2010.


----------



## TagsMissy

Singledad said:


>



I just want to say your daughter is adorable!!


----------



## Singledad

TagsMissy said:


> I just want to say your daughter is adorable!!



Thanks! and that is her 'unhappy' face as she didn't want to 'share' the princess! (note how she is between me and Belle?  )


----------



## C&G'sMama

Singledad said:


> Thanks! and that is her 'unhappy' face as she didn't want to 'share' the princess! (note how she is between me and Belle?  )


That's funny

And she's a cutie!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Preface: I tend to lie on the paranoid side--I have to admit I feel a bit apprehensive about posting my name or photos of myself right now, but I do want to reintroduce myself!

My username is jiminy.cricket because Jiminy Cricket was taken when I registered with Disboards last year.  I would have chosen Jiminy Cricket because he is the quintessential (understated) Disney park icon.  I think my parents used to quote him and remind me to "always let my conscience be my guide".  Integrity and ethics are important to me.  The name is also mildly related to a quirky, not-so-family-friendly penchant of mine--that's for another time and place.

I'm currently located in suburban Chicagoland, although I'm sensing I might need to change that at some point.  I feel stifled, but I may just need to meet more people.  I grew up in Kentucky, moved to North Carolina for school, Florida for a Disney College Program (Woot!), and eventually to Illinois after school in desperate search of employment.

I still consider myself new to the "real world" (I feel like a late arrival to reality).  I am 25 years old, happily single, and constantly trying to decide what to do with my life.  I wish I could bring some of the magical joy of Disney to the rest of the world!

Walt Disney World wouldn't be the same were any of the parks missing, but Epcot and the surrounding resort area hold a special place in my heart.  It has so much detail, beauty, ambience, optimism, free stuff, and space to breathe!  Some of my best memories as a kid involve strolling around World Showcase at night.  *Sigh*.  It is such fun and relaxed place, almost like a well-kept secret.  The other parks are more epic for me, but they're not quite Epcot.

I can't think of an absolute favorite Disney film, but my list would include: Bedknobs and Broomsticks, The Parent Trap, Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, Aladdin, Mary Poppins.  My favorite Disney character has always been Pluto.  I admire his loyalty, and he was always the friendliest character at the parks or breakfast!  Tigger came in at a second for enthusaism, though.

I joined the boards sometime last year.  Sometimes I binge and sometimes I forget to sign on.  My disboards time comes in waves.  I hope to be a litlte more consistent this year!


----------



## R2D1

Howdy y'all, my name is Rick and I am a stalker, er... infrequent poster! 

Since I like the form...

Age: 31
Occupation: Systems Engineer (I make servers and networks happy!)
Username: Nickname and extra characters because it was taken (R2)
Live: Kalamazoo, MI (1/2 way between Chicago and Detroit)
Hometown: Jackson, MI
Dating Status: Been partnered for over 11 years, but had a commitment ceremony in October; we have a little bit of an age difference (I like my men seasoned)  
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom, too much magic not to love it the most!
Favorite Character: Dale (Hooray for Chip n Dale's Rescue Rangers!!!)

Here is a picture from our reception! Mmmmmmm, cake! (I'm on the right)







Here is a picture of us from the Gay Rodeo near Chicago the other year (enjoy our straight friends in this picture as well)


----------



## ericlovestechrat

Hi!  My name is Dan...this is my first post to this board.... 

I'm 26, single and from the Toledo, OH area.  

My username pertains to the show Jem and the Holograms....which is a favorite thing aside from Disney. 

My favorite park is Animal Kingdom!  I love almost every attraction there.

Favorite Disney movie is The Little Mermaid
Favorite Disney Character is Ursula. 

I joined this site, because I find it difficult to find other true Disney lovers.  

I will also post pics once I get enough posts in.


----------



## OrlandoMike

ericlovestechrat said:


> I'm 26, single and from the Toledo, OH area.




Get out of town!   

I grew up there! Get your post count up above 10 so we can chat!


----------



## Jay2009

I've been meaning to say Hi in here and was astounded to find that I never did.  So Hi!

My name is Jay and I live in Boston and I'm 28

My username is the most boring thing ever, because well when I joined these boards I never expected to start posting, so I just picked something generic so it's my name and the year that I joined, how exciting, right?

Favorite ride: People mover without a doubt.  My favorite part is Foxy Brown, the Scientist.

I'm not sure I have pictures on this computer once i figure that out, I may post. 

So, again, Hi!


----------



## wallyb

Jay2009 said:


> I've been meaning to say Hi in here and was astounded to find that I never did.  So Hi!
> 
> My name is Jay and I live in Boston !



Hey there fellow Bostonian!


----------



## TagsMissy

Welcome to all the new folks who have posted on this the past while!


----------



## Jay2009

Hello, glad I'm not the only one here!


----------



## ericlovestechrat

How does one, go about posting photos on a forum?... I guess I've never tried... and I don't see anything that says to upload.


----------



## Singledad

ericlovestechrat said:


> How does one, go about posting photos on a forum?... I guess I've never tried... and I don't see anything that says to upload.






MTmomma said:


> First you have to upload the photo to a photo sharing site (ex flicker, photobucket, etc)  then put the link to the photo
> between the IMG tags:




also: 

"Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
[/color]

Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this: http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards). "

the above is stolen from:  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975&highlight=how+to+post+photo[/url]


----------



## ericlovestechrat

Thanks!


----------



## Singledad

ericlovestechrat said:


> Thanks!



that isn't the right information you pasted. you need something that ends in .jpg

like this: http ://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/ 18164_407915850583_663425583_10609482_2247581_n.jpg

if it doesn't look like that it isn't the right info. what I have to do now with facebook, with their changes is, right click, inspect element, then copy the jpg info that comes up in all the code. I ONLY copy the url that is after src="

so try try again! I know you can do it! 

p.s. that one I linked is me as a baby.. and yes, that is indeed a trashcan.


----------



## DreamingPink

Ruthless1967 said:


> Hello All!
> My name is Ruth hence the Ruthless, and I was born in 1967.  My high school boyfriend gave me the name Ruthless and I absolutely loved it!
> 
> I am in a committed relationship and am in the process of moving from Austin, TX to Orlando!  We have 4 dogs, 2 cats and 2 kids...the boy is staying here since he is at boarding school here.
> 
> My favorite movie is Snow White, my grandfather used to read me the story when I was little and tell me I was his little Snow White.
> 
> I love All of the parks.  Picking a favorite park is like picking a favorite child!
> 
> My favorite place to stay at Disney is Fort Wilderness, guess that's the Texan in me.
> 
> I got married at Disney in 2001, and when I got divorced 3 years later me and the kids went there to "celebrate".



That is so funny.  Good for you and the kids!


----------



## DreamingPink

rtols said:


> Name: Rebecca
> Username: Combination of my first initial and one of my nickname
> Age 22
> Occupation   College Student
> Hometown: Chicago IL
> Where I've Lived: Chicago IL  Lawrence Ks
> Relationship Status: Dating the most amazing man ever(for almost 3 years) but seeking two other parts to complete  our whole.
> Fav Disney Park: AK
> Fav Disney Movie:Lion King 101 Dalmatians  Pirates of the Caribbean
> Fav Disney Princess Mulan Princess Mia
> Fav Disney Character: Elizabeth Swann Jack Sparrow



Hi guys, 
My name is Marjorie and I am also polyamourous. We will ne in Disney May 26-30.  Wish there were more of us here.
I am happily married to a geat guy we love all things disney.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

R2D1 said:


> Here is a picture of us from the Gay Rodeo near Chicago the other year (enjoy our straight friends in this picture as well) :love


Chicago has a gay rodeo?  I did not know this!


----------



## jeanigor

jiminy.cricket said:


> Chicago has a gay rodeo?  I did not know this!



Even Detroit--who has nothing--has a gay rodeo.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

jeanigor said:


> Even Detroit--who has nothing--has a gay rodeo.


How could I be so oblivious?  This is awesome.  I must find this gay rodeo, if it truly exists.


----------



## chwgmjay

Singledad said:


> Live: Wisconsin, about an hour and 15 min from: Green bay, Appleton, and Wausau. Go ahead and triangulate that.



My grandparents live in Clintonville, but it's only like an 50 mins from Wausau, and only like 35-40 mins from Green bay and Appleton so I totally can't figure this out. LOL


----------



## Singledad

clintonville is about 15-20 min southeast of me. the reason it is easier for clintonville to get to those towns is easier access to highways. I am really in the middle of nowhere. (hint: I am on one of the two tribal reservations and that is as close to knowing where I am you are getting) 

p.s. google maps says I am 41 min from Clintonville, but I know it doesn't take me that long to get there. *shrugs*


----------



## wallyb

Singledad said:


> and that is as close to knowing where I am you are getting


Dang, and I was going to have like 30 pizzas delivered COD.


----------



## Singledad

wallyb said:


> Dang, and I was going to have like 30 pizzas delivered COD.




Well if you could find a place that delivered, I'd give you 100 bucks (that I don't have.) 

Cause, we don't even have delivery out here!


----------



## chwgmjay

Singledad said:


> p.s. google maps says I am 41 min from Clintonville, but I know it doesn't take me that long to get there. *shrugs*



Google maps is never right for anything in that area, though that could be because unless you get stuck behind a farm vehicle, no one goes anywhere near the speed limit.


----------



## Singledad

chwgmjay said:


> Google maps is never right for anything in that area, though that could be because unless you get stuck behind a farm vehicle, no one goes anywhere near the speed limit.



you mean, back roads don't have a speed limit of 65 to 80 mph?!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Hello everyone! My name is Karla, fiance is Emily & we have a beautiful 10 yr old daughter. We are from Central Florida & are actually about 30 min from Disney. We are season passholders & try to go to the parks at least twice a month. I'm a former Cast Member & miss it very much (trying to get back in, but it's kinda hard right now). 

We are going to our first Gay Days on June 5th, can't wait. 

I'm in the blue, Emily is in the white. Taken last year at the Epcot Flower & Garden Show.


----------



## DrGaellon

Hi, I'm Randy.

Username: Gaellon is a character in a story I wrote... almost 20 years ago now; I've used it as my online handle ever since. I added the Dr when I earned the title in 1997 - I'm a general internist and hospitalist just north of NYC (I still practice at my alma mater), and I'm also on the faculty in the School of Medicine.

My boyfriend David is a bartender/waiter, currently between jobs. Now that I've got my 10, I'll edit in a pic. I'm the bear in black, David is the hottie in red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been a Westgate owner for the past 4 years; last year, they talked me into an upgrade to the Vacation Villas and Town Center, just south of Animal Kingdom, so this will be the first year I'm staying at that location. This will be my 6th Gaydays, but David's first.

We both invited a horde of friends - who all bailed out over the last month, so we're traveling alone. David is rather disappointed and would love to make a crowd of friends to hang out and explore with. We're going to Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon, but not to any of the other parties.

We arrive on Thursday June 2, and have dinner reservations at Raglan Road at Downtown Disney. We have dinners planned out at all four Disney parks (other than Saturday at MK, we are NOT following the "recommended schedule," thank you very much!) and reservations for 6 (like I said, lots of cancellations), so if anyone wants to meet us/hang with us, we'd love to have you. We're planning at least one day of doing not very much, and two days at Universal (I want to see Harry Potter!). We return to NYC on Friday June 10.

Speaking of which, if anyone's IN New York and wants to meet ahead of time, we'd be open to that idea, too.


----------



## wallyb

Welcome DrGaellon 
Doctor! Doctor, it hurts when I do this...


----------



## DrGaellon

wallyb said:


> Welcome DrGaellon
> Doctor! Doctor, it hurts when I do this...



Then don't do that, duh.


----------



## DVC Doc

Hi I thought it was about time I introduced myself!  I'm Greg and I am a general surgeon-in-training in Dayton, OH.  I'm a veteran of about 30 trips to WDW and inherited DVC from my parents.  Here's a pic of me and my partner Billi (I'm between Russell and Dug):






We are doing our FIRST trip to Gay Days this year!  Will be staying at AKL Kidani Villas June 1-6 with some friends from Central Florida (one of whom is a WDW cast member in a live show).  We plan to go to all the parks on the planned days as well as Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon.  Dinner plans include Boma on June 2, 50's Prime Time Cafe on June 3, and lunch at Liberty Tree before the parade on June 4!  Hope to see some of you around, maybe while "drinking around the world" at Epcot on June 5! :


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome, Greg!  You guys should join us at Victoria Falls at AKL for drinks on Friday night!  I think we're gathering 9 PMish, and last year some of the boys were still there after the bartenders went home! 

There are several of us staying at AKL/V - mostly at Jambo.


----------



## nobbie

Hi all, so, I am Patrick from the Netherlands, doing my second trip to gaydays, but my 1st one on my own. I work as a flight attendant for a Dutch airline;-)

I intend to visit MK on saturday for sure, for the rest I don't no as of yet. Any suggestions? I will be in Orlando from June 1st till June 6th.

And this is me . Taken last year at Epcot


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

nobbie said:


> Hi all, so, I am Patrick from the Netherlands, doing my second trip to gaydays, but my 1st one on my own. I work as a flight attendant for a Dutch airline;-)
> 
> I intend to visit MK on saturday for sure, for the rest I don't no as of yet. Any suggestions? I will be in Orlando from June 1st till June 6th.



Welcome, Patrick! 

The "designated" parks for Gay Days are AK on Thursday, Hollywood Studios on Friday, MK on Saturday, Epcot on Sunday.  

Check out the Gay Days thread for planned events.  There are also some separate threads for different gatherings.

We don't arrive until Friday, but we'll be meeting everyone for drinks that night at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  A lot of us have breakfast reservations Saturday morning at Crystal Palace.  Saturday after the parade we are meeting for Dole Whips in Adventureland (4 PM).  Last year I think we had about 40 people at the Dole Whip meet.  Sunday we have a group drinking around the world at Epcot beginning at noon in Mexico.

There are several dining reservations where people have extra seats, so feel free to join those.


----------



## nobbie

Sounds good, I plan to arrive on Wednesday,, depending on available flights out of Amsterdam Sofar I intend to stay at one of the co-host hotel for the gaydays, Most likely the Hawthorn suites. I stayed at the host hotel last year, but it was a bit too noisy Are the any boards, where one can sign up for the planned meetings?


----------



## Celidh

DrGaellon said:


> Then don't do that, duh.



You must know mom, that was her answer to everything when I was a kid. 

Me  "Mom, it hurts when I breathe"

Mom "Well don't breathe"

My mom was such a loving parent when I had a cold! LOL

So, I'm Tammie.  My online name is gaelic for "celebration".  That was what my life felt like (somedays) when I first came out.  

I live with my partner.  We have been together for 5 years.  Part of that was a long distance relationship, but real all the same.  She moved here last summer when she was finally able to come to me.

I have three beautiful children who I love with all my heart.  Even on the days I would like to throttle the charming little darlings.

We are in the process of planning our first trip to WDW.  I can't wait to be able to tell the kids and see their faces.  It will be a first for everything for them.  We will be flying from Nova Scotia and they had not even ever been on a plane, let alone to a huge theme park. They are little country bumkins.  We live in a village of about 500 people.

I love Mickey!!  He's the only man I would ever consider marrying these days.

It is way past my bedtime, so when I am able, I will add more info.


----------



## DrGaellon

Is the "drink around the world" being discussed here separate from the one one being run by the Let's Go Play folks? I'm not much of a partier, but David is, so I treated him to tickets for the T-dance at Epcot on Sunday, which includes an "around the world" event, also Sunday at 2pm.

Are folks meeting at AKL for drinks Friday, then going over to Typhoon Lagoon, or is that instead of Riptide? (We have 5:50 dinner reservations at Fulton's, then figured we would hit the resort to shower and change before a 9-ish arrival at the party.)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DrGaellon said:


> Is the "drink around the world" being discussed here separate from the one one being run by the Let's Go Play folks? I'm not much of a partier, but David is, so I treated him to tickets for the T-dance at Epcot on Sunday, which includes an "around the world" event, also Sunday at 2pm.
> 
> Are folks meeting at AKL for drinks Friday, then going over to Typhoon Lagoon, or is that instead of Riptide? (We have 5:50 dinner reservations at Fulton's, then figured we would hit the resort to shower and change before a 9-ish arrival at the party.)



Drink Around the World is our own group.  We are starting at noon in Mexico.  DH and I don't drink much and DS is only 15, so we are starting with the group then probably bailing at Germany when they break for lunch.

Cocktails at AKL start at 9 PM.  I do think there are some folks going to Riptide, but I don't know if they are stopping by AKL first.  I guess the ones staying at AKL might grab a drink before they head out.


----------



## Schotz

The drink around the world event provided by DISboards is at 12 noon on sunday and does not have a cover charge or anything but the drink around the world by gaydays/markbaker is at 2pm and includes a vip party at  the old oddysey building for the t-dance.  The names should be at least different so they don't confuse me so much.


----------



## chwgmjay

Schotz said:


> The drink around the world event provided by DISboards is at 12 noon on sunday and does not have a cover charge or anything but the drink around the world by gaydays/markbaker is at 2pm and includes a vip party at  the old oddysey building for the t-dance.  The names should be at least different so they don't confuse me so much.



According to our t-shirts, the disboards one is the "three cheers world tour".


----------



## Waybuloo

Oh yeah, forgot to introduce myself - sorry about that 

I'm Renee - Mum of a 3 year old... with my partner of 12 years   We moved from Sydney to Adelaide Australia a few years ago   Heading to WDW in November to celebrate our 13 anniversary!  YAR!






I'm Superman... partner is the transformer


----------



## DrGaellon

Schotz said:


> The drink around the world event provided by DISboards is at 12 noon on sunday and does not have a cover charge or anything but the drink around the world by gaydays/markbaker is at 2pm and includes a vip party at  the old oddysey building for the t-dance.  The names should be at least different so they don't confuse me so much.



Just for the sake of accuracy: the ticketed event is not from GayDays/MarkBaker; it's from Let's Go Play, the promoter of the Riptide Typhoon Lagoon party.


----------



## roypup

Just off the inaugural cruise to Alaska and figured I'd share a picture of me with a bear.


----------



## kidflash

*Hey everyone!!*
   J. here. It's nice to meet you all. I'm a 24 year old Spanish Teacher living in San Francisco, Cali  I need to get my butt over to WDW. Never been lol Anywho, here are a few pics


----------



## ConcKahuna

You are both adorable!


----------



## fmelchor88

I guess it's time that I introduce myself. 


Name: Frank
Dis boards: fmelchor88
Partner: Julio
Dis boards: longhorns68

Profile picture: that is me on the left.

We are 2 Texas boys who share a love for all things Disney. I am a city boy growing up in Houston. Julio grew up in a small town south of Houston called Bay City. We have been together for almost 17 years. We are truly blessed. He is my soulmate and best friend. As kids we both dreamed of visiting the mouse but were never able to make the trip since our parents could not afford it. In early 1999 during a conversation Disney world came up. We planned our 1st trip for the end of May. During the trip we were kids all over again. We have been Back twice a year ever since. Our other passion is baseball! We are both born and raised in Texas but I love my Red Sox and he loves St Louis. We love 
our "boys" our cats Ziggy, Stanly and Alex and our dog Blue who loves Julio 
very much.


----------



## MAF

KidFlash you are gorgeous.


----------



## Sphyrna

Waybuloo said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to introduce myself - sorry about that
> 
> I'm Renee - Mum of a 3 year old... with my partner of 12 years   We moved from Sydney to Adelaide Australia a few years ago   Heading to WDW in November to celebrate our 13 anniversary!  YAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Superman... partner is the transformer



Hi Renee!  I did a study abroad at Flinders Uni for a semester.  Those were some of the best months of my life!!  I wish I was at the Bull & Bear enjoying a Two Dogs right now!


----------



## kidflash

MAF said:


> KidFlash you are gorgeous.


 thank you. I'm flattered


----------



## hematite153

Sphyrna said:


> Hi Renee!  I did a study abroad at Flinders Uni for a semester.  Those were some of the best months of my life!!  I wish I was at the Bull & Bear enjoying a Two Dogs right now!



Hey, when were you at Flinders?  I spent a semester there as well.


----------



## LasOlas

Hello everyone I'm booked and ready to go.


----------



## LasOlas

Please let me know if you know how
thank you


----------



## DrGaellon

LasOlas said:


> Please let me know if you know how
> thank you



Once you have made 10 posts, you are allowed to include pictures in your posts. You have to upload them to a service like Flickr or Fotki. Then you get the URL for the pic and bracket it with tags (IMG)URL HERE(/IMG) but replace the parentheses () with square brackets [ ]


----------



## LasOlas

however not sure how to add photos in the box here please teach me


----------



## DrGaellon

Look at the message before yours - I gave you instructions.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> Hey, when were you at Flinders?  I spent a semester there as well.



Pfffft.  I was expecting a PHOTO!!


----------



## Waybuloo

Sphyrna said:


> Hi Renee!  I did a study abroad at Flinders Uni for a semester.  Those were some of the best months of my life!!  I wish I was at the Bull & Bear enjoying a Two Dogs right now!



Awesome   We're just up the hill near Blackwood   Lovely part of the world


----------



## nobbie

My latest,, taken this week at Hermosa Beach, CA While at work Well,, work,,, Time off from work A little bit jetlagged however Just flew in from Amsterdam.


----------



## hematite153

Waybuloo said:


> Awesome   We're just up the hill near Blackwood   Lovely part of the world



I agree, it is a lovely part of the world.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Pfffft.  I was expecting a PHOTO!!



Sorry...I don't post pictures of myself online because of my job.  I did give you the info you needed to find the most important photos. 

I do have some lovely photos from Oz and I'd post one of those if they had been digital.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> I agree, it is a lovely part of the world.
> 
> Sorry...I don't post pictures of myself online because of my job.  I did give you the info you needed to find the most important photos.
> 
> I do have some lovely photos from Oz and I'd post one of those if they had been digital.



I know.  I just like to tease you.   Hope all is well!


----------



## Sphyrna

hematite153 said:


> Hey, when were you at Flinders?  I spent a semester there as well.



Spring 1995


----------



## Will20

it has ben ages since I've posted...buuut






and me as Capt. Jack! haha


----------



## Jay2009

yep, I'm going to try this after a disasterous attempt at resizing images


----------



## QCast_Michael

I know I'm on the old thread somewhere, and I admit my postings and visits are sporadic, but I have more free time on my hands now, so I'm going to try to be better about participating.

Anyhoo...

My name is Michael, and I wish I could change my username since it doesn't really apply anymore (it refers to a podcast I used to do).

I live in Orlando and work for the Mouse as an actor/performer. And love it. I appear in two shows: one at DHS (my current full-time gig) and one at AK (my previous full-time gig). I also used to perform at Epcot, but that show closed. 

I also do other acting/performing around town when the mood (and opportunity) strikes. 

here's a recent pic:


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

Hi everyone.

I'm Ken (42), and my partner Mark (35, but eternally 28) and I will be moving to Orlando in early 2013. We've been together for a few years, and we're both ready to get away from the hot desert to get to the hot beach!  

Since I'm new on the boards, I don't think I can post a photo yet, so I'll just say that I look like Joe Manganiello and Mark looks exactly like Raoul Bova.  

I'm looking forward to learning a lot about DW and hope to chat up some new friends in the Central Florida area!

Ken


----------



## jiminwi38

Hi my name is jim i am from Pardeeville Wisconsin. I guess you can say i love every thing Disney. I book disney vacations from my home and i al do reservations for a resort in the Wisconsin Dells. 

I am heading to Disney World this Christmas and will be sailing on the Disney Fantasy October 25 2012. 

Drop me a note or a hi 

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## wcpamotm

Welcome (back as appropriate), Michael, Ken and Jim!


----------



## hematite153

Sphyrna said:


> Spring 1995



Woah, which Spring?  I was at Flinders July-Nov 1995.


----------



## Oo(DrinkMe)oO

Hi, my name is Nicole. My username is sorta obvious 
I live in NJ, I was born in NY. I have been with my girlfriend Janette for 3 years. My favorite Disney park is Epcot. My favorite Disney movie, as well as character, is Mary Poppins. My favorite Disney princess is Cinderella. I have loved Disney ever since I first went in 3rd grade. 

Here is a picture of Janette and I 





[/IMG]


----------



## MAF

Jay2009 said:


> yep, I'm going to try this after a disasterous attempt at resizing images



Hope this doesn't offend, but you are HOT.


----------



## DrGaellon

MAF said:


> Hope this doesn't offend, but you are HOT.



IAWTS.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Will20 said:


>



Welcome back and I LOVE this pic!



Jay2009 said:


>



Very cute!



QCast_Michael said:


>



Great pic!  You're looking good!



Oo(DrinkMe)oO said:


>



You two are beautiful!


----------



## Will20

Thanks! It's good to be back! lol I actually have a more "legit" pic of when I did a Pirate makeover! 





AND just for fun; me starring in The Rocky Horror Picture Show ( from earlier this year) as Riff-Raff


----------



## ConcKahuna

Rocky Horror is by far my favorite piece of theatrical art EVER!  You look great as Riff Raff as well!


----------



## BriGuy

Hi everyone!

I am new here and this is my first post! My name is Brian and I'm in Southern CA. I'm a designer and artist in the entertainment field. I have passions for the theater, culinary arts (I LOVE to cook), traveling, being active/fitness, photography, dancing and entertainment in general. I'm also VP of a LGBT organization that promotes human equality within the community. I'm originally from Florida and go back and forth often. Because I live in CA, I go to Disneyland but always had a great love for Disney World. Most of my childhood memories are from there. 

Favorite Disney Park  Hollywood Studios
Favorite Disney Movie  The Little Mermaid
Favorite Princess/Prince  Ariel and Eric
Favorite Character  Mickey Mouse


----------



## DrGaellon

Hi, Brian. You're a cutie.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## JRoyster86

Hey all, I don't post too much around here but I thought I would go ahead and introduce myself. I'm J, currently living in Boston, where I just graduated with my masters degree. I lived in NYC for six years and before that I was born and raised in Mechanicsville, VA. DP and I just celebrated our five year anniversary, woohoo! 

My favorite princess is Ariel and my fave character is Stitch! Given the chance, I would spend all day in Magic Kingdom and you'd have to drag me off Peter Pan's Flight 





Here is DP and I in AK during our last trip this past January! I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Jay2009

thank you all for the kind words, it must just be a good picture, I assure you I'm just average!


----------



## MAF

Jay2009 said:


> thank you all for the kind words, it must just be a good picture, I assure you I'm just average!



No, you are hot.  End of story...


----------



## ashwaite

Hi all, 

We are Mark (me) and Dean.  We used to be on this board but sort of stopped, and then couldn't remember our log in details, so reregistered.  We live in London, UK, but originally from Wales.  Been together for just over 16 years, had an affirmation ceremony in 1995 when we changed our surnames, Ashford and Braithwaite became Ashwaite, we are the only people in the world with that surname!  Got married in January 2006, honeymoon in Orlando, where else?

We usually go to Orlando in January, but have been to gay days a few times.  Will be going again in January 2012 and staying at Saratoga Springs for the second week, staying in I Drive the first.


----------



## BriGuy

DrGaellon said:


> Hi, Brian. You're a cutie.  Welcome aboard.



Hehe thanks!


----------



## Will20

Sporting my "Gay days" red! I will be in "The World" but not until July


----------



## RENThead09

MAF said:


> No, you are hot.  End of story...



What he said!


----------



## RENThead09

BriGuy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post! My name is Brian and I'm in Southern CA. I'm a designer and artist in the entertainment field. I have passions for the theater, culinary arts (I LOVE to cook), traveling, being active/fitness, photography, dancing and entertainment in general. I'm also VP of a LGBT organization that promotes human equality within the community. I'm originally from Florida and go back and forth often. Because I live in CA, I go to Disneyland but always had a great love for Disney World. Most of my childhood memories are from there.
> 
> Favorite Disney Park  Hollywood Studios
> Favorite Disney Movie  The Little Mermaid
> Favorite Princess/Prince  Ariel and Eric
> Favorite Character  Mickey Mouse



SO-CAL represents!   Woo Hoo!   Gotta balance out this WDW vibe.   Even though you swing both ways.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Will20 said:


> Sporting my "Gay days" red! I will be in "The World" but not until July



Love it!  Dont forget to stop in and say hi when you are down.  My hotel has a nice little bar


----------



## RENThead09

From Yesterday at Disney's Construction Adventure.   Was a great day in the park!


----------



## BriGuy

RENThead09 said:


> SO-CAL represents!   Woo Hoo!   Gotta balance out this WDW vibe.   Even though you swing both ways.



Haha California boys just wanna have fun... east and west coast


----------



## chwgmjay

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## MAF

RENThead09 said:


> From Yesterday at Disney's Construction Adventure.   Was a great day in the park!



What's the constuction adventure?  Oh and you always have the most fun shoes, they remind of of Monsters Inc.!


----------



## chwgmjay

MAF said:


> What's the constuction adventure?  Oh and you always have the most fun shoes, they remind of of Monseters Inc.!



DCA... Disney's California Adventure... Disney's Construction Adventure... cuz of all the construction going on there, I am guessing. LOL.


----------



## dreweyj

Okay, I'm re-introducing myself.  It's been ages since I've been on.  I miss many of you very much!  Meeting many of you at Gay Days '10 was amazing and I regret I couldn't make it for Gay Days '11!  

Anyway, my name is Andrew and I'm from Cincinnati, Ohio.  I recently hit 30! (ouch)

My screen name is a play on my family's nickname for me of Drew and my middle initial is J.

My favorite Disney Park is by far Magic Kingdom.  I get giddy as soon as I see the Castle from the Monorail  

My favorite Disney Movies are definitely Peter Pan (partly because I wish I could fly and I never want to grow up) and the Toy Story trilogy.

My first time to WDW was in November 2009 and I've been a Disney Freak ever since.  My goal is to experience every Holiday at Walt Disney World and stay in every mainstream resort.  So far I have 5 visits, 5 resorts, and 3 Holidays under my belt already!  

And my picture is below:


----------



## MAF

chwgmjay said:


> DCA... Disney's California Adventure... Disney's Construction Adventure... cuz of all the construction going on there, I am guessing. LOL.



Oh wow I am stupid aren't I?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Here's a pic of me from the Drink Around The World during Gaydays.  On the right is Gerald McCullouch (actor from CSI and BearCity as well as several other shows/movies).  Over my shoulder on the left side of the photo is LasOlas from here on the DIS


----------



## SanFranciscan

kidflash said:


> *Hey everyone!!*
> J. here. It's nice to meet you all. I'm a 24 year old Spanish Teacher living in San Francisco, Cali  I need to get my butt over to WDW. Never been lol Anywho, here are a few pics



Hi Kidflash!  I am San Franciscan too.  I live in Orlando now because I moved here in April, but San Francisco still feels like home.  I hope that I can get over that soon!

I could sure have used your help while I was studying Spanish!  If I had stuck with it, I would probably be fluent by now.  My work schedule put the squash on my lessons!  Funny how making a living always seems to get in the way of living.  Tee!  Hee!


----------



## Minnie72200

Hello!! I'm Renee and I'm new here, so I thought I would introduce myself.

Currently, I am residing in Rochester, NY with my wonderful gf of two years, but I am originally from Orange County, CA. 





(I'm on the right and she is on the left)

Minnie72200 is the result of one of my dog's names and her birthday. 

Here is a family picture of us and the dogs (because the dogs wouldn't pose well by themselves). 






Minnie is the silver and white one on the left. The special one on the right is our other child, Gidgette. Not pictured is our trouble making kitten, Calamity Jane. 

My favorite park is Disneyland since it is the original (and because I'm going on my first WDW trip this August!!). My favorite princess would have to be Belle because she is a princess and loves books. A favorite character is hard to pick and changes frequently, but right now my favorite would have to be Morph. Most adorable pink gooblob ever.


----------



## RENThead09

OK, that dog is just working the camera.  She knows she has a bow and that she looks good.   

Great pics!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Hey there!

I'm Eric and I'm from New York; 30 minutes north of NYC. I've lived here my entire life - all 25 years. As one might guess from my username, I'm completely in love with Theatre, which is why it's a *very* good thing that I'm so close to NYC. 
I'm single and as for my Disney favorite's, my favorite Park is the Magic Kingdom, although I do enjoy AK a great deal. Favorite Disney Movie is a tie between Beauty & the Beast (also my first broadway show 15 years ago) and Pocahontas. My favorite Disney Princess is Belle... Not sure that I have a favorite Prince. Hmm...and my favorite Disney Character is Quasimodo.

And this is me:


----------



## chwgmjay

BrdwayBoy said:


> Hey there!



Welcome Eric!


----------



## DrGaellon

I know you!  Hi, Eric!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Well, hey there stranger! 

Thanks for the welcome, Jay!


----------



## PennyW

Hi, my name is Penny and my partner is Linda (I'm on the right).  We have our 10 year anniversary coming up in November, and I am thankful every day that she is in my life (and is willing to put up with me!).









We have three dogs.  Two of them are German Shorthaired Pointers, both 7 years old (Kylie and Senna); the other is a Sheltie (Scout), and she is 4 years old.












We love to travel, and are frequent WDW visitors.  We'll be coming down in September to celebrate Linda's birthday


----------



## wallyb

chartle said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.
> 
> Four short "sounds great" "me too" posts and a very interesting name.



Seems ---->


----------



## chartle

wallyb said:


> Seems ---->



I guess the mods thought so too.  The OP and I guess my post, because I referenced it, was deleted.


----------



## MAF

Oooh what happened?  I always miss this good stuff!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Nothing to see here, keep moving!


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> Nothing to see here, keep moving!



lol Mike


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

My countdown to our move to Disney World says 619D 6h 58m and 13s !!!!!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Well, even though I'm 15, I'm sure that I'm gay so I figured I'd post. 

My name is Michael but I hate that name. So most people call me Mike and real close friends call me Mikey. I'm 15 from Rochester, NY. Lived here all my life. I've had no past boyfriends, flings, one night stands. Pretty much, I'm a clean slate.

My favorite Disney park... probably Animal Kingdom, if not just for Kilimanjaro Safari's. I love seeing all the animals and getting photos. Favorite Disney movie is definitely Lion King. Such a classic.

Favorite Disney Prince? Eric. (Come on, who doesn't love a man with a house on the beach?) And my favorite Disney character is Pluto 

Now for the ugly photo


----------



## DVCDan36

Welcome Mike.  

Not much longer until school starts again for your, hope you had a great summer.  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Taytortots

Hey, I'm Taylor. My username Taytortots is somewhat self explanatory because of my name, it's been a nickname in real life for a while. I'm 19-years-old, a lesbian, and this year i'll be going into university for Social Work. I'm seriously obsessed with Disney, and can't wait until my next trip. I live in Southern Ontario Canada (and love it here, eh). I'm single, and have been for a little while after getting out of a bad relationship. My favourite Disney park is really hard to pick. My favourite rides are in Hollywood Studios (Rockin' Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror) but I think i'm going to pick Epcot as my favourite park, but I love them all. Favourite Disney movie is Mulan  but Lion King and Hercules are close behind. My favourite Disney princess is Belle, because who doesn't love a beautiful smart girl? My favourtie Disney Character has to be Mickey, because he started it all.
Time for the picture? Yeah, I have pink hair, in here it's up in a hawk. Sorry it's so huge, I trie to fix it but couln't


----------



## RENThead09

Welcome Mike and Tots!  Hope you have a great visit to the boards.   

Mike have a great vacation as your counter is at 1 day.

Taylor, pink is an amazing color, and rock the 'hawk!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Hello.. and welcome!


----------



## ToddB

Hi everyone!  New to the boards here!  My name is Todd and I live in Johnstown, PA and have lived here for my entire life so far, which is 23 years, lol.  My username is just my first name with my last name initial, I couldn't think of anything creative which is really bad for me.  Anyway I am single, only partially out right now but I am in the process of completely coming out and set October 11, 2011 as my target date since that is National coming out day (I think).  Anyway, a few things about me:
I am a Fine Arts Painting and Drawing major,  I have a horrible part time job, recently lost a lot of weight (130lbs), and constantly deal with the line "Why do you like Disney so much?", which really drives me crazy.  But that is just a little about me, here is more:

Favorite Disney Park: Tie - Animal Kingdom or Magic Kingdom
Favorite Disney Movie:  Beauty and the Beast
Favorite Disney Princess:  Ariel
Favorite Disney Character:  Donald Duck
Favorite Disney Attraction: Tie - Big Thunder Mountain or The Great Movie Ride

Here is a picture of me with Cindy's Stepmother and stepsisters:


----------



## greenkai3000

New to the forums here.  My name is Raúl.  I'm originally from MXC, but currently reside in the Dallas 'burbs with my partner of 18 months.   We both love Disney, and have traveled together, along with my family, Walt Disney World.  

This year we will all be going to Disneyland for the first time ever, and we are EXCITED!   Oh yeah, my screen name... favorite color + a play of the romany word for wherever + a random, and not so obvious number = greenkai3000.  Hope I posted my pic the right way.

Favorite Disney Characters are 
Favorite Disney Movie:  The Little Mermaid (Imagine that!)
Favorite Disney Princess: Aurora
Favorite Disney Prince: Philip  
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom (WDW)
Favorite Disney Ride: Expedition Everest.


----------



## Jay2009

ToddB said:


> Hi everyone!  New to the boards here!  My name is Todd and I live in Johnstown, PA and have lived here for my entire life so far, which is 23 years, lol.



Hey Todd!  Just wanted to say Welcome and Congrats on the weight loss.  Also, good luck with the coming out process if you need some support, we're all here for you!


----------



## RAPstar

I figured I'd reintroduce myself. I keep meaning to come over here more, but I usually end up on the Universal side, or the Restaurant boards (food porn is almost better than actual porn.....almost, tee hee). Anywho, I'm Robert, 26, from Dallas, TX. After years of believeing I was going to be an eternal bachelor, a really great guy found me. We just reached our 1st anniversary, and I really couldn't be happier. Well except the fact that he hates Disney and theme parks. That's my luck though, lol. I'm a giant musical theater nerd as well and I have an associate's degree in musical theater performance, though I haven't had time to actually use it. Though I do have an audition for a local production of Hairspray next week. Wish me luck!!

Here's me: 






and my Frankie:


----------



## MykeTV

Hello everyone, Myke here!  Big Disney nerd, grew up in California and spent a lot of time at Disneyland.  Moved to the East Coast in 2006 and have been to WDW twice now, gearing up for my 3rd visit this November along with my first Dis Cruise.  It's been nice reading all these Disboard posts over the years and finally thought it was time to speak up and say hello...!

**I'm new to the boards, so the powers that be are not allowing me to post a photo...** #LAME


----------



## Jay2009

RAPstar said:


> I figured I'd reintroduce myself. I keep meaning to come over here more, but I usually end up on the Universal side, or the Restaurant boards (food porn is almost better than actual porn.....almost, tee hee). Anywho, I'm Robert, 26, from Dallas, TX.



Hi Robert!  Come around more!




MykeTV said:


> Hello everyone, Myke here!  Big Disney nerd, grew up in California and spent a lot of time at Disneyland.  Moved to the East Coast in 2006 and have been to WDW twice now, gearing up for my 3rd visit this November along with my first Dis Cruise.  It's been nice reading all these Disboard posts over the years and finally thought it was time to speak up and say hello...!
> 
> **I'm new to the boards, so the powers that be are not allowing me to post a photo...** #LAME



Hi Myke, glad to see you around, just get a few more posts under your belt and you can post a picture.  I posted my pic a while ago in this thread but I forget how many posts I had to have to do it.


----------



## DrGaellon

Jay2009 said:


> I posted my pic a while ago in this thread but I forget how many posts I had to have to do it.



Just ten.


----------



## Jay2009

DrGaellon said:


> Just ten.



you know for a minute I thought you were rating my picture a ten, and then I felt my ego swell and get all cocky, and then I realized what you were saying and back to reality


----------



## MykeTV

MykeTV said:


> Hello everyone, Myke here!  Big Disney nerd, grew up in California and spent a lot of time at Disneyland.  Moved to the East Coast in 2006 and have been to WDW twice now, gearing up for my 3rd visit this November along with my first Dis Cruise.  It's been nice reading all these Disboard posts over the years and finally thought it was time to speak up and say hello...!
> 
> **I'm new to the boards, so the powers that be are not allowing me to post a photo...** #LAME



... and just like that, I had so much to say and already hit 10 posts.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## DVCDan36

Welcome all new ones and those that have not been on in awhile.


----------



## ToddB

Jay2009 said:


> Hey Todd!  Just wanted to say Welcome and Congrats on the weight loss.  Also, good luck with the coming out process if you need some support, we're all here for you!




Thanks!  It's good to know that I will have support if I ever need it.  I am just really happy I found this forum, especially on a Disney related website  And thanks to everyone else for the welcome too


----------



## Jay2009

MykeTV said:


> ... and just like that, I had so much to say and already hit 10 posts.  Thanks for the welcome!



Nice picture!



ToddB said:


> Thanks!  It's good to know that I will have support if I ever need it.  I am just really happy I found this forum, especially on a Disney related website  And thanks to everyone else for the welcome too



You're welcome, hope it all goes better than you could ever imagine!


----------



## jeanigor

Everyone! I am sure you will find it as welcoming here as we all have.



ToddB said:


> Hi everyone!  New to the boards here!  My name is Todd and I live in Johnstown, PA and have lived here for my entire life so far, which is 23 years, lol.



Special "hi" to another Todd.


----------



## jimpossible87

Ok so Ive been on here a long time...made an attempt to stop lurking way back when and Im onna try it again. I love reading the boards so Im gonna try and be more active. Sooooo, here I am again, thought id re-introduce myself. My names James Im from Salem,MA 

still trying to remember how to post pics but Ill get it I think...

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g140/squall3369/me/honeys.jpg

I had to give up and try the link
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Jay2009

Hey Jim!  Welcome from another MA. person!


----------



## jimpossible87

jimpossible87 said:


> [/IMG]
> Ok so Ive been on here a long time...made an attempt to stop lurking way back when and Im onna try it again. I love reading the boards so Im gonna try and be more active. Sooooo, here I am again, thought id re-introduce myself. My names James Im from Salem,MA
> 
> still trying to remember how to post pics but Ill get it I think...




can someone help me out? Im copying the image code from photobucket and pasting it in the box that looks like mountains and the sun? is that right? or do u paste it into the message? Seems like im trying all different ways and not getting anything


----------



## jimpossible87

Hi jay...trying to fig out pics...I could do it before I dont know what happened. i got dumber I guess


----------



## jeanigor

jimpossible87 said:


> can someone help me out? Im copying the image code from photobucket and pasting it in the box that looks like mountains and the sun? is that right? or do u paste it into the message? Seems like im trying all different ways and not getting anything



Click the box with the mountain and then insert the correct code.

Or if you are using photobucket, the bottom link option can be copied and pasted directly into your post.

It should hava


----------



## Jay2009

jimpossible87 said:


> Hi jay...trying to fig out pics...I could do it before I dont know what happened. i got dumber I guess



I think you're doubling up.... it's either


----------



## jimpossible87

thanks for the help jay and jean...Sounds like what im doing i dont want to keep trying and post over and over im not that great looking that theres an emergency to get my pics on here lol
ill see if i can try editing my post and trying again or something


----------



## jeanigor

Becomes: (without the spaces I added for illustrative purposes)


----------



## jimpossible87

yeah thats what i was trying to do maybe theres something wrong with the one I was trying to put. I did it the link way and the link works tho.


----------



## jimpossible87

ok so the pic works when i placed it in the body of the message not the mountain box...so confused but i guess I can do it now...Im the dopey one in the middle btw


----------



## jimpossible87

and thats me at work today in Salem,MA I figured Id post another just to make sure I got it right now...sorry to make a mess of the topic


----------



## Jay2009

your work has better views than mine does!


----------



## jimpossible87

thats Pickering wharf behind me my building is a dump but its on the water. Its nice a few months a year anyway  getting ready for the month long tourist overrunning. I will prob be on teh boards a lot since I wont be able to get in or out of town for the month of Oct. halloween is mental here. But its really fun


----------



## jimpossible87

Jay2009 said:


> Hey Jim!  Welcome from another MA. person!





Jay2009 said:


> your work has better views than mine does!



I just noticed your count down...Youre leaving on Saturday? wow! we would prob have been on the same flight thats usually my day to go fo my annual big vaca but it had to be postponed this year...Im so depressed!! have some extra fun for me.


----------



## Jay2009

I actually leave on friday, I may have messed up my countdown thing.  I always go in september because it's the month my birthday is in.   And if you fly jet blue we may have been on the same flight!


----------



## jimpossible87

yup jet blue i usually go the last weekend of Sept so I can get in  halloween horror nights too. Happy birthday month


----------



## Jay2009

Thanks, I have friends going to HHR but I'm definitely not the audience they're looking for for that.  I don't like being scared and when it happens, I get mad... so I wouldn't enjoy it at all. 

Where do you usually stay?


----------



## jimpossible87

lol It doesnt scare me I love horror stuf so its my type of thing . I usually stay at Port Orleans for 4 nights and then portofino bay for 4 nights . I like Universal as much as disney. Where are u staying this year?


----------



## Jay2009

I'll be at AKV- Kidani Village this year, and next year when I go with a friend we'll be attempting to stay at Bay Lake Tower, and we may try to sneak in a universal day.  I've only been to the one in CA a few years ago but i hear the HP stuff is pretty neat.


----------



## jimpossible87

Awesome so you are A dvc member? thats cool i wish I was. I would love to stay at AKV I have yet to try it there. I have stayed at most of the on sites tho, been going since 1980. Since we started going to Universal as well I have been sticking to moderates at Disney. i liek teh onsites at universal but they are really pricey. they are def worth it tho for the free fast pass privelage. The Harry potter land is asolutely amazing. you definitely have to see it. IMO the Forbidden Journey is the best attraction in the country, never seen anything like it. Its just unbelievable. Helps if you like HP but I didnt watch them til after I went there lol. September is truly the best time to go. going to food and wine? thats my favorite Disney event. I liek to catch Taylor Dayne...i loved her when i was a teenager lol


----------



## Jay2009

I am a DVC owner, and I love it I have to admit.  I haven't been to food and wine but I always see Taylor Dane on the list of performers and I'm always sad that I'm missing her, I wanted her to tell it to my heart...

I will definitely be picking your brain more when I get around to planning the next trip, hopefully Universal will be part of it.


----------



## jimpossible87

yes definitely anytime...Im quite a Universal freak...but I am here on the Dis lol I do love Disney just as much but i do feel like Im into Universal more than most. 

LOL that was too funny, she does still sing that one(why wouldnt she i guess)...she looked really good last year i was amazed. noone really watches her its not even half full but somehow she seems to be there every year. Epcots my favorite park...Im very opposite the norm on here it seems but sometimes I just stay at Universal for a week and take a day for epcot and a day for the animal kingdom(my 2nd fave). Im not a huge fan of hollywood studios. MK is a given theres nothing not to like abot that. It was nice meeting you tho! I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## SanFranciscan

Jay2009 said:


> Thanks, I have friends going to HHR but I'm definitely not the audience they're looking for for that.  I don't like being scared and when it happens, I get mad... so I wouldn't enjoy it at all.
> 
> Where do you usually stay?



I understand what you mean.  I thought that I would never go to Halloween Horror Nights either, and I wouldn't if I had to pay for it.  I get in "free" with my "team member" badge, and it costs $10 to take my husband with me so we are going to the Halloween Horror Nights employee preview tonight.  

I just have to remember that the "scare-actors" are just people that I have probably seen around the park for the past five months since I work at the front gate of Universal Studios and eat in the "team member" cafeteria and that they are just doing a job.  As long as they don't do anything criminal like try to grab me, I should be fine.  Many of them are youngsters young enough to be my children.  Advertisements for "scare-actor" auditions have been running in the employee newsletter so I might could have been one myself if I had tried, and I am not a very scary person in real life.


----------



## jimpossible87

Its more fun than scary IMO


----------



## SanFranciscan

jimpossible87 said:


> Its more fun than scary IMO



I had fun.  I was a little nervous about seeing violent scenes because, like Jay, I get angry around violent people and, in a classic case of violence begetting violence, I start thinking "Oh, so since you are so fond of pain, here is my gift to you sucker!"  I don't have to get physical to be guilty,but the emotional violence that I am capable of is still violence so I end up feeling bad later.

Jay, after going through a couple of the haunted houses, I started looking forward to the next thing to do so I suspect that you would enjoy Halloween Horror Nights.  I was startled a couple of times, but I was not screaming and thinking that I should not have entered.  I just jumped when jumped at.  That's all.  The theming was excellent.


----------



## Sphyrna

ToddB said:


> Hi everyone!  New to the boards here!  My name is Todd and I live in Johnstown, PA and have lived here for my entire life so far, which is 23 years, lol.  My username is just my first name with my last name initial, I couldn't think of anything creative which is really bad for me.  Anyway I am single, only partially out right now but I am in the process of completely coming out and set October 11, 2011 as my target date since that is National coming out day (I think).  Anyway, a few things about me:
> I am a Fine Arts Painting and Drawing major,  I have a horrible part time job, recently lost a lot of weight (130lbs), and constantly deal with the line "Why do you like Disney so much?", which really drives me crazy.  But that is just a little about me, here is more:
> 
> Favorite Disney Park: Tie - Animal Kingdom or Magic Kingdom
> Favorite Disney Movie:  Beauty and the Beast
> Favorite Disney Princess:  Ariel
> Favorite Disney Character:  Donald Duck
> Favorite Disney Attraction: Tie - Big Thunder Mountain or The Great Movie Ride
> 
> Here is a picture of me with Cindy's Stepmother and stepsisters:



Welcome neighbor!  I'm over in Pittsburgh.  Good luck coming out!


----------



## Monch

Okay, let's see if I do this right.

My real name: Blaine
Age: 32 and a half
My user name: is short for Monchhichi, my other obsession
Favorite movie: Hunchback of Notre Dame and Hercules (honestly can't decide)
Fave princess : Mulan
Fave prince: Quasimodo (he's a prince to me, okay?)
Marital status: involved (6 years two months ago)








^^^That's my big face. It's pretty recent (past few months)


----------



## Chachi

Hi I'm Chachi. finally have enough posts. to be able to put up pics. Yay!
I'm from Denver and love Disney. My BF puts up with it. lol
My Fav movie and Princess is Pocahontas
My Fav Prince is Aladdin
the BF and I are going to Disneyland Oct 24 thru 26th. and going to do Mickey's Halloween Party. 
can't wait!!!!!!
say HI!


----------



## RENThead09

Welcome Chaci and Monch!    

This board keeps getting cuter and cuter every day!


----------



## Chachi

RENThead09 said:


> Welcome Chaci and Monch!
> 
> This board keeps getting cuter and cuter every day!



thanks. gonna be in your neck of the woods soon. Yay!!!
how often do you get to the parks?


----------



## MykeTV

Monch said:


> Okay, let's see if I do this right.
> 
> My real name: Blaine
> Age: 32 and a half
> My user name: is short for Monchhichi, my other obsession
> Favorite movie: Hunchback of Notre Dame and Hercules (honestly can't decide)
> Fave princess : Mulan
> Fave prince: Quasimodo (he's a prince to me, okay?)
> Marital status: involved (6 years two months ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^That's my big face. It's pretty recent (past few months)




Love that you enjoy Hunchback! It's such an overlooked Disney film and is also one of my favorites. 'God Bless the Outcasts' sung by Bette Midler... such a great nod to all of us 'outcasts'.


----------



## Monch

MykeTV said:


> Love that you enjoy Hunchback!



HA! You have no idea, lol. I'm glad to know others out there love Hunchback, too. I'm a huge fan of the original novel (my fave book of all time), but I also love what Disney did with it, despite how much it strays. The music is their best ever. And Quasi is such a sweetheart.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

I'm determined to play Quasi in the stage version of the film! I hope someday Disney brings the German production to Broadway...I doubt it'll happen, but a guy can dream, right?


----------



## jeanigor

BrdwayBoy said:


> I'm determined to play Quasi in the stage version of the film! I hope someday Disney brings the German production to Broadway...I doubt it'll happen, but a guy can dream, right?



A dream is a wish your heart makes....or something like that.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Howdy new people!

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, issues with the boards + a busy work schedule = no DIS for Conc!


----------



## Monch

BrdwayBoy said:


> I'm determined to play Quasi in the stage version of the film! I hope someday Disney brings the German production to Broadway...I doubt it'll happen, but a guy can dream, right?




Oh, don't doubt! That would be so exciting! Here's hoping that it comes to North America for me (so that I can see it), and here's hoping that it comes to North America for you (so that you can be it).

Quasi's my favorite


----------



## BrdwayBoy

I don't mean to thread-jack, but have you guys listened to the German cast recording? If you can track it down... I can't recommend it enough! _Einmal_ ("Someday") is ridiculously beautiful as a group number (Esmeralda, Phoebus and Chorus).

Here is _Einmal_ (and a playlist, containing the rest of the German cast recording; From 2:49 to 3:30 is just about orgasmic - especially when the music drops out - those voices are *amazing*.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFn_UUA36dk


----------



## pandacruise32

ConcKahuna said:


> I'm David, 29 year-old Florida native (although I lived in Maine for about 10 years as well).  I worked for the mouse for close to 11 years, but am currently unemployed.  I have been with my partner for closing in on 10 years.
> 
> My favorite WDW parks are Epcot and DAK.  I love Epcot for the atmosphere (and alcohol), and DAK because I'm a big animal person.  I have a dog, 4 cats, a macaw, a conure, an african grey, 2 budgies, and 3 lovebirds
> 
> My favorite Disney movie was always TRON, and I was very happy with TRON: Legacy (although the first is still my fave).  My favorite character is Maleficent!
> 
> Here's a picture of me last Memorial day at the Parliament House when I was there with fmelchor and a bunch of friends.  We went to go see Jujubee and Jessica Wild perform, and had a blast!



Hey neighbor!!  I love Jujubee and Jessica Wild!!  It is soo cool to see someone from the area!!  

Pam


----------



## pandacruise32

Hi everyone!! Okay here is my info.
My name is Pamela but I go by Pam.  I am 32 (gosh I feel really old) currently live in Orlando but might be moving to Altamonte Springs to be closer to my boyfriend.  My screen name is combination from my favorite real animal and what i love to do plus my age when I started onthe boards.

I work retail at a kitchen store off and on for 12 years, had worked for Universal for a few years it was a blast but sadly can not go back.  I am currently at Nova Southeastern University to get my bachelor degree in management and marketing! Hopefully will be walking across the stage next December YEAH!!

I am bi but open with almost anything!  I found a guy who loves Disney and he got me to love it again.  I am absolutely in love with BEAUTY AND  THE  BEAST!! Can not wait for the Fantasyland expansion to be completed it is soo cool to go to the park and seeing the changes.  We are annual passholders but I am thinking about becoming a member of the Vacation Club.  
Favorite park is Magic Kingdom!  I love Haunted Mansion, Thundermountain (before meeting Anthony I was totally afraid of rollercoasters but now I love them), and the firework shows 'wishes'.

I also love Tigger, Dopey, Owl from Winnie the pooh.  Favorite prince is the Beast.  If there is anything you need to know just hit me up!  Want to meet new friends.  I have lived in Australia, Italy, Nebraska, Maryland, and Florida.  Traveled to Hong Kong (my brother lives there), Panama, Costa Rica, and other places in the Caribbean.  I have a goal to visit more of Europe, Asia, going to South America, Alaska, and Africa.

GRR my picture will not post!! I have picture in my signature of me and my boyfriend!  Sorry about that!

Pam


----------



## SanFranciscan

Hi new people!  I don't hang out here much because I am more of an in-person kind of person, but I have enjoyed reading everybody's introductions.

Pandacruise, you sound like me.  I am a new resident of Orlando and currently work at Universal Studios.  Like you I used to work in a kitchen store off and on.  I worked in William-Sonoma in Union Square in San Francisco just about every year during the winter holidays and rotated between that job and another seasonal job as a photographer at the San Francisco Giants games.  What happened at Universal Studios so that you can't go back?


----------



## pandacruise32

SanFranciscan-I had too many late points.  I told my leads and manager that I was unable to work a month because I was hoping to get a temp job at a financial firm that could have been permentant.  Majority of them were okay with it but one put me on the schedule.  I posted my schedule on the shift board and walked around the area (I worked mostly in Kid Zone) to see if anyone wants the shift but no one responded.  That day came I had to call out since the temp job was in a little town called Brooksville which is like 2-3 hours away.  I finished that temp job (they decided they only needed me to cover for vacation no attentions of making it a perment spot  I called Universal to tell them I am back in Orlando but they said I was fired and on a no rehire status.

I tried a few years ago to reapply but no go!  I really enjoyed my time there!  Oh well live and learn I guess!!  I would love to visit San Franciso maybe I will make it there next year!  My boyfriend and a few friends want to go to California to visit Disneyland and California adventures and Universal Studios Hollywood.

Pam


----------



## SanFranciscan

I know that we are getting a little off topic here, but I would like to put in a word of caution for anyone thinking of going into theme park work.  Pandacruise's experience is to be taken with extreme heed.

I have been working as a photographer at the front gate of Universal Studios for seven months now.  I have no recollection of signing anything agreeing that I would not work for any other photography or photography-related companies.  Nor does a co-worker, but management says that we did.  Who knows how management slipped it past us, especially if it was written in legalese since we are not lawyers?  I was not informed when hired that I could not work for the theme parks directly since I work for a company under contract with Universal Studios and WDW and Sea World but was told by management this week that Universal Studios was not allowed to hire my co-workers and I because it is in their contract with the company that I have somehow become the property of even though we have no contracted rights offered in return.

I understand why reliability is important in an employee, but it sounds like PandaCruise tried to do the right thing.  We theme park workers try to keep up the illusion that customers are guests, but sometimes it is easy to become disillusioned ourselves.  If you choose to enter theme park work, make sure you get everything in writing and keep copies.  Don't get caught up in the "magic" you are supposed to provide and forget to protect yourself from the mess.  Please!


----------



## NewCruiser2011

Hi Everyone.  I'll be at WDW from Dec 12-18 and on the Disney Dream from Dec 18-22, 2011.   I've been an regular visitor to WDW and DL, but this will be my first cruise.  I was to be taking this trip with my bf, but we've split since the plans were made.  SO!  I'm taking a very excited DCM pal of mine on the cruise, who's never been able to enjoy the trip simply as a tourist and he's thrilled!   But I will be at the parks most days solo between DEc 12-16, and we'll be doing the VMCP together on Dec 16th.  If any one reading this will be at the parks around that time let me know! I love all the rides at all four parks and can go all day without getting tired (lol).  Happy Holidays everyone!  So excited about the forthcoming trip!    

Sorry -- don't know how to post a pic of myself, LOL.   35 yo italian male here.


----------



## jeanigor

NewCruiser2011 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'll be at WDW from Dec 12-18 and on the Disney Dream from Dec 18-22, 2011.   I've been an regular visitor to WDW and DL, but this will be my first cruise.  I was to be taking this trip with my bf, but we've split since the plans were made.  SO!  I'm taking a very excited DCM pal of mine on the cruise, who's never been able to enjoy the trip simply as a tourist and he's thrilled!   But I will be at the parks most days solo between DEc 12-16, and we'll be doing the VMCP together on Dec 16th.  If any one reading this will be at the parks around that time let me know! I love all the rides at all four parks and can go all day without getting tired (lol).  Happy Holidays everyone!  So excited about the forthcoming trip!
> 
> Sorry -- don't know how to post a pic of myself, LOL.   35 yo italian male here.



We'll be on the Dream for the three day sailing right before you. Coming down the 13th. Perhaps we will bump into each other.


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> We'll be on the Dream for the three day sailing right before you. Coming down the 13th. Perhaps we will bump into each other.



Darn, Val & I leave on the 12th so we will just miss you.


----------



## bransworld

My name is Brandon.

My username is because in my house it is Brandon's World... 

I'm live just north of Cincinnati, Ohio and have lived here for almost 12 years

I am 34 and have been with my partner for almost 13 years. His name is Greg, he is not as big of a Disney fan as I am.

I currently work as a customer service manager for a direct mail and marketing company and I also work for the Mouse at the Disney Store! I love working there and some day I hope to work for the Mouse full time.

Fave Disney Park is Magic Kingdom

Favorite Disney Movie is The Lion King

And my favorite Disney character is Dumbo

And here is a picture of me taken at the Disneyland Hotel this past August.


----------



## pandacruise32

NewCruiser2011 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'll be at WDW from Dec 12-18 and on the Disney Dream from Dec 18-22, 2011.   I've been an regular visitor to WDW and DL, but this will be my first cruise.  I was to be taking this trip with my bf, but we've split since the plans were made.  SO!  I'm taking a very excited DCM pal of mine on the cruise, who's never been able to enjoy the trip simply as a tourist and he's thrilled!   But I will be at the parks most days solo between DEc 12-16, and we'll be doing the VMCP together on Dec 16th.  If any one reading this will be at the parks around that time let me know! I love all the rides at all four parks and can go all day without getting tired (lol).  Happy Holidays everyone!  So excited about the forthcoming trip!
> 
> Sorry -- don't know how to post a pic of myself, LOL.   35 yo italian male here.



Hi,
Just did the Disney Dream cruise and it was awesome!!  I didn't really know what to expect since this was my first Disney cruise and right now hands down they are the best cruise line I have done.  I took my bf on it and he never sailed before and he loved it.  We are looking at planning one for next year since i am graduating from college.  

Sorry to hear about the breakup!  The last night of the cruise was a heartbreaker for me since my bf almost broke up with me. We are taking a little break but we will see.  I hope to get my WDW pass renewed by that time so I might be able to meet up with you if you want just private message me.  i want to do some rides again and visit my magical place (I claim the front of the castle as my spot to reflect on things and if I find the one, I want our first kiss to be there) corny right!

Pam


----------



## artnerds

BrdwayBoy said:


> I don't mean to thread-jack, but have you guys listened to the German cast recording? If you can track it down... I can't recommend it enough! _Einmal_ ("Someday") is ridiculously beautiful as a group number (Esmeralda, Phoebus and Chorus).
> 
> Here is _Einmal_ (and a playlist, containing the rest of the German cast recording; From 2:49 to 3:30 is just about orgasmic - especially when the music drops out - those voices are *amazing*.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFn_UUA36dk



That is proFESSIONAL, gurl.


----------



## NurseAllen

Hey y'all.  I'm Allen...obviously. I'm from Savannah, GA but now I live thirty minutes away in a different county. I'm not sure what all I'm supposed to put in an introduction...My favorite parks are the Magic Kingdom and Hollywood, I'm 25, I have a tortoise shell Persian and a yellow lab, I have two little brothers, ...my favorite Disney movie is the Little Mermaid, but I love ALL of them. I think the Little Mermaid was my favorite because it was the first *BIG* Disney film that came out when I was really little. Here's my facebook page  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=659297518


----------



## BrdwayBoy

artnerds said:


> That is proFESSIONAL, gurl.



I told ya!


----------



## ConcKahuna

The hubby and I at my work Christmas party last night... (I'm on the left, and I'm not short, he's just 6'5" LOL)


----------



## NurseAllen

You two look so darling all hussied up! What a great couple! <3 And you two look like you were having fun at the party!


----------



## WDWFreak200

Hi, I thought I would go ahead and re-introduce myself on here since I have basically disappeared from the boards from a while, hehe. I'm Kevin, I'm 23 and live in the Orlando area with my boyfriend of 3 years. We are diehard Disney fans, and I am actually a returning CM to the Walt Disney World Resort. My favorite park is Magic Kingdom and fave characters are Stitch (don't hate!) and Maleficent (my favorite diva second to Cher, of course.)

Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work over at Imagination/EO, so don't feel afraid to introduce yourself!


----------



## Will20

Havent posted in a while...but heres a recent one of me from my most recent trip to the World!


----------



## NurseAllen

Awesome picture!


----------



## NurseAllen

WDWFreak200 said:


> Hi, I thought I would go ahead and re-introduce myself on here since I have basically disappeared from the boards from a while, hehe. I'm Kevin, I'm 23 and live in the Orlando area with my boyfriend of 3 years. We are diehard Disney fans, and I am actually a returning CM to the Walt Disney World Resort. My favorite park is Magic Kingdom and fave characters are Stitch (don't hate!) and Maleficent (my favorite diva second to Cher, of course.)
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work over at Imagination/EO, so don't feel afraid to introduce yourself!



I'll look for you in November! Also, Stitch is an awesome character, if anyone hates on you for liking him, send them to me >=}! Although, I have to say that I think Ursula could out-diva Maleficent...


----------



## WDWFreak200

NurseAllen said:


> I'll look for you in November! Also, Stitch is an awesome character, if anyone hates on you for liking him, send them to me >=}! Although, I have to say that I think Ursula could out-diva Maleficent...



Buahaha! Finally I meet someone else who likes Stitch. I've been watching those Lilo & Stitch previews on YouTube where they include him in scenes from Lion King, BATB, etc. Cracked me up for a good while, lol. Hmm, Ursula out-divaing Maleficent? I could see it, but I do think my diva dragon would win.


----------



## wcpamotm

Wouldn't that be a great idea for a reality-competition series?  Gather up all the Disney villianesses to see once and for all who the top diva is!  I think Mickey's leaving money on the table with this one.


----------



## NurseAllen

Stitch is adorable!!! Also, that would be a good reality series...who's going to write Disney and pitch it?


----------



## WDWFreak200

NurseAllen said:


> Stitch is adorable!!! Also, that would be a good reality series...who's going to write Disney and pitch it?



I will write part of it, haha!


----------



## SanFranciscan

WDWFreak200 said:


> Buahaha! Finally I meet someone else who likes Stitch. I've been watching those Lilo & Stitch previews on YouTube where they include him in scenes from Lion King, BATB, etc. Cracked me up for a good while, lol. Hmm, Ursula out-divaing Maleficent? I could see it, but I do think my diva dragon would win.



The woman working at the Stitch Christmas display at WDW last month said that she did not like Stitch and does not like it that people like him.  So DP then told me that Stitch in Downtown Disney spits on people walking below and claimed to have given Stitch the finger the day that Stitch spat on him.


----------



## DrGaellon

SanFranciscan said:


> So DP then told me that Stitch in Downtown Disney spits on people walking below and claimed to have given Stitch the finger the day that Stitch spat on him.



That is correct. There is a Stitch perched above one of the entrances to World of Disney at DD; he squirts water onto the pavement below every few minutes. In the heat of summer, you will often see children jostling one another to stand in the way and get splashed.


----------



## Nick_A

Hi, everyone! 

I think this is the right place to do this, but forgive me if it's not.  I'm new here, though apparently I've had an account since 2009 (who knew?!?!)!

My name is Nick, I live in New York, and love Disney.  I go down about 6-7 times a year. I almost always travel solo, including this next trip.  I am a DVC owner, and my next trip is next month, starting on February 17.  Woohoo!!!  

What else are we supposed to say?  I'm 28 y/o, single, love the theater (I typically attend a show a week), and am searching for my "prince."  I'm also an avid runner, and look forward to running the half in February.  I don't know...what else are we supposed to say?  I have an irrational love of all things Lady Gaga and anything made with peanut butter.  

Here's my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/nickmahlers

And here I am!


----------



## DouglasE

Dang, Nick!  That is a whole lot of peanut butter ice cream!  Is there any chocolate in there?  I love peanut butter and chocolate.  I must confess I have a sweet tooth.  It's the bane of my existence.  I organized a cookie swap in December. I thought it would be only 8 or 9 of us.  It ended up being about 30.  It was crazy.  I can't believe that I'm almost finished eating all of the cookies that I brought home now. Ugh!  

A friend just went to see Porgy and Bess and raved.  But really how can you go wrong with Audra and Norm?

What is your home resort for DVC?


----------



## christopher77

Nick_A said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I think this is the right place to do this, but forgive me if it's not.  I'm new here, though apparently I've had an account since 2009 (who knew?!?!)!
> 
> My name is Nick, I live in New York, and love Disney.  I go down about 6-7 times a year. I almost always travel solo, including this next trip.  I am a DVC owner, and my next trip is next month, starting on February 17.  Woohoo!!!
> 
> What else are we supposed to say?  I'm 28 y/o, single, love the theater (I typically attend a show a week), and am searching for my "prince."  I'm also an avid runner, and look forward to running the half in February.  I don't know...what else are we supposed to say?  I have an irrational love of all things Lady Gaga and anything made with peanut butter.
> 
> Here's my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/nickmahlers
> 
> And here I am!



Yay another runner! Welcome!


----------



## DrGaellon

Welcome! My boyfriend and I live on the city limits in Yonkers. I'm a doctor in central Westchester, and David is a bartender for a catering firm in Manhattan.


----------



## Nick_A

DouglasE said:


> Dang, Nick!  That is a whole lot of peanut butter ice cream!  Is there any chocolate in there?  I love peanut butter and chocolate.  I must confess I have a sweet tooth.  It's the bane of my existence.  I organized a cookie swap in December. I thought it would be only 8 or 9 of us.  It ended up being about 30.  It was crazy.  I can't believe that I'm almost finished eating all of the cookies that I brought home now. Ugh!
> 
> A friend just went to see Porgy and Bess and raved.  But really how can you go wrong with Audra and Norm?
> 
> What is your home resort for DVC?



Ha!  It's actually not peanut butter ice cream....it's pumpkin spice frozen yogurt with graham cracker crumbs from Red Mango, which is one of my favorite places in the world.  


I'm going to see Porgy and Bess on February 1 and I'm quite excited, especially after Brantley's race for Audra.  Norm has always been a favorite performer of mine (his rendition of Being Alive is my favorite) and seeing him and Audra together onstage (finally!) has me quite excited. 

My home resort for DVC is SSR, but I've never actually stayed there! I bought in there strictly because of the low cost per point and the low maintenance fees.  As a real estate transaction, it made the most sense.  I've never had trouble "trading up" at my 7 month mark so far!

To the rest of you, thanks for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Welcome Nick! Peanut Butter is splendid and wonderful.

And I echo Chris' early statement. Woo Hoo! Another runner.


----------



## disneyygirrl

Hi everyone!

My name is Meghan, my username is just what I am -- a total disney girl! I live in suburban Pennsylvania, about thirty minutes north of Philadelphia, where I grew up. I recently got engaged to my girlfriend of three years at Cinderella's Royal Table!  My favorite park is definitely Magic Kingdom, though I do enjoy Hollywood Studios quite a bit, too!  My favorite disney movie... eek! I love the entire Toy Story series, but Lady and the Tramp and The Little Mermaid are my all time favorites! My favorite princess is definitely Ariel and my favorite character is Minnie! 

Nice to "meet" all of you! 

i'm the blonde -- my fiancee is the brunette.


----------



## Andynnj

My name is Shane and I live in the metro NYC area. Absolutely love WDW and can't wait to go back this year!  Currently agonizing (like I do every year) which property to stay at.
I'll post a pic if someone tells me how to do that on here.  I can't figure it out.


----------



## DrGaellon

Andynnj said:


> My name is Shane and I live in the metro NYC area. Absolutely love WDW and can't wait to go back this year!  Currently agonizing (like I do every year) which property to stay at.
> I'll post a pic if someone tells me how to do that on here.  I can't figure it out.



First, you have to have ten posts; you only have eight. 

Once you have ten, you upload your pic to a picture service like Fotki or Flickr or Imageshack. Then you get the URL for the pic from the service, and type: [ IMG ] http://your.url.here [ /IMG ] (but strip out all the spaces).

My BF and I also live in the NYC area (near the end of the #2), but we are thinking about doing Food and Wine Festival in the fall, and skipping Gay Days this year.


----------



## MAF

Haven't posted a picture in a LONG while so what the heck?


----------



## chwgmjay

MAF said:


> Haven't posted a picture in a LONG while so what the heck?



Oh my... uhm... thanks for sharing. LOL


----------



## insoin

MAF said:


> Haven't posted a picture in a LONG while so what the heck?



OH Wow.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Hallo Freunde,

my name is Lars, 31 years old and I live in Berlin, Germany. 
Its always hard for me to introduce myself in a forum because I never know what to write so I write a short text.

I choosed Epcotmaniac as my username because Epcot Center is my favourite park and I love Spaceship Earth.
During the 90´s my parents and I spent almost every vacation in Orlando and Tampa.

My first solo trip to WDW was in 2006 for Gay Days and I had a really great time.  My last trip to WDW was two years ago when I spent two weeks at the Pop Century resort.

I hope to return to WDW for the gaydays in 2013 or for a marathon weekend.

My favourite Disneymovie is Lion King and my favourite shows on TV which are also known in the USA are Glee, King of Queens, Lost, Queer as Folk and Kid vs. Kat.

In my free time I work as a volunteer in the gay scene in the field of HIV prevention.
I will post a pic of me when I´m able to.

Sorry in advance for grammar and spelling mistakes but I must get used to write in english again.


----------



## DouglasE

Welcome Epcotmaniac!

You will find that there are lots of Epcot fans here at the DIS, myself included.  Ok, now I've just made myself hungry just thinking about what meals I could be having if I was touring the World Showcase.  

Berlin is near the top of places I'd like to visit.  You never know when I might be coming over for a visit.  I have a good friend who lives in Oberammergau.  While that is quite a bit south of you, if I am going to visit him I would be doing a fair amount of exploring around Germany.  I think it is so incredible that we live in this digital age where people from around the world can connect so easily and discuss common interests.

Cheers!


----------



## rah62

deleted


----------



## MovedbytheMouse

So I've been nosing around here for a few days and it's totally taking me back to my high school days when I was the unofficial leader of the Tori Amos boards on Prodigy! (Ten points if you even know what Prodigy is, kids.) I thought it would be fun to try to jump back into the game on here!

My name is Anthony and I live in NYC with my adorable husband Tom. We are both unabashed Disney geeks. (I even proposed to him in the stretching room of the Haunted Mansion!) I am a bit of a hoarder, with what some might call too large collections of Disney stuff...CDs, movies, vinyl, pins, books, etc. You name it. Except vinylmation. I just don't get those little buggers. We try to get to our home parks (mine is WDW, his is DLR) at least once per year. I am about 99% sure that by the end of the year I will have escaped the Big Apple and defected to either Orlando or Southern California. I'm afraid that if I let myself hit the ten year mark in the city my soul will turn into concrete. ---shudder--- 

Our next trip to Orlando is just weeks away and we will also be visiting Universal in addition to Magic Kingdom and Epcot. It'll be my first time back at Universal since I went with my drama club back in high school and they still had the King Kong ride. I would get all excited because I thought that that was what New York was really like. Minus the giant ape. Tom and I finally broke down and watched all of the Harry Potter movies for the first time over the course of two weeks last month, so we are super stoked to go to the Wizarding World. Plus I have a big ole crush on Daniel Radcliffe. I'm allowed to. He's legal now. Don't judge.

I am obsessed with Mary Blair, the Orange Bird, Hayley Mills, the Haunted Mansion, park history, Stitch, Dole Whips and mint juleps, Rolly Crump, and Kathryn Beaumont, just to name a few. I fully intend that my next tattoo will be the five-legged goat. I have been blogging my Disney thoughts for a while now. I spend a lot of time giving queer readings to Disney stuff, relaying stories (including the engagement) from my life, and ranting about anything and everything Disney adjacent that tickles my fancy.

Part of why I started blogging was to reach out to others in the LGBT community with a love for the Mouse. I have met some really fascinating folks who shared my passion and I am hoping to meet even more through the DIS boards. I hope I haven't broken any rules yet. I can see that one must be mindful of what one says and does up in here. That's OK. I can keep it family friendly. When we meet up and have a drink or two, I'll let it fly! I look forward to getting to know some of you!


----------



## DrGaellon

MovedbytheMouse said:


> (Ten points if you even know what Prodigy is, kids.)



Good Lord, you make me feel old. (I was a group leader on the LGBT section of CompuServe in college...)



> Plus I have a big ole crush on Daniel Radcliffe. I'm allowed to. He's legal now. Don't judge.



Did you catch him in _Equus_ or _How to Succeed_? (I saw both.) That kid is so damned talented.



> Part of why I started blogging was to reach out to others in the LGBT community with a love for the Mouse. I have met some really fascinating folks who shared my passion and I am hoping to meet even more through the DIS boards. I hope I haven't broken any rules yet. I can see that one must be mindful of what one says and does up in here. That's OK. I can keep it family friendly. When we meet up and have a drink or two, I'll let it fly! I look forward to getting to know some of you!



I'm a Mousophile, but my partner is not so much. (He doesn't mind going once a year or so, but isn't a HUGE fan like I am.) Our next trip to Orlando will be in October for Epcot Food & Wine. (We're going to San Diego in March and to Virginia Beach/Williamsburg in September for a wedding.) 

We are also New Yorkers (last stop northbound on the #2!) and always happy to make new friends and meet up for drinks or dinner. We're both foodies and eat out in Manhattan often. I'm a physician at a medical school in the suburbs north of the city, and David is a bartender at a catering hall on Park Avenue. Shoot me a Private Message, and maybe we can meet up soon.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Dr. G, I want to go to Broadway shows and have drinks and dinner!


----------



## DrGaellon

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Dr. G, I want to go to Broadway shows and have drinks and dinner!



Come visit! We have a very nice sleeper sofa...  NYC Pride is June 24...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DrGaellon said:


> Come visit! We have a very nice sleeper sofa...  NYC Pride is June 24...



A good family friend has promised to take DS to New York when he is a senior, but I don't think I am invited.  I would love to fly out and see you guys, but all of my vacation time for this year is allocated.  I will keep the offer in mind, though!


----------



## MovedbytheMouse

Thank you for the lovely welcome, Dr. G! I am certainly lucky to have a man who's as big a fan as I am (cough*enabler*cough). We're big, dorky kids anyway, so it feels like being in the parks makes it socially acceptable for the time that we're there. It seems like the boards are smidge slow, but I'm sure there are some good times to be had around and about!

I actually did see Daniel in H2S. I was kind of amazed by him. And this was before I'd seen any of the Harry Potter films. I missed him (and his wand) in Equus, though. I think he's got quite a career ahead of him. Plus anyone who plays a year in a show on the Broadway without calling out gets a gold star in my book. Have you seen his interview with Susan Blackwell where he sorts her laundry? If not, get thee there now! It's brilliant!

We live in Astoria and for the most part are big ole stinkin' couch potatoes. Tom's actually been a good influence on me since he doesn't drink. My alcohol intake has slowed to a trickle, but the upside is it only takes two drinks to get tipsy! I've met up with a few other local Disney bloggers (at Earl of Sandwich, natch!) and it's been a blast to talk about Princess Tiana and the 64-65 New York World's Fair and other Disney miscellanea. I think NYC Mouse Meet-ups are in order! Especially since I probably won't be here terribly much longer!


----------



## Chuckers

MovedbytheMouse said:


> Our next trip to Orlando is just weeks away and we will also be visiting Universal in addition to Magic Kingdom and Epcot. It'll be my first time back at Universal since I went with my drama club back in high school and they still had the King Kong ride. I would get all excited because I thought that that was what New York was really like. Minus the giant ape. Tom and I finally broke down and watched all of the Harry Potter movies for the first time over the course of two weeks last month, so we are super stoked to go to the Wizarding World. Plus I have a big ole crush on Daniel Radcliffe. I'm allowed to. He's legal now. Don't judge.



Welcome to the boards! I am hitting WDW in 13 days!!! I went to Universal last year and if you like thrill rides, you will LOVE The Wizarding World. The ride in Hogwarts is truly amazing. I don't think there's anything else in the world like it. The Spiderman ride was the best and it's still great, but this ride surpasses it by miles.


----------



## MovedbytheMouse

Chuckers said:


> Welcome to the boards! I am hitting WDW in 13 days!!! I went to Universal last year and if you like thrill rides, you will LOVE The Wizarding World. The ride in Hogwarts is truly amazing. I don't think there's anything else in the world like it. The Spiderman ride was the best and it's still great, but this ride surpasses it by miles.



Well, nuts! We will be like two ships passing in the night...er...or something like that. Bottom line is we'll just miss each other! I have the sinking feeling that the Spiderman ride is still going to be closed for rehab. It's supposed to open back up in March, but they haven't announced a date. Considering we're going to be daring souls trying to conquer the highlights of both UO and IOA in one day, one less e-ticket is probably more of a blessing than a curse! Luckily the hubby and I are very good parkgoers with similar tastes (though I'll never convince him to ride Mission: Space again...not even the non-spinning version) and are visiting during the off-season. Thanks for riding on the welcome wagon!


----------



## Chuckers

MovedbytheMouse said:


> Well, nuts! We will be like two ships passing in the night...er...or something like that. Bottom line is we'll just miss each other! I have the sinking feeling that the Spiderman ride is still going to be closed for rehab. It's supposed to open back up in March, but they haven't announced a date. Considering we're going to be daring souls trying to conquer the highlights of both UO and IOA in one day, one less e-ticket is probably more of a blessing than a curse! Luckily the hubby and I are very good parkgoers with similar tastes (though I'll never convince him to ride Mission: Space again...not even the non-spinning version) and are visiting during the off-season. Thanks for riding on the welcome wagon!



If it's not a crowded day, you can do both UO and IOA in one day.. Start in IOA and go directly to Harry Potter Land at rope drop.

I did the major rides in IO by noon and was in UO right after that. However, I made the mistake of riding the roller coaster in UO and when I got off, I thought I was going to die. I was sick to my stomach with a major migraine. I think it was because, being a big bear, I was packed in and couldn't breathe properly, but it killed the day for me and left shortly after that. I have been packed it to coasters before and have never gotten sick. So, it might be the coaster.


----------



## SanFranciscan

rah62 said:


> I feel like an impostor... or an intruder... or an imbecile... not sure which, but I'm here!
> 
> I'm single (hint hint), live in Palm Springs CA, and at my advanced age of 49, *still *have not been to a Disney park.  Yes, you read that right.  I've threatened to do it multiple times but my l-o-w child tolerance and my lack of finding anybody to go with me has caused me to back away every time.  It's on the Bucket List... or maybe the Hyacinth Bucket List, not sure.  I figure if I sign up here, the peer pressure will be too much for me to bear and I'll have to go just to get everyone off my back!
> 
> So have at it.  Make fun of me mercilessly.  Everyone else does!




I am not making fun of your Rah, you poor deprived soul.  There are a number of adult fans of Disney theme parks.  In fact, I recently started on a web site that is aimed specifically at adults called Disney For Grown-ups.


----------



## DrGaellon

SanFranciscan said:


> I am not making fun of your Rah, you poor deprived soul.  There are a number of adult fans of Disney theme parks.  In fact, I recently started on a web site that is aimed specifically at adults called Disney For Grown-ups.



LINKLINKLINK! Gimme!


----------



## DrGaellon

MovedbytheMouse said:


> We live in Astoria and for the most part are big ole stinkin' couch potatoes.



My best friend and his boyfriend are also in Astoria; we were there for New Year's. 



> I think NYC Mouse Meet-ups are in order! Especially since I probably won't be here terribly much longer!



My sister is also planning to move down there no later than summer...


----------



## DrGaellon

MovedbytheMouse said:


> we're going to be daring souls trying to conquer the highlights of both UO and IOA in one day, one less e-ticket is probably more of a blessing than a curse!



We did both parks in one day in June, the week following GayDays - so not exactly SLOW. (Though it was a Thursday, the first week of June, so not as busy as it COULD have been.) I don't think there's anything we wanted to see at Universal we skipped. I'm not a roller coaster rider - _The Mummy_ is about as wild as I'll tolerate (though David did get me on both _Rockin' Roller Coaster_ and _Tower of Terror_, which I'd never been brave enough to do before), so we skipped the monster coaster at UO (I forget the name).


----------



## Chuckers

SanFranciscan said:


> I am not making fun of your Rah, you poor deprived soul.  There are a number of adult fans of Disney theme parks.  In fact, I recently started on a web site that is aimed specifically at adults called Disney For Grown-ups.



Put Disney For Grown-ups in my address bar and viola! I joined...great site!!


----------



## jeanigor

MovedbytheMouse said:


> Considering we're going to be daring souls trying to conquer the highlights of both UO and IOA in one day, one less e-ticket is probably more of a blessing than a curse!



When I lived there, we would hit both parks in one day. There were a few less attractions then there are now, but it was still feasible.

I went back with some friends a couple years back and we did UO & IoA for four days. They took a lot of cigarette breaks. I don't know how else we didn't die of shear boredom.


----------



## MovedbytheMouse

Phew! I feel much better about our two park/one day approach to Universal. It was looking from some of the other areas on this board like we were on a fool's mission. There are all of these folks saying that we needed at least a day per park. Thanks to my new squirrelfriends here for letting us know that it's doable! 

The trip is so close that I'm getting a severe case of pre-Disney anxiety disorder (P-DAD?). My iPod is shuffling my all Disney mix, I'm listening to all of my park audio internet radio stations all day at work and spending even more time than usual on Disney-related websites. (Really, though I'll take any excuse to mentally escape from my job.) I feel like I'm crawling out of my skin!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We went to US/IOA in 2010 when they were previewing Harry Potter.  We did stay at Hard Rock so we had front of the line passes, but we were finished at IOA by 4 PM and finished at US by 3 PM the next day.


----------



## SanFranciscan

DrGaellon said:


> LINKLINKLINK! Gimme!



wdwforgrownups.com.  I haven't participated much over there because I am more of an in-person kind of person.  I have as many posts as I do here because I joined nearly five years ago.  I am sure that you will enjoy the company of others there who are Big Kids who also want to do adult stuff while on their vacations though.


----------



## Wallylicious

Hi everyone. I'm new here, but not to Disney. Taking the wife to WDW on Gay Day this year. Hoping to meet some of you, if you don't mind meeting newcomers right off! 

Have been married for 10 years. Well, married in our sense of the word. 

Not quite understanding how to post photos so will have to work on that.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## jamieandben

Wallylicious said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, but not to Disney. Taking the wife to WDW on Gay Day this year. Hoping to meet some of you, if you don't mind meeting newcomers right off!
> 
> Have been married for 10 years. Well, married in our sense of the word.
> 
> Not quite understanding how to post photos so will have to work on that.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## DrGaellon

Welcome aboard. You need 10 posts before you can upload pics. Then you have to have your pics online somewhere (Flickr, Fotki, Photobucket, something like that), and you post the URL in an IMG tag, which looks like this: [ IMG ] URL [ /IMG ] - just remove the spaces.


----------



## MAF

LMAO...


----------



## #1MMFan

Also fairly new here, just turned 34, am a doctor (thumbs up to DrGaellon) and have just returned from the Mouse. Heading back there soon. Yet to feel comfortable with myself unfortunately - if anyone has any good suggestions of books to read etc to help then I'd be delighted.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

#MMFan, welcome to you too! Don't have any suggestions, just wish you all the best in getting comfortable with your wonderful self.


----------



## rosiep

Wallylicious said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, but not to Disney. Taking the wife to WDW on Gay Day this year. Hoping to meet some of you, if you don't mind meeting newcomers right off!
> 
> Have been married for 10 years. Well, married in our sense of the word.
> 
> Not quite understanding how to post photos so will have to work on that.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!



A big warm welcome to you! I've met the most amazing people on this board; people I am proud to call friends. Hope you find that here as well...


----------



## OrlandoMike

#1MMFan said:


> Yet to feel comfortable with myself unfortunately - if anyone has any good suggestions of books to read etc to help then I'd be delighted.



Why dont you try Tales of the City, start with the first one. 

Great stories, very short chapters, and a fun read!


----------



## rosiep

#1MMFan said:


> Also fairly new here, just turned 34, am a doctor (thumbs up to DrGaellon) and have just returned from the Mouse. Heading back there soon. Yet to feel comfortable with myself unfortunately - if anyone has any good suggestions of books to read etc to help then I'd be delighted.



Oops...I've been remiss! 

WELCOME!


----------



## #1MMFan

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## MrPurrrfect

New here - Just getting set up.
But seems like a fun place.
Hello All!


----------



## rosiep

MrPurrrfect said:


> New here - Just getting set up.
> But seems like a fun place.
> Hello All!



You look familiar... I love a cat with an evil grin.


----------



## MAF

Me too!  They "B" so sexy!


----------



## MrPurrrfect

rosiep said:


> You look familiar... I love a cat with an evil grin.





MAF said:


> Me too!  They "B" so sexy!



Color me Confused ... And *Pink*


----------



## soulmates

Strangely familiar....


----------



## MrPurrrfect

???
What ta ? 
Does anyone just say "Hi" here?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hi!


----------



## Wallylicious

Hi!


----------



## rosiep

MrPurrrfect said:


> ???
> What ta ?
> Does anyone just say "Hi" here?



I prefer Helloooooooooo


----------



## soulmates

We live in the south, so we say, "Hey!"


----------



## MrPurrrfect

Salutations - new Furrr-iends!


----------



## Wallylicious

Ave.


----------



## Wallyeverlasting

MrPurrrfect said:


> Color me Confused ... And *Pink*



Hey, Sweet Pea!


----------



## rosiep

Wallyeverlasting said:


> Hey, Sweet Pea!



Why bring Popeye into this??


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

MrPurrrfect said:


> Color me Confused ... And *Pink*



Hello Kitty.


----------



## IamWallytoo

Heard you guys were friendly over here. Popping in to say Hello....


----------



## DrGaellon

I'm so _confused_...


----------



## MrPurrrfect

DrGaellon said:


> I'm so _confused_...



I think they call it "questioning"


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Hey all.. its been a while.. a real real long while since I have been around, new job where I don't get a chance to play on the interwebs quite as often as I like.
But since I finally have a trip planned for October, I should be around a lot more often. Well hope all is well with everyone and I look forward to chatting with you all soon


----------



## DrGaellon

RemixBoyNJ said:


> But since I finally have a trip planned for October



When in October? DBF and I will be there Oct 13-20.


----------



## MrPurrrfect

We have a lot of Wallys in one place 
What are the odds?


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Looks like we are just gonna miss each other, we come in on the 20th and leave on the 27th...its gonna be me, the husband, and my parents


----------



## MAF

Hurry MickeySaver, come report all of the Wally's!  Oh wait, her disgusting self was thrown out like the trash she is...


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK guys, lets not beat a dead horse!

The site is starting to be fun again, with a ton of new members!  Lot's of WallE fans!


----------



## WallyPop

Hello all... I just stumbled across this site.  Looks like fun.

A little about me...

I love Disney and if you couldn't tell from my screen name, 

I love to suck on Wally Pops!


----------



## IamWallytoo

OrlandoMike said:


> OK guys, lets not beat a dead horse!
> 
> The site is starting to be fun again, with a ton of new members!  Lot's of WallE fans!



I may be a bit older than most but my name actually comes from one of my favorite movies: The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. Danny Kaye was deeeeeeeeeelicious!


----------



## DrGaellon

IamWallytoo said:


> I may be a bit older than most but my name actually comes from one of my favorite movies: The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. Danny Kaye was deeeeeeeeeelicious!



I love his _Symphony for Unstrung Tongue_!!!


----------



## MrPurrrfect

OrlandoMike said:


> OK guys, lets not beat a dead horse!



... but when you beat the live ones they get kinda mad


----------



## rosiep

MrPurrrfect said:


> ... but when you beat the live ones they get kinda mad



They don't like it when you let your monkeys ride them either.... 

( I guess I should warn you about my monkey obsession....you were bound to find out sooner or later. Theres a goat too who may or may not have been eaten....but that's a story for another time. )


----------



## Wallylicious

Monkeys and goats are lovely.  As are turtles, and eagles and hawks! 

Dead horses are kinda' stinky. Live ones are fun to ride.


----------



## dreweyj

It's been a while since I've been on the boards.  Anyway, I'm back on because I'm going to Gay Days May 30 thru June 4th.  It's good to be back


----------



## DouglasE

Welcome back Dreweyj!  You must be getting excited about your plans for Gay Days.


----------



## SanFranciscan

jeanigor said:


> When I lived there, we would hit both parks in one day. There were a few less attractions then there are now, but it was still feasible.
> 
> I went back with some friends a couple years back and we did UO & IoA for four days. They took a lot of cigarette breaks. I don't know how else we didn't die of shear boredom.



I still work at Universal Studios because I have had so little time for looking for another job since I have been getting full-time there, and I hear all of the time from "guests" (Since when does a guest pay?) that they have been at Universal all week.  I wonder what it is that they have been doing since I can't imagine that doing everything would take more than a couple of days during all but the most crowded time of year.


----------



## SanFranciscan

#1MMFan said:


> Also fairly new here, just turned 34, am a doctor (thumbs up to DrGaellon) and have just returned from the Mouse. Heading back there soon. Yet to feel comfortable with myself unfortunately - if anyone has any good suggestions of books to read etc to help then I'd be delighted.



You both have my sympathies.  Considering how stingy insurance companies are getting with doctors and how ever greater numbers of workers have no health benefits, I am wondering how doctors make ends meet these days!!!!


----------



## Jay2009

Hi everyone, haven't been around much, but am back now.


----------



## TheMimi

Hi all -- just found this board after reading some meanie article about Gay Days. 

Color me surprised though -- my partner and I "accidentally" booked our family Disney trip for Gay Days! We were just planning it for when the kids got out of school and lo and behold we'll be in the right place at the right time.

So, I'm Aimee -- my partner and I have been together for 14 years and have two kids (4 and 7 yrs old).

Nice to meet everyone and I'm open to any tips/suggestions (this will only be my 2nd Disney trip).

Aimee


----------



## Jay2009

Hey Aimee, nice to have you around.   Where are you all staying?


----------



## 714guy4u

I'm Marlon I'm 25 but I always tell people I'm 21
I live in sunny Anaheim Ca (just blocks from Disneyland)
Screen name 714 is Anaheim Area code and the guy for you 
I grew up in Los Angeles,Ca And I use to work for fashion In New York City
Super Single ready to settle 
Fave Disney park.. Epcot 
Fave Disney Movie Princess and the Frog.... you will see why!
Fave Princess Tiana The sounds were amazing and her dress is the prettiest
I have a huge Mickey Hat and Trading Pin collection 
I love Disney I feel like I can escape from life and be a child again 

Me @ Magic Kingdom 







My Halloween costumes I wore both to Mickeys not so scary party....
Lets just say my mouth hurt from all the pictures I had to smile in 

















Action Shot at Hollywood Studios  






Handy Manny & June












My Gaydays shirt last year


----------



## 714guy4u

Have you ate at ohana that's my fave restaurant 



DVC Doc said:


> Hi I thought it was about time I introduced myself!  I'm Greg and I am a general surgeon-in-training in Dayton, OH.  I'm a veteran of about 30 trips to WDW and inherited DVC from my parents.  Here's a pic of me and my partner Billi (I'm between Russell and Dug):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing our FIRST trip to Gay Days this year!  Will be staying at AKL Kidani Villas June 1-6 with some friends from Central Florida (one of whom is a WDW cast member in a live show).  We plan to go to all the parks on the planned days as well as Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon.  Dinner plans include Boma on June 2, 50's Prime Time Cafe on June 3, and lunch at Liberty Tree before the parade on June 4!  Hope to see some of you around, maybe while "drinking around the world" at Epcot on June 5! :


----------



## #1MMFan

714guy4u, another medic (ok surgeon) on the scene! Wahey! And with my favourite recent character Doug who I've yet to meet.


----------



## IMGAYRU

Newbie just signed on 4.26.12.
Not sure what info to provide.  Love this forum.  Third trip to Gay Days.  This time solo.  First time about 20 years ago when it first got started.
Name:  Michael
Screen name:  Obvious
Live in: Fort Lauderdale and LUV it LUV it LUV it.
Always lived in south FL moved about 5 times but same area.
LOVE Haulover Beach
Profession:  Work for Govt can't say more than that
Staying off grounds for Disney Gay Days 2012 6/2 to 6/5.  Could not get in to DoubleTree Host hotel (Male wing sold out) so staying close by.
Would like to avoid Disney parks this trip and just attend Gay Days activities.
This is my first time on a forum so please be nice to me.


----------



## SanFranciscan

714guy4u, maybe you can tell me, since you live in Anaheim, whether the strawberry farm is indeed gone from across the street from Disneyland.  I was at Disneyland in 2006 and stayed at the Carousel Inn and walked up Harbor Blvd. and was surprised to see a large plot of strawberries growing right across the street from Disneyland.  While working at the Disney Museum in San Francisco, a guest told me that that strawberry farmer had held out on Disney for years but had recently died so that Disneyland was able to acquire the property.  Do you, or does anyone else living in the Anaheim area, know whether what I heard was true?


----------



## RealBlast3

I'm Sal, 32, and single.

My username is just something I invented because I love to have a real blast and I just added a number after it!

I'm from Long Island, NY

My fave Disney park is Epcot because I love learning about all the countries and their cultures plus FOOD! FOOD! FOOD!

My fave Disney movie is Sleeping Beauty because it is such a breathtaking work of art and it's music is stunning.

My fave Disney Character, well, I love them all but as it's my fave Disney movie, I do get really excited meeting Princess Aurora

I'll be taking a solo trip to Disney World from June 6-15

Here's a couple of pics of me:


----------



## 714guy4u

SanFranciscan said:


> 714guy4u, maybe you can tell me, since you live in Anaheim, whether the strawberry farm is indeed gone from across the street from Disneyland.  I was at Disneyland in 2006 and stayed at the Carousel Inn and walked up Harbor Blvd. and was surprised to see a large plot of strawberries growing right across the street from Disneyland.  While working at the Disney Museum in San Francisco, a guest told me that that strawberry farmer had held out on Disney for years but had recently died so that Disneyland was able to acquire the property.  Do you, or does anyone else living in the Anaheim area, know whether what I heard was true?



Yes it's true The family sold most of the land for like 96 million dollars now it's a $15 parking lot


----------



## MrPurrrfect

Hello New people.


----------



## Fabled

Hello -
I'm new to posting here on the boards but have certainly been reading them for quite a while to gain all kinds of wonderful Disney knowledge!  I was excited to see this thread - so here I am! 

My name is Jaime and I live with my two children in Massachusetts.  My user name is just one that I've been using for some time.  My favorite disney park is probably HS and MK...but I'm pretty happy in any/all of them.  I don't even know if I could come up with one favorite disney character or movie!  Nightmare Before Christmas was one of my favs for a long time as I am a huge Tim Burton fan.  Also love Stitch and Tigger!  

My kids, best friend and I will all be heading down to Disney this coming December for our second trip!  We went this past Christmas and had the most wonderful time.... just had to do it again.  This time our travel party will include my parents and siblings as well (nine total) and we will be staying in the Kidani Village two bedroom villa. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone here and happy to have such a great forum to post in.


----------



## BriGuy

Everyone has posted some great pictures here! Love it!


----------



## MagicMark

Hi everyone, I am new to these forums so I thought I'd post a couple of pictures as a helloooo! My name is Mark and I am indeed magical.  I am from 22 years old and live in the UK, England where its never sunny..  My favourite disney film is sleeping beauty and my favourite disney character is Maleficent.. I'm all for the evil villains!! My favourite disney park is obviously magic kingdom because its magical! 






Me on the right (obviously) with my friend Claire at my brothers queens jubilee BBQ 






Me and my friend Cat having a few Vodka predrinks before a night out, feeling a little tiddly  






errr I can't even explain this photograph but basically me in a monkey onesie that my friend bought for me :') IT IS SO COMFY... I wish I was wearing it now to be honest  hehe!


----------



## Quagmire7696

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the board as well and I'm looking forward to sharing some Disney knowledge/adventures with my new friends.

I'm a single, bisexual male from Knoxville, TN and always ready for action.

Fave Disney park - Islands of Adventure

Fave Disney character - Bugs Bunny

Fave Disney movie - The Brave Little Toaster

Go Vols!


----------



## TavieP

This is me: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tavie/4219207540/


----------



## DrGaellon

Quagmire7696 said:


> Fave Disney park - Islands of Adventure
> 
> Fave Disney character - Bugs Bunny



You do realize IoA is Universal, not Disney, and Bugs belongs to Warner Bros., right?


----------



## gerbl

chwgmjay said:


> There has been discussion about starting a new, merged, "Introduce yourself" and "What do you look like?" thread... So I thought I'd help out our favorite Mod by doing so...
> 
> So, here's the deal... please introduce yourself to the gang and post a pic. We promise to be nice and not laugh at you.
> 
> (It takes 10 posts to be able to post your picture, so if you don't have enough posts yet, remeber to come back once you do!)
> 
> Please include your name, an explaination of your username, where you live, where you have lived in the past, marital/dating status, favorite Disney park, favorite Disney movie, favorite Disney prince or princess, and favorite Disney character (and anything else you'd like to share).
> 
> Thanks!



Hello all, my name is Jordan, and I live in Cincinnati.

I used to live in Austin.  I'm currently single, and still somewhat in the closet.

My favorite park is Disney's Animal Kingdom

My favorite disney movie is the Adventures of Chip & Dale

My favorite prince is Aladin (gorg)

My favorite disney character is Dale, just love his personality.

I'm also an avid collector of animals, and currently own about 45 gerbils.  I just love them so much, and they help me relax and enjoy myself.


----------



## Quagmire7696

DrGaellon said:


> You do realize IoA is Universal, not Disney, and Bugs belongs to Warner Bros., right?



Bugs and Mickey Mouse made a cameo together in Who Framed Roger Rabbit, therefore it should count... IMO


----------



## glenpreece

I read recently that WB would only allow Bugs to be in WFRR if he got the same amount of screen time as Mickey Mouse. So they appear together throughout the movie. BTW Jessica Rabbit is a DIVA lol


----------



## gerbl

Quagmire7696 said:


> Bugs and Mickey Mouse made a cameo together in Who Framed Roger Rabbit, therefore it should count... IMO



I love the relationship with Bugs and Elmer Fudd, they seem to have a very love hate relationship.  That Elmer Fudd really gets me going as well


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

Hello. I'm Alex, I'm 25, and I'm from Northern Indiana. Besides being a total Disney geek, I'm a movie buff, vegetarian, news junkie, semi-activist studying political science. I'm single (not much activity up here in Northern Indiana) and I have a miniature schnauzer who is the world's most perfect dog. 

My favorite park is probably EPCOT and my favorite character is Ursula. 

I'm a former Disney Store cast member and I collect pins (of course) and villain or any macabre vinylmation. 

I try to make it to the parks as much as possible. I visited WDW last year with my family and DL/D23 Expo as well. 


I am going to be visiting WDW again in August (4-9) with a friend. 

Follow me on twitter to see my picture and keep up with my rantings and ravings: ghollywood.


----------



## glenpreece

poorunfortunatesouls said:


> Hello. I'm Alex, I'm 25, and I'm from Northern Indiana. Besides being a total Disney geek, I'm a movie buff, vegetarian, news junkie, semi-activist studying political science. I'm single (not much activity up here in Northern Indiana) and I have a miniature schnauzer who is the world's most perfect dog.
> 
> My favorite park is probably EPCOT and my favorite character is Ursula.
> 
> I'm a former Disney Store cast member and I collect pins (of course) and villain or any macabre vinylmation.
> 
> I try to make it to the parks as much as possible. I visited WDW last year with my family and DL/D23 Expo as well.
> 
> 
> I am going to be visiting WDW again in August (4-9) with a friend.
> 
> Follow me on twitter to see my picture and keep up with my rantings and ravings: ghollywood.


Welcome to the boards!!!!!!

What did you think of the Expo last year?? Did you go all three days??

I love going to Epcot for the Food and Wine Festival


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

glenpreece said:


> Welcome to the boards!!!!!!
> 
> What did you think of the Expo last year?? Did you go all three days??
> 
> I love going to Epcot for the Food and Wine Festival



The Expo was just OKAY...I''m still planning on going again next year though  
I think the general consensus was that the crowds were way larger than expected...next time, hopefully everyone (including Disney) will be prepared...I only went two days to the expo, and did 2 1/2 days at DL/DCA.  I'm lucky to have a relative who lives about 15 mins. from DLR who let me stay with him and use his car!


----------



## glenpreece

poorunfortunatesouls said:


> The Expo was just OKAY...I''m still planning on going again next year though
> I think the general consensus was that the crowds were way larger than expected...next time, hopefully everyone (including Disney) will be prepared...I only went two days to the expo, and did 2 1/2 days at DL/DCA.  I'm lucky to have a relative who lives about 15 mins. from DLR who let me stay with him and use his car!


I wish I had somebody that lived near by to stay with LOL. Yeah the crowds were ridiculous!!! Don't know I'll go back next year still undecided.


----------



## javajoenj

Hi, I'm Joe. The user name is because I love coffee. The NJ part doesn't apply anymore. I lived in NJ my whole life, but then moved down to Tampa, FL in May with my partner Ron. 

We've been together for 12 years. I've always loved Disney simply for the fact that you can let go and be a kid again and no one cares. I've slowly converted Ron over to the Disney side and now he loves it almost as much as I do.

My favorite park is the Magic Kingdom, but when I want a drink, my favorite park is EPCOT.

My favorite movie is "Beauty and the Beast."

Favorite princess is Belle.

Favorite Disney character is Goofy. (He's tall like me).

Glad to be in Tampa so close to Disney. Bought my annual pass on Day 1 and already go my money's worth!


----------



## disneyxperts

So we decided to signup with a new name since we don't live in Ohio anymore and it was too hard to explain to people why we were "OH 6" if we live in GA now.  So we went with a less geographical name this time since we seem to keep moving every few years for work.  We're now "Disneyxperts".  

We're Nicholas and Michael  -  Together for 18 years on 15 August 

We collect villains and like the classics in the parks like the Electrical Parade and Space Mountain and The Enchanted Tiki Room.


Favorite park is probably Magic Kingdom tied with EPCOT.
Favorite time to visit is in the Fall.  We like Food and Wine and Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
We are HUGE Disney Cruise Line fans.  Seems like we spend more time on the ships now than we do in the parks.
Favorite movies are Little Mermaid or Mulan.

We usually get down to the parks a few times year.  Next year looks like it will be Tokyo Disneyland and Med cruises on DCL - so may not be at WDW much in 2013.  

Always looking for more friends.   We plan on 'retiring' in Orlando in about 10 years while we're still young-ish (We'll be just over 50 then) and working at the parks or for DVC or DCL.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

Hi All,  My name is Christian.  My username refers to my self proclaimed love of all things Disney and my birth year. (I'm 35)

I currently live in the Boston area, but have plans to move to the Orlando area come 2014.  It's been a lifelong dream of mine to work for Disney and have never gone after it for one reason or another.  Well it's time I live my dream.  I'm originally from Oregon.

I am single

Favorite Disney Park is Magic Kingdom and then Animal Kingdom.  The Magic Kingdom brings me back to when I first visited Walt Disney World in 1981 as a 5 year old.  While the Animal Kingdom gives me a relaxing feeling.  I don't feel the need to rush there.

Favorite Disney Movie - Gosh this is hard as I love them all.  But Snow White is my all time favorite.  For 2 reasons.  1) It was the one that started them all and 2) The Evil Queen.   To me she is the best villain of them all.   So regal and beautiful while yet evil.  

Favorite Prince would have to be Prince Phillip.  He's so dreamy.  lol   Favorite Princess is Aurora/Briar Rose.  She's so pretty.

Favorite Disney Character is most definitely Goofy.  I feel I'm like him in a lot of ways.

So I'm new to the online group thing.  Although I'm glad I found it and decided to join.  My friends don't understand my "obsession"  and I need people who do.  lol


----------



## DisneyDork1969

My name is John. 

My username comes from the fact that I am a HUGE Disney Dork...and that I was born in 1969...LOL!!!

I live in Chicago, but I hope to move to Uncle Walt's in a couple years.

I'm 42 and will be celebrating my B-Day this November for a whole week. I'm single after my 15-year relationship recently ended. I think I'm done with relationships...for now.

Fave Disney Park is a toss up between Magic Kingdom and Epcot. With the new Fantasyland expansion happening, MK might take the lead!

Favorite Disney Movies are Pinocchio & Peter Pan...boys who never want to grow up...!!!

Favorite Disney prince is the Prince from B&B...

And my favorite Disney characters are Pinocchio & Peter Pan...

You can see my pic on the avatar or in my Flickr account listed below...


----------



## adpibri

I'm Brianna!  My user name is my sorority and a nickname-not too original lol!

I live in Texas in a small town about an hour east of Houston, I've lived here forever with the exception of a few years I lived in Lake Charles, LA for college.  I think Orlando will be my second home in 2013 as I'm planning on doing all the RunDisney Events starting with my very first full marathon in January! 

I'm very much single.

Favorite park is a toughie - I love them ALL. . .however you can't really beat the "classic-ness" of Magic Kingdom!  Hollywood Studios is up there as well because of Rockin Rollercoaster and Tower of Terror  I'd hate not to mention Epcot too!

Favorite Disney Movie is another toughie!  Little Mermaid, Cinderella, Mulan, Sleeping Beauty, Fantasia . . omg I love them all lol!

Favorite Disney Princess - Ariel

Favorite Disney Character is always going to be Mickey 

My pic is in my avatar


----------



## glenpreece

disneyxperts said:


> So we decided to signup with a new name since we don't live in Ohio anymore and it was too hard to explain to people why we were "OH 6" if we live in GA now.  So we went with a less geographical name this time since we seem to keep moving every few years for work.  We're now "Disneyxperts".
> 
> We're Nicholas and Michael  -  Together for 18 years on 15 August
> 
> We collect villains and like the classics in the parks like the Electrical Parade and Space Mountain and The Enchanted Tiki Room.
> 
> 
> Favorite park is probably Magic Kingdom tied with EPCOT.
> Favorite time to visit is in the Fall.  We like Food and Wine and Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> We are HUGE Disney Cruise Line fans.  Seems like we spend more time on the ships now than we do in the parks.
> Favorite movies are Little Mermaid or Mulan.
> 
> We usually get down to the parks a few times year.  Next year looks like it will be Tokyo Disneyland and Med cruises on DCL - so may not be at WDW much in 2013.
> 
> Always looking for more friends.   We plan on 'retiring' in Orlando in about 10 years while we're still young-ish (We'll be just over 50 then) and working at the parks or for DVC or DCL.


You guys are going to TKDL umm I HATE you lol j/k  Welcome and welcome to all our new friends!!!


----------



## sjv919

HI! My name is Sarah and I'm from Tampa

Most people consider me bi, since I have my BEAUTIFUL girlfriend, but never really had any interest in other women before her. So clearly, I'm not single 

Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom 
Favorite Disney Movie: Beauty and the Beast 
Favorite Disney Princess: Belle  (then Rapunzel, then Pocahontas, then Jasmine and Ariel, and so on and so forth...big princess fan here   )
Favorite Non-Princess Disney Character: Tigger 

I feel I should also mention that the 50% of my life not dominated by Disney is dominated by Harry Potter 

So yes! Hi! Glad to be here


----------



## jesscahens

Hello all I'm Hensley, my user name is a mesh of first and last name ( my younger sister couldn't say "i"s as a child).  I am currently living in Mount Joy, PA, and working for Hershey Lodge.  
I was born and raised in NJ went to college in PA and worked for a bit in OH.  
I am currently taken and have been for about 3.5 years, we are both pictured in my profile picture.  
Favorite Park: I like Studios and My GF likes Animal Kingdom
Favorite Movie: soo hard!  Little Mermaid from childhood but also love almost everything pixar puts out. lol 
Disney Character: Winnie the Pooh.  
Favorite Ride: toss up between Rockin Rollarcoaster and Splash Mountain. 

Thanks everyone!  I look forward to further exploring the disboards.


----------



## jeanigor

jesscahens said:


> Hello all I'm Hensley, my user name is a mesh of first and last name ( my younger sister couldn't say "i"s as a child).  I am currently living in Mount Joy, PA, and working for Hershey Lodge.
> I was born and raised in NJ went to college in PA and worked for a bit in OH.
> I am currently taken and have been for about 3.5 years, we are both pictured in my profile picture.
> Favorite Park: I like Studios and My GF likes Animal Kingdom
> Favorite Movie: soo hard!  Little Mermaid from childhood but also love almost everything pixar puts out. lol
> Disney Character: Winnie the Pooh.
> Favorite Ride: toss up between Rockin Rollarcoaster and Splash Mountain.
> 
> Thanks everyone!  I look forward to further exploring the disboards.



Howdy! My bff's partner work for the Hershey Hotel. Nice to meet you!!


----------



## Kaladhan

Hi folks. My name is Louis and I live in Jacksonville, FL. 

My user name is also my gaming name, a re-spelling of a planet in Dune.

I am 46 and single, and I am OK with that!

I can't say which is my favorite park since I haven't been since my senior class trip in 1984.

My favorite Disney movie is Song of the South. Not to be controversial, but it is one of the first I remember seeing with my dad. It was a double feature at the drive-in with The Aristocats.

It's hard to pick a favorite character, but the genie in Alladin and Dory in Finding Nemo rank up there. They are just hillarious!

I decided to spoil myself, so I booked a solo vacation to WDW after a 28 year gap. I will be going from September 9-13 and will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge resort. I lived in Colorado for 15 years, so the theming looked really appealing.  I have my dinner ADRs and plan to eat like a viking each night! I am also going to enjoy the Wild Africa Trek and MNSSHP. I got my AP so I hope to be going back as often as possible. I would really like to see the Christmas decorations.


----------



## DVCDan36

Kaladhan said:


> Hi folks. My name is Louis and I live in Jacksonville, FL.
> 
> My user name is also my gaming name, a re-spelling of a planet in Dune.
> 
> I am 46 and single, and I am OK with that!
> 
> I can't say which is my favorite park since I haven't been since my senior class trip in 1984.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is Song of the South. Not to be controversial, but it is one of the first I remember seeing with my dad. It was a double feature at the drive-in with The Aristocats.
> 
> It's hard to pick a favorite character, but the genie in Alladin and Dory in Finding Nemo rank up there. They are just hillarious!
> 
> I decided to spoil myself, so I booked a solo vacation to WDW after a 28 year gap. I will be going from September 9-13 and will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge resort. I lived in Colorado for 15 years, so the theming looked really appealing.  I have my dinner ADRs and plan to eat like a viking each night! I am also going to enjoy the Wild Africa Trek and MNSSHP. I got my AP so I hope to be going back as often as possible. I would really like to see the Christmas decorations.



Welcome to the boards.  We will be down there at the same time, hopefully we will cross paths.  Our firts trip with our son and he can't wait.  We are staying at Art of Animation (Cars) since that is his favorite movie.  If you see a crazy family wandering around, that will be us.


----------



## kentstateman2010

Hi, I'm Jordan and my partner's name is Matthew.  We've been together for over 5 years now (yikes!).  We currently live in Northeast Ohio and love it for the most part...except the snow.  I work at a small non-profit and Matthew is a full-time student studying Criminal Justice.

We have made it a tradition to make a trip to Disney World once a year.  Pop Century feels like our home away from home.  

Favorite park:  Epcot (Jordan) and MK (Matthew)
Favorite Disney movie:  Pirates and Wall-e
Favorite   Jasmine 
Favorite Disney Restaurant:  San Angel Inn @ Epcot

Anyways, we leave for WDW in 2 days and I am beyond excited 






And for some reason it doesn't look like my picture uploaded correctly...  any suggestions?  I used Flickr and copied the URL and clicked "Insert Image"...Hmmmm


----------



## canuckcm

Hey!

Jeffrey here, from Toronto Canada!  First time posting here, been enjoying reading so many posts/threads.  Great to meet other fans!  Always looking to meet other people who love Disney and the parks as much as me!   Love Disney trivia too so always looking for interesting tidbits or sites.
My fav resort to stay at is Pop Century, my fav to visit is Grand Floridian, although AKL (and Boma) are up there!  I simply can't pick a fav park, usually first day there, wait for the first bus to show up and thats the first park to visit!  Favorite character is Ursula!  Loves me some villians!  Fav attraction would prolly be Spaceship Earth.


----------



## Mickey2J

Hi, My name is Justin and my boyfriends name is also Justin. We have been together for almost 3 years now. We currently live in Lenoir, NC. I work in Emergency Medicine and Justin works in IT and Accounting. I am and always have been a BIG Disney fan, especially anything with Walt Disney World. 
We are headed down to the world in September for our first trip together and my boyfriends first time ever to Disney World (I am slowly turning him into a Disney fan). This is also my first time at Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party, which I have Always wanted to go to since I am a big Halloween Fan. 

-Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom (But Epcot is right behind)
-Favorite Disney Movie: The Littler Mermaid
-Favorite Princess: Ariel
-Favorite Ride: Haunted Mansion


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Hi everyone, my name is Lesliekay  and my username is combo of my daughters name and the proudest job title I have.

I am Texas born and raised. From a small town in southeast Texas. (Its the only place I've lived for 25 years)

Currently single ♥

Favorite park is Studios but if the rumored remodel happens it will default back to magic kingdom. (I miss the glory days of it being a working studio)

My favorite disney movies are a tie between Finding Nemo & Tangled 

Ariel is my favorite princess 

Tinkerbell tops the list of favorite characters along with Nemo.

As for the picture (as seen in my avatar) I'm not sure how to upload in the mobile app so that will have to wait until I can log on


----------



## adpibri

ZoeisMommy said:


> I am Texas born and raised. From a small town in southeast Texas. (Its the only place I've lived for 25 years)



Welcome!  I'm from Southeast Texas as well!  Small world!


----------



## DVCDan36

Welcome to all of our newbies.  It's great having a small world of our own.


----------



## TinkNemoMom

Hi, I'm Emily. Born and raised in Texas. Been here all my life, except a brief time in North East Arkansas for college. 34 years old and been with my girlfriend for over 5 years. We live just north of Houston in Spring.  I am the mother of two. Think is my 10 year old sassy, beautiful, super smart softball player. Nemo is my sweet 7 year old sweet little man, he loves military history and gymnastics. 

My favorite park is Magic Kingdom.  
Favorite character is Figment!
Favorite princess is Ariel
Favorite movie, yikes. That's a hard one, I love them all, but I guess it's a tie between Pete's Dragon and Newsies. 
My last trip was in 2006 valentines week, before that I went in 88 for spring break and may of 1996 for my graduation present. 
I am desperately trying to get back in 2012 or 2013. Finances have been tough lately, but I am not going to let my kiddos down. They have been begging to go and it will be my first time to stay on property. 
Love having a safe place to chat all things Disney.


----------



## glenpreece

canuckcm said:


> Hey!
> 
> Jeffrey here, from Toronto Canada!  First time posting here, been enjoying reading so many posts/threads.  Great to meet other fans!  Always looking to meet other people who love Disney and the parks as much as me!   Love Disney trivia too so always looking for interesting tidbits or sites.
> My fav resort to stay at is Pop Century, my fav to visit is Grand Floridian, although AKL (and Boma) are up there!  I simply can't pick a fav park, usually first day there, wait for the first bus to show up and thats the first park to visit!  Favorite character is Ursula!  Loves me some villians!  Fav attraction would prolly be Spaceship Earth.


yay another Canadian  and in the GTA as well


----------



## GrahamOrlando

Hi everyone. Everything about me is top secret but I can usually be found in the MK wearing green tights


----------



## glenpreece

GrahamOrlando said:


> Hi everyone. Everything about me is top secret but I can usually be found in the MK wearing green tights


Shut up really!!!! I was gonna visit you when I was down a few weeks back but your line was so long


----------



## GrahamOrlando

glenpreece said:


> Shut up really!!!! I was gonna visit you when I was down a few weeks back but your line was so long



Awww, that's a shame. Be sure to come say hi next time you're visiting


----------



## DrGaellon

GrahamOrlando said:


> Awww, that's a shame. Be sure to come say hi next time you're visiting



DBF and I will be there in October, but I'm not sure we're making it to MK - we're mostly coming for Food&Wine.


----------



## glenpreece

GrahamOrlando said:


> Awww, that's a shame. Be sure to come say hi next time you're visiting


I will for sure we're going to mk prob everyday. LOL gotta get some more SMK cards and MK is my fav park anyways. I was surprised by where u were actually if it was u in fact. The bridge by Crystal Palace???


----------



## GrahamOrlando

glenpreece said:


> I will for sure we're going to mk prob everyday. LOL gotta get some more SMK cards and MK is my fav park anyways. I was surprised by where u were actually if itr was u in fact. The bridge by Crystal Palace???



That's right. By the bridge to Adventureland


----------



## insoin

Mickey2J said:
			
		

> Hi, My name is Justin and my boyfriends name is also Justin. We have been together for almost 3 years now. We currently live in Lenoir, NC. I work in Emergency Medicine and Justin works in IT and Accounting. I am and always have been a BIG Disney fan, especially anything with Walt Disney World.
> We are headed down to the world in September for our first trip together and my boyfriends first time ever to Disney World (I am slowly turning him into a Disney fan). This is also my first time at Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party, which I have Always wanted to go to since I am a big Halloween Fan.
> 
> -Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom (But Epcot is right behind)
> -Favorite Disney Movie: The Littler Mermaid
> -Favorite Princess: Ariel
> -Favorite Ride: Haunted Mansion



Are you dressing up at MNSSHP?


----------



## Mickey2J

insoin said:


> Are you dressing up at MNSSHP?



We haven't decided yet if we are going to dress up yet or not. With it being 2 weeks I haven't had any good costume ideas that have won me over to dress up or not.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> Hi All,  My name is Christian.  My username refers to my self proclaimed love of all things Disney and my birth year. (I'm 35)
> 
> I currently live in the Boston area, but have plans to move to the Orlando area come 2014.  It's been a lifelong dream of mine to work for Disney and have never gone after it for one reason or another.  Well it's time I live my dream.  I'm originally from Oregon.
> 
> I am single
> 
> Favorite Disney Park is Magic Kingdom and then Animal Kingdom.  The Magic Kingdom brings me back to when I first visited Walt Disney World in 1981 as a 5 year old.  While the Animal Kingdom gives me a relaxing feeling.  I don't feel the need to rush there.
> 
> Favorite Disney Movie - Gosh this is hard as I love them all.  But Snow White is my all time favorite.  For 2 reasons.  1) It was the one that started them all and 2) The Evil Queen.   To me she is the best villain of them all.   So regal and beautiful while yet evil.
> 
> Favorite Prince would have to be Prince Phillip.  He's so dreamy.  lol   Favorite Princess is Aurora/Briar Rose.  She's so pretty.
> 
> Favorite Disney Character is most definitely Goofy.  I feel I'm like him in a lot of ways.
> 
> So I'm new to the online group thing.  Although I'm glad I found it and decided to join.  My friends don't understand my "obsession"  and I need people who do.  lol



Now that I have enough posts to put up pics...how do I do that?


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> Now that I have enough posts to put up pics...how do I do that?



either click on the button with the mountain and sun on it and paste the url for the pic or type [ img ] before and [/ img] with the spaces removed around the url for your pic


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

I did that and they don't seem to be working.  argh


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> I did that and they don't seem to be working.  argh



[ img ]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-piJYkH4MPjY/TVA2gjkUDbI/AAAAAAAAAbs/PqqTFt43e1c/s1600/Mickey-Mouse-Birthday.jpg[ /img ]

minus the spaces, becomes:


----------



## extraredstuff

Hi All, been lurking on the DIS for years but only just now saw the sticky. I'm Sarah, and my username refers my love of Shirley Temples with extra grenadine in them. I'm 34, I'm pretty sure I'm not growing out of that love. 

I live outside of Raleigh NC (from MA originally, GO PATS!!!). Been down here for six years, and love it. Also love that it puts me within decent driving distance of WDW.

I am single, and have a hard time finding a girl who loves Disney as much as I do. She must be out there....

Hands down my favorite park is Magic Kingdom, followed second by Animal Kingdom. Something about walking down Main Street still almost brings the happy tears out. I visited lots of times as a kid, and that feeling of escaping the real world is even more important to me now. I'm not a morning person, but I always make sure I'm up and at the rope drop during my trips 

My favorite Disney Character is most definitely any of the "old school" ones. I still remember the Goofy watch I got as a kid as soon as I learned to tell time. I loved staying at the Treehouses as a kid, followed closely by the Polynesian. And I loved the character breakfasts that were held in the Empress Lily back in the early 80's. And I really miss the double-decker buses that used to take people around the countries in EPCOT. 

Was trying to include some pics, but the FB links I was using doesn't seem to work. But you can connect with me on FB here: http://www.facebook.com/sarahc


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> Now that I have enough posts to put up pics...how do I do that?



Ok giving this pic posting another try.  Kinda beginning to feel like an idiot that I can't figure it out.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> Ok giving this pic posting another try.  Kinda beginning to feel like an idiot that I can't figure it out.



Once again it didn't work.  Question - Is it because I'm trying to pull the pics from facebook?


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> Ok giving this pic posting another try.  Kinda beginning to feel like an idiot that I can't figure it out.



Try right clicking on the photo and selecting "View Image" and then copy and paste that link. Not the page with all the facebook stuff on it.


----------



## DrGaellon

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> Once again it didn't work.  Question - Is it because I'm trying to pull the pics from facebook?



Yes. Facebook doesn't allow hot linking. Use Fotki, Photobucket or Picasa.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

Ok thanks for the help guys.  Here's another try lol


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

Yay!!! it worked.  lol


----------



## Damian

Hi guys,

I posted a few times three years ago before my last trip to Florida, and have checked in regularly, but haven't really had much of value to add 

My name's Damian - ergo the username! I'm 28, originally from the North-East of England and have lived in London and now near Reading.

I live with my other-half of six and a bit years (Greg - and our two kitties, Megan and Gracie) and we're looking at going back to Disney next May (just after our seventh anniversary). We made our first trip together there in 2007, and I went for the first time with my family back in '97  

My favorite Disney movies are Enchanted (watching this as I type!), Hocus Pocus, Beauty and the Beast, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, The Little Mermaid, Sleeping Beauty... most of them - and anything with Angela Lansbury is a bonus!

I think the Magic Kingdom would have to be my favourite park (although I love them all)... I dare anyone to say they don't feel like a small child again when watching the Wishes firework display!

Sorry for the rambling - and hope to speak to you all soon


----------



## Damian

And here's a pic of me:


----------



## 714guy4u

Hey Damian 
London is so intriguing to me I went in 2008 and I was in love. I want to live there. I plan to visit feb 2013. While I'm there I also plan to visit Disneyland Paris. Growing up on the west coast in Los Angeles everything is so transparent. Over seas the euro way is more daring and cultured. 



Damian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I posted a few times three years ago before my last trip to Florida, and have checked in regularly, but haven't really had much of value to add
> 
> My name's Damian - ergo the username! I'm 28, originally from the North-East of England and have lived in London and now near Reading.
> 
> I live with my other-half of six and a bit years (Greg - and our two kitties, Megan and Gracie) and we're looking at going back to Disney next May (just after our seventh anniversary). We made our first trip together there in 2007, and I went for the first time with my family back in '97
> 
> My favorite Disney movies are Enchanted (watching this as I type!), Hocus Pocus, Beauty and the Beast, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, The Little Mermaid, Sleeping Beauty... most of them - and anything with Angela Lansbury is a bonus!
> 
> I think the Magic Kingdom would have to be my favourite park (although I love them all)... I dare anyone to say they don't feel like a small child again when watching the Wishes firework display!
> 
> Sorry for the rambling - and hope to speak to you all soon


----------



## Damian

714guy4u said:


> Hey Damian
> London is so intriguing to me I went in 2008 and I was in love. I want to live there. I plan to visit feb 2013. While I'm there I also plan to visit Disneyland Paris. Growing up on the west coast in Los Angeles everything is so transparent. Over seas the euro way is more daring and cultured.



I felt the same way when I first visited London in about 1999... and I love living close enough that I can just nip in and see a show when I want to  And one thing I'd say about Disneyland Paris - it's *expensive*! Greg and I were in Paris a few years ago and thought we'd swing by the Downtown Disney equivalent and were horrified by the prices!


----------



## Jacchus

Hello, all!

My name is John (or JC, depending on how well you know me), and I'm a big Disney fan in NYC. I just got back from an amazing vacation in Anaheim, and I'm spending a day at Disneyland Paris on 10/3. I couldn't be more excited!

Jacchus, for those who don't know, is Bacchus's donkey/unicorn friend in Fantasia. Bacchus is the god of wine and theater, two of my fave things in life. And the donkey is the Dem mascot. And, well, his name is a borderline-profane pun. Gotta love that!

Fave Disney film: Mary Poppins
Fave Disney park: DCA (I could spend all day in the Carthay Circle resto)
Fave Disney attraction: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (it was the very first real roller coaster I ever rode)
Fave Disney prince: Aladdin

Fingers Xed that the pics work!:




(in my office)





(last week with the big cheese)

p.s. The button in the Mickey pic is a makeshift UNbirthday button, made by an awesome woman named Alice (get it?) who works in the Emporium.


----------



## TheRocketeer

Well this is a little embarrassing! I didn't realise this thread was here.  Best get started then..

I'm Mark, from Great Britain. I've been fortunate to have been to Walt Disney World and Disneyland Paris, alas the latter is no where near close enough.
I love all things Disney. From the design to experience of the parks, to the films and all the history of the company.

Username is pretty straight forward, I guess, just one of the films I love.

Now for the favourites bit.. yeah.. I can't pick just one. 

Favourite park: EPCOT, but I love all of them! yes even parts of WDS.

Favourite attraction: Horizons *sniff* and then Pirates of the Caribbean.

Favourite Disney animated films: 
Modern Era - Princess and the Frog / Tarzan. 
Second Renaissance - Beauty and the Beast / Hunchback of Notre Dame.
Classic - Sleeping Beauty.

Favourite Disney feature films:
Classic - Mary Poppins
Second Renaissance - Newsies / Rocketeer / Dick Tracey
Modern - Pirates of the Carribean Curse of the Black Pearl / National Treasure

Favourite Prince: Naveen / Eugene Fitzherbert.  / Prince Philip that's the one from Sleeping Beauty, not the Duke of Edinburgh. 
Favourite Princess: Tiana / Aurora.

Favourite Stage Musical - Beauty and the Beast with Mary Poppins a close second. I love the Newsies soundtrack and I really hope it comes to the West End.

I'm too shy to post a picture... so just imagine Cliff Seacord from The Rocketeer and then I'll disappoint as I look nothing like him!


----------



## DrGaellon

Jacchus said:


> My name is John (or JC, depending on how well you know me), and I'm a big Disney fan in NYC.



BF and I are also in NYC - Bronx/Yonkers border, last stop on the #2.


----------



## Jacchus

DrGaellon said:


> BF and I are also in NYC - Bronx/Yonkers border, last stop on the #2.


Hi! I'm on the UES.


----------



## 714guy4u

Nice pics did you run the marathon 


Jacchus said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> My name is John (or JC, depending on how well you know me), and I'm a big Disney fan in NYC. I just got back from an amazing vacation in Anaheim, and I'm spending a day at Disneyland Paris on 10/3. I couldn't be more excited!
> 
> Jacchus, for those who don't know, is Bacchus's donkey/unicorn friend in Fantasia. Bacchus is the god of wine and theater, two of my fave things in life. And the donkey is the Dem mascot. And, well, his name is a borderline-profane pun. Gotta love that!
> 
> Fave Disney film: Mary Poppins
> Fave Disney park: DCA (I could spend all day in the Carthay Circle resto)
> Fave Disney attraction: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (it was the very first real roller coaster I ever rode)
> Fave Disney prince: Aladdin
> 
> Fingers Xed that the pics work!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in my office)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (last week with the big cheese)
> 
> p.s. The button in the Mickey pic is a makeshift UNbirthday button, made by an awesome woman named Alice (get it?) who works in the Emporium.


----------



## Jacchus

714guy4u said:


> Nice pics did you run the marathon


Thanks!  
And, no, I was there after the marathon. Though it was so hot on Friday (108!) and Saturday (105!), it probably looked as if I'd just run a marathon at times!


----------



## gmi3804

I can't remember if I ever introduced myself here, though I've been a DISer for a while now.

I'm George, 46 years old, and an almost-lifelong WDW/DLR fan; my first trip to The World was at age 8 in 1974, many trips to both destinations since.

I live with my partner of 20 years (21 years next week - yeah!) in the north burbs of Chicago, and I'm a licensed real estate broker. We finally bought into DVC (BLT) earlier this year.

I enjoy planning and taking Disney trips, and love to fill my time by reading about others' trips and experiences.


----------



## MADnNOLA

Hello!

I just discovered this site this week after being a regular on others (all ears).  I enjoy the forums so much more for the info here!

I live in New Orleans and like others on this site, love Disney.  Last year, after years of saying I was going, I finally made a trip solo.  I loved it!  I am going again October 10 - 14, solo.

If you can't guess, I am single.  I'm a pretty basic guy, no frills, just me.  But enjoy life! 

Matt


----------



## Merida DunBroch

Heyo!

I'm Mckenzie, and I live in Ohio (and have never lived anywhere else).

My username is because I love Brave.  ^__^;;  Which brings me to my favorite Disney movie... it's really a tie between Brave and The Lion King.

I'm a perpetually single fourteen year old.  But hey.  I've got at least six more decades to find that 'special someone' (be it male or female).  I figure I can wait.  ^_^

My favorite Disney park is a tie between the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom.  My favorite rides are the Haunted Mansion, Expedition Everest, Space Mountain and Rock'N'Roller Coaster.

My favorite princess is Belle, and my favorite characters are her, Merida, Simba, and Stitch.

Hmm.  What else?  Besides Disney, I'm a huge fan of Harry Potter, Doctor Who, and The Hunger Games. I draw, I write, I play flute, and I listen to music.  And I'm willing to learn how to play acoustic guitar.

Hope to make some new friends! ^__^


----------



## DisneyDork1969

GrahamOrlando said:


> Awww, that's a shame. Be sure to come say hi next time you're visiting



Will you be Flying around Neverland the week after Thanksgiving??


----------



## Chachi

Merida DunBroch said:
			
		

> Heyo!
> 
> I'm Mckenzie, and I live in Ohio (and have never lived anywhere else).
> 
> My username is because I love Brave.  ^__^;;  Which brings me to my favorite Disney movie... it's really a tie between Brave and The Lion King.
> 
> I'm a perpetually single fourteen year old.  But hey.  I've got at least six more decades to find that 'special someone' (be it male or female).  I figure I can wait.  ^_^
> 
> My favorite Disney park is a tie between the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom.  My favorite rides are the Haunted Mansion, Expedition Everest, Space Mountain and Rock'N'Roller Coaster.
> 
> My favorite princess is Belle, and my favorite characters are her, Merida, Simba, and Stitch.
> 
> Hmm.  What else?  Besides Disney, I'm a huge fan of Harry Potter, Doctor Who, and The Hunger Games. I draw, I write, I play flute, and I listen to music.  And I'm willing to learn how to play acoustic guitar.
> 
> Hope to make some new friends! ^__^



Hey Mckenzie, welcome and take your time finding love! You seem like a cool cat. I love Dr. Who too. One more episode and I'm caught up.


----------



## nfrank

Hi!  My name is Nate.  I'm the one on the right in the picture.  If you know who the person in the middle is, then you get extra scholarly nerd bonus points with me.  

To answer the "questions"....

"Please include your name," ..... covered that.

"an explaination of your username" .....  I wish I could say it was more impressive, but it is just a mix of partial first/last name.

"where you live" .....  I live in Springfield, IL.

"where you have lived in the past" .....  I haven't been that adventurous thus far.  I've only really lived in Springfield, IL and in Carbondale, IL (for college).

"marital/dating status" .....  I am perpetually single.    True story.

"favorite Disney park" .....  I actually don't know yet!  My first trip is coming up in 7 days!!!!!!!!!!

"favorite Disney movie" .....  Dumbo, by and far.  Has been since I was a kid.  In fact, I'm trying to order a specialty birthday cake for my trip (it's my birthday trip with a friend), and I wanna get it Dumbo themed!  We'll see if that works out.

"favorite Disney prince or princess" .....  Belle.  Beauty and the Beast has to be my favorite "princess movie" of the Disney princess movies.  OHMYGAWD!  A LITERATE WOMAN!  HOW DARE THEY!    Right?  

"and favorite Disney character" .....  Probably Dumbo again.    I'm sorry.  It can't be helped!

"(and anything else you'd like to share)." .....  I'm a huge geek AND nerd.  Yes, smart and dweeby.  I'm a graduate student currently studying Political Science and Women/Gender Studies.  I'd really like to teach, but I don't know that I have the momentum to finish a Ph.D.  So I may have to settle for something less.  On the geek front, I love gaming (video, computer, RPG, etc.).  I am a huge sci-fi fan and love me some Doctor Who.

That's about it for now, I guess.

Later!

Nate


----------



## Will20

Ahhhhh  haven't been on here in ages...hoping to be more active from now on, I suppose I'll give a visual update of sorts

I did a Capt. Hook (Once Upon A Time inspired) costume this Halloween,


----------



## jjje

I hope it's ok to pop in and say hi and introduce myself here. My name is Jen and I am a 3x surrogate mother with my first two surrogacies being for gay couples. In fact, my first couple and I were brought together by our mutual love of Disney. I bet Disney never anticipated bringing people together in that way! 

My username is based on the first initials of the people in my family. I win at creativity. I live in Minnesota now but in the past I've lived in Colorado, Germany, California and South Dakota. My husband and I have been married for 13 years and we have two kids (one by birth and one by adoption - we're filling our reproductive bingo card). My favorite Disney Park is Animal Kingdom. My favorite Disney princess is Merida because my son does a great impression of her. My favorite character might be Quasimodo that probably changes according to whatever movie I saw last. I'm not including a picture of myself because I've spent the last eight years of my life perpetually pregnant and moon faced.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Guess I'll jump in here as well. I mostly lurk on the Disneyland boards, but I am thinking of a solo trip to WDW next year, so I am expanding my forum horizons.

I am Anderson. I'm 27 y/o. I'm single - I got out of a 6 year relationship earlier this year, and though it was mutual, I'm still having a hard time dealing with it.  My username is pretty obvious. I'm obsessed with Disney and I'm from Hawaii (808 state). I live in Flagstaff, AZ, and have lived in Phoenix, AZ, Hawaii, and California.  I work in higher education. My favorite Disney Park is Disneyland, favorite character is Pooh, and my favorite Disney movie is beauty and the Beast.  Don't really have a favorite Prince or Princess.  

Here's a picture of me.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I had thought at some point I did this, but I guess not. Here we are.

Names: Christopher (on the left) and Matt (on the right)

Username: Its a play on Tinkerbell who I LOVE, and also relates to Terrence (my profile pic)

Where you live: Currently in the burbs outside Boston

Where you have lived in the past:Both orginally from Gainesville FL and lived on and off in Orlando, and lived in Wash DC for 5 years. Thinking about moving back to Fl or DC but not sure we want to move again. We are kind of ready to settle down and start our family.

Marital/dating status: Together just over 12 years and leagally married here in MA for three now.

Favorite Disney park: Definitely Epcot, F&W was our second date and we go back every year for your anniversary. He is of German descent and Im of French, so we love those respected pavilions. And Im at my happiest ever eating and drinking around the world

Favorite Disney movie: For both of us it would Beauty and the Beast, but Im also in love with The Little Mermaid and my first tatt was of Ariel. Although its typically a Pixar film, Im super obsessed with Wreck It Ralph right now. 

Favorite Disney prince or  Belle, Ariel or Aurora

Favorite Disney character: Tinkerbelle






Oh I almost always wear that shirt to the parks. I love that its kind of funny and ironic.


----------



## LilyLiqueur

Hello everyone! My name is Lily. I'm a 22 year old full time Art History student. There's a photo of my girlfriend and I in my signature. The one on the left is me and the right is my girlfriend, Duckie. We've been to Disneyland California 3 times since we've started dating, and to Tokyo Resort 4 times (in a two week period, mind you). 

My girlfriend and I have been together for seven years, this coming June. We live in Northern California with our cat, Moose. I'm from Tokyo Japan and Hawai'i. 

We both share a passion for Disney, and we LOVE going there. I grew up with TDL, and will always be something very dear to me. Disneyland here in California is a place where I share perfect memories with my girlfriend. And I love it just as much. 

My favourite Disney movie, that's a difficult one. Lilo and Stitch is one of them, and I've newly fell in love with Brave. They're all so fantastic. 

My favourite Disney Princesses are Pocahontas and Aurora. 

My favourite Disney character is Donald Duck. 

It's so nice to begin posting here. It's so nice to meet you guys!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all! I'm Robert. I tend to float in and out of here depending on when I'm doing a trip or not, so I reintroduce myself from time to time. I'm 27, from Dallas, though I grew up in the Houston area. Disney nerd since my first trip back in the early 90's (the still had the Ninja Turtles and the Dinosaur TV show characters in MGM lol). 

Finally getting back on my feet after a disatrous 2012. I moved to California with my then bf thinking I had a job lined up, which didn't pan out. Got a job at Knott's Berry Farm, lost my car, broke up with the bf, and then finally moved back home. I've moved about 4 times this year and if I never see another box, I'll be happy!

Now doing data entry for Bank of America at night (6pm to 2:30am and later if its a busy day). Excited to finally get back to the World after several visits to the Land this past year. I'm also a giant musical theater nerd and try to see shows as often as I can (just got to see the tour of Jekyll & Hyde which was.....well it wasn't horrible, lol). So that's me in a nutshell pretty much!


----------



## RAPstar

And also, just because, my Ursula themed Halloween costume. The mask is a custom designed and hand made for me by a girl in the Netherlands.


----------



## jlafunk

chwgmjay said:


> Please include your name, an explanation of your username, where you live, where you have lived in the past, marital/dating status, favorite Disney park, favorite Disney movie, favorite Disney prince or princess, and favorite Disney character (and anything else you'd like to share).



Hey, all!
I'm Jeremiah. I go by JLaFunk (J for Jeremiah LaFunk as a spin on LaFleur... Let the Dodge-ball quotes begin).
I live in San Diego, CA- born & raised with a small stint in NYC during the 90's.
I'm single but not really dating... kinda taking a break to get in touch with myself and set a new course for my life. (It's kinda deep so I'll just leave it at that).
My favorite park? Disneyland. Plain and simple. It's the sweet, charming, see-it-in-a-day park that can pack a wallop when it comes to spectacle. (Plus, the rides are actually better, IMO. No need to argue with me about it. It's how I feel and I'll gladly support you in your opposing opinion and humbly disagree).
My favorite movie it a tough one to answer. The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, I guess. 

My favorite Prince is a toss-up. Aladdin and Eric. Princess? None, actually. I love Penny from the Rescuers. My favorite character is Tigger. (I have another email address that starts with: tidblgr).

Glad to be here!


----------



## SanFranciscan

That is an adorable dog Robert!  What did you do at Knott's Berry Farm?  How long were you there?  As much as I have loved my time at Disneyland, I am sure that the history at Knott's Berry Farm would be great to know.  I thought that Disney should have bought Knott's Berry Farm while it was supposedly up for sale in the late 1990's.



RAPstar said:


> Hi all! I'm Robert. I tend to float in and out of here depending on when I'm doing a trip or not, so I reintroduce myself from time to time. I'm 27, from Dallas, though I grew up in the Houston area. Disney nerd since my first trip back in the early 90's (the still had the Ninja Turtles and the Dinosaur TV show characters in MGM lol).
> 
> Finally getting back on my feet after a disatrous 2012. I moved to California with my then bf thinking I had a job lined up, which didn't pan out. Got a job at Knott's Berry Farm, lost my car, broke up with the bf, and then finally moved back home. I've moved about 4 times this year and if I never see another box, I'll be happy!
> 
> Now doing data entry for Bank of America at night (6pm to 2:30am and later if its a busy day). Excited to finally get back to the World after several visits to the Land this past year. I'm also a giant musical theater nerd and try to see shows as often as I can (just got to see the tour of Jekyll & Hyde which was.....well it wasn't horrible, lol). So that's me in a nutshell pretty much!


----------



## RAPstar

SanFranciscan said:


> That is an adorable dog Robert!  What did you do at Knott's Berry Farm?  How long were you there?  As much as I have loved my time at Disneyland, I am sure that the history at Knott's Berry Farm would be great to know.  I thought that Disney should have bought Knott's Berry Farm while it was supposedly up for sale in the late 1990's.



Thanks! I actually worked on the steam engine, not anything glorious, just loading guests. But I did have to spiel about the history of the train every time I had to take it out. I don't remember much now though.


----------



## Legend1

Hello 

I'm Kim 22 from the UK. I have been with my wife for near on 5 years and married for 7 months. We live at home with our dog Wesley, hes a very spoilt West Highland Terrier.

I have to admit that before I met my wife I was never interested in the idea of holidaying in Florida and doing Disney (she has been 15 times). She some how managed to persuade me to take our Honeymoon there, we only stayed on International Drive but it was enough for me to know I was hooked and wanted to go back.

This year we are lucky enough to be going twice once again in the drive and the other at POFQ, I must admit I am much more excited about staying on site.

Anyway I'm not able to post a picture yet but when I have posted enough I will be back.

Looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## jiminy.cricket

RAPstar said:


> Thanks! I actually worked on the steam engine, not anything glorious, just loading guests. But I did have to spiel about the history of the train every time I had to take it out. I don't remember much now though.


Wow; here's to a better 2013!  Fab Ursula getup!


----------



## RAPstar

jiminy.cricket said:


> Wow; here's to a better 2013!  Fab Ursula getup!



Thanks!


----------



## sunnygal041

RAPstar said:
			
		

> Thanks!



Yes, to a better 2013!


----------



## happypaws

Hi everyone!  I have loved reading everyone's posts and seeing everyone's pics for awhile now, so I think its high time I post one myself.  

My name is Erika, I'm 27 and my user name is inspired by my fluffy white cat Santi, who loves nothing more than to sit on you and stretch out his big paws.  

I recently married the love of my life, though we have been friends for the last 12 years   We moved to Hartford CT from Upstate NY this past summer so I could continue my medical training.  Of course all of our furry family members came too, we have some bunnies and ferrets in addition to our cat.  

I have always enjoyed the world showcase in Epcot, though the first time I went to Disney as a kid the trolls on the Norway ride scared me and gave me nightmares for months.   

My favorite Disney movie is The Little Mermaid since it was the first movie I saw in theaters with my dad and my favorite Disney princess is Ariel.  I was lucky enough to catch the Little Mermaid when it was on Broadway too  My favorite Disney character is Tigger.

My wife unfortunately has a phobia of full body costumed characters and thinks the Disney Parks are too commercial   so we have only gone together once and not sure when I will ever get her to go back. 
 However, my sister, my best friend and I all share a love of Disney and I can't wait till we can go together again someday!






  My wife (in the hat) and me.





My sister took this of me, we have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## DrGaellon

happypaws said:


> We moved to Hartford CT from Upstate NY this past summer so I could continue my medical training.



In what are you training? I'm a hospitalist and an Assistant Professor of Medicine in the Division of General Internal Medicine at NYMC/Westchester Medical Center.


----------



## happypaws

DrGaellon said:


> In what are you training? I'm a hospitalist and an Assistant Professor of Medicine in the Division of General Internal Medicine at NYMC/Westchester Medical Center.



I'm an Emergency Medicine resident at Uconn primarily based at Hartford Hospital.


----------



## DrGaellon

happypaws said:


> I'm an Emergency Medicine resident at Uconn primarily based at Hartford Hospital.


Cool. Good luck!


----------



## nabi

ConcKahuna said:


> newbies!  Everyone is lookin good!



I love seagulls. There was one that visited me (unprompted) daily when I was a lifeguard at an outdoor pool. I named him Hobbs 'cause he walked a little hobbly due to one leg being shorter than the other. I miss Hobbs, it's been 20 years. When I learn how to post a pic I'll add one.


----------



## cowboibabyy

Hello everyone.  Jason here from Birmingham, AL.  Can't post a pic yet but that's is me in my avatar.  I will provide more info once I have more privileges.


----------



## DrGaellon

Welcome nabi and cowboibabyy. You can both upload pics. You have to have them on a hosting service - either your own, or a photo site like Photobucket or Fotki. Get the URL for the picture, then type "[ IMG ] http://YOUR.URL.HERE [ /IMG ]" (without the quotation marks or extra spaces). That will grab the pic from the hosting site and include it in your post.


----------



## JamesSellDE

HEy gang, I'm James from Delaware. 


Pic taken at last year's event:


----------



## BrerEthan

Hey guys. Introduced myself in other thread but figured I'd post here too. Am 26 year old writer, actor and personal training living in NYC. Huge mousejunkie, in to fitness-- not really super big in to the gay scene, but find most guys my age aren't really that much these days. Would love to meet other awesome disney people  maybe a prince haha...


----------



## lacetea

Hi I'm Danielle and my username is lacetea. I just really love lacy dresses and I love tea hehe pretty straightforward. 
    I live in Minnesota and have been here all my life. I'm 19 soon to be twenty on  the last day of April and I will be celebrating that birthday at WDW  I'm so pumped, it will be my first time at the parks.
    I am taken by my lovely girlfriend. We've been together for 7 months and have been best friends for about 5 years. I'm still in closet with my family though but my gf's family is really supportive of us.  
   I haven't experienced any of the parks yet so I will have to let you know after I get back from my trip at the end of this month.
   My favorite Disney movie? Goodness that's a toughie, I think I'll go with Cinderella. It's been my favorite since I was five.  I also am in love with The Hunchback of Notre Dame. It's so hard to choose.
   My favorite princess is Cinderella. It will never change no matter what.
   My favorite Disney character is Quasimodo. He is just so lovable and kind. I just want to hug him into oblivion.


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

Hi, I'm Alicia. I'm from NYC. I'm engaged and I took my fiance to DisneyWorld for her first time last year for Star Wars Weekend. I some great pics of us but I can't figure out how to attach them on this board aside from using a URL.

I'm a big time Disneyphile, vacation planner extraordinaire for my family. I go to Disney every two years with my family which include my 12 year old daughter. Avatar pic is me, my mom, my daughter and my daughter's bff from my daughter's first trip to disney in 2007.

My Favorite Disney Movie is Beauty and the Beast.
Favorite Princess is Belle.
Favorite park is Hollywood Studios
Favorite Character is Mickey of course.


----------



## tony609

RAPstar said:


> Hi all! I'm Robert. I tend to float in and out of here depending on when I'm doing a trip or not, so I reintroduce myself from time to time. I'm 27, from Dallas, though I grew up in the Houston area. Disney nerd since my first trip back in the early 90's (the still had the Ninja Turtles and the Dinosaur TV show characters in MGM lol).
> 
> Finally getting back on my feet after a disatrous 2012. I moved to California with my then bf thinking I had a job lined up, which didn't pan out. Got a job at Knott's Berry Farm, lost my car, broke up with the bf, and then finally moved back home. I've moved about 4 times this year and if I never see another box, I'll be happy!
> 
> Now doing data entry for Bank of America at night (6pm to 2:30am and later if its a busy day). Excited to finally get back to the World after several visits to the Land this past year. I'm also a giant musical theater nerd and try to see shows as often as I can (just got to see the tour of Jekyll & Hyde which was.....well it wasn't horrible, lol). So that's me in a nutshell pretty much!



Hey we're neighbors. My partner and I live in Lewisville. I am the big disney nut. Him Not so much.  He will go once  a year with me but for the,other one or two I am on my own  with friends. Lol


----------



## NickAndAnt

Hi,
I'm Anthony and my man of 17-years is Nicholas. We're in our 40s (I'm 49) and our doing our first Disney thing ever on a cruise on the Dream on May 19th.

We're so excited and are both behaving like kids while we anticipate the trip, so perhaps we're closet Disaficionados and don't know it yet.

I'm "from West Philadelphia, born and raised" as the old song goes. Nick is a NYC boy through and through, originally from Queens. We live 2-minutes outside of Philly with way, way too many pets.

Nice to "meet" everyone. I'm on the left in the avatar, Nick is on the right. Bigger version at the link below.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100936679458733&l=baaaa439f5


----------



## karen1987

Hi everyone!

My partner and I have been together for five years, and became engaged Christmas 2011! We are from the UK, although my partner is originally from Zimbabwe, and are both 26 years old. 

We are both massive Disney fans, although my partner has never visited any Disney park before, although that should all change later this year (fingers crossed!).

I'm a long time reader, but only joined the forums today. All the advice, especially on the Gay and Lesbian section has been brilliant, so thank you.

Karen and Nikki


----------



## arianrose

I never actually introduced myself here! My partner and I have been together for 6 years, and engaged for 3 of them. Whenever anyone asks when we're going to get married, we tell them "when the state will let us." We live in Minnesota with our two adorable and elderly cats. 

We're currently planning a trip to WDW for our 8th anniversary in 2014. I've been before, but it will be her very first time. I'm so excited to watch her experiences.


----------



## amberg93

arianrose said:


> We're currently planning a trip to WDW for our 8th anniversary in 2014. I've been before, but it will be her very first time. I'm so excited to watch her experiences.



That is so cool! I hope you two have an awesome anniversary trip. 

Okay, I'm finally going to introduce myself in here! =D

My name is Amber, I'm 20 years old and I live in Michigan. Well, sorta. See, I married my beautiful wife Marie (MarieLightning on the disboards) on April 20, 2012 and now I'm going through the _super fun_ process of immigration to Canada. I stay with her in Quebec when I don't work (which is most of the year, so that we can be together). I also spend a few odd weeks here and there in Michigan for purposes of not looking like I live in Canada instead of the U.S. (bad for Canadian immigration). My summers are spent entirely in Michigan though, from May until September because I work at an amusement park there. 

We've always been Disney fans but we took our first Disney World trip together this past November and it was amazing. Seriously, such an amazing week and we can't wait to go back again. We're planning a trip to WDW in April 2014 right around our anniversary (April 20th) and a 'weekend trip' to DLP in September. 

My favorite Disney movies are Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Cars (1 and 2). My favorite princess is Belle and my favorite WDW park is Epcot. 

Here's a picture of the two of us on our Disney trip. I'm the one in the blue.


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

Hi all..  I'm Ken and my partner Mark and I are moving to Orlando in September/October of this year. We've been together 4 years (on Wednesday, actually) and we are 44 and 39 years old.  

We also write a blog about our journey in the planning.  We hope to make great friends in the Orlando area!  

Updated: 5/12/13..  Here's a picture of me at California Adventure. Mark is the photographer.  Thanks Amberg93 for your help with uploading.







And here is a picture of Mark in the bone cage in the Pirate's Lair on Tom Sawyer's Island at Disneyland.


----------



## amberg93

Disney4aLifetime said:


> Hi all..  I'm Ken and my partner Mark and I are moving to Orlando in September/October of this year. We've been together 4 years (on Wednesday, actually) and we are 44 and 39 years old.
> 
> We also write a blog about our journey in the planning.  We hope to make great friends in the Orlando area!
> 
> Very frustrating that I can't upload a photo and there are no easy instructions on how to do so.



Hi Ken! Your blog seems cool, although I've never been a fan of moving (too much of it in my life) but I'm glad that you're excited for it! 

As for adding a picture upload it first on to another site (photobucket, tinypic, etc) and then just add the url of the image into the box that pops up when you click on the yellow box of the mountain with the sun.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

What a great looking bunch we are!

Ken - if you have any Orlando/Florida questions let me know. We are both from Gainesville, and have lived in Orlando as well.


----------



## SarahBeth79

Hi, im new here and just thought if say hi, Im Sarah from Charlotte and Im a young 33!


----------



## adpibri

SarahBeth79 said:


> Hi, im new here and just thought if say hi, Im Sarah from Charlotte and Im a young 33!



Welcome Sarah!!


----------



## Matt79

Hi all, I'm Matt, 34 from the uk. My partner Steve 42 and I have been together 16 years and had our civil partnership 5 years ago.  I work as a night shift manager in retail and Steve is a magician. 
  We've been to Disneyworld every year for the past five years, this year we've decided for a change and will be going snowboarding in Andorra. 
  Favourite disney park would be Epcot, especially when the drink and food festival is on!
  Don't think I've ever watched a disney film that I haven't enjoyed in some way but my fave would probably be the lion king.   
 Once I hit the required number of posts I'll put up a photo of the two of us.


----------



## Mike Dodd

Hi, I'm Mike and my partner is Steve.  We live in Sulphur Springs, Texas; we have been together for 8 years and have been making trips to Disney at least once a year since 2008.  We bought into the Vacation Club in 2009 and have not regretted it at all.  I just turned 51 and Steve will turn 33 this fall.  My favorite Disney movie is Lion King, followed by Beauty and the Beast.  Favorite Princess is Belle.  Out next trip is coming up shortly, we will be on Disney Property starting on Friday the 13th in September.


----------



## jeanigor

This is my bf Daniel and I. I'm taking him on his first cruise on the Magic in October and then for a couple days in WDW.

He's not a huge Disney fan, but tolerates it enough to humor me. He has relegated my Disney stuff to the second (smaller) guestroom and taken the larger for his personal closet.

His favorite character is Ariel and movie is The Little Mermaid. He doesn't have a favorite park, as he's only been to MK for one afternoon in his teens.

He says he is a cross between Gaston and Party-saurus Rex.


----------



## cka

Hello everyone!!!  So glad to "meet" you all!  My name is Cristina and my partners name is Alex!  I am 25, she is 28 and we have been together for a little over 5 years.  We were born and raised near Boston and now reside in a town called Weymouth, (about 15 miles away from the city center).  We would love to meet others that live around the area?  I am a huge huge Disney fan and FINALLY converted my girlfriend into an ALMOST bigger fan than I.  We are going on our second trip this October 15th-22nd, staying at the CBR.  Anyone else going around then?  I am trying to insert a picture hopefully it works!


----------



## Hulkling

My name is Mike, I had passes a few years ago an renewed them last month. My boyfriend is going for his first Disney trip since high school next week.

We live near Tampa, so only a few hours away. Plan to go as many times as possible this year.

He is not a big Disney fan as me, but we are both big guys, and he is excited about the fact that Disney understands that( we both have had problems getting on rides at other theme parks)

It would be too hard to pick my favorite Disney movie or character.


----------



## wayneJR

Hello wayne and peter here from uk coming november 13th staying port orleans riverside.  Cant post a pic but will when wifi installed in two weeks x


----------



## DVCDan36

A big old welcome to our new friends!


----------



## Skip3key

Hey there all, I am Angie (42) and my partner of 22 years Eva (52) and I are huge disney nuts and just bought into DVC on our last trip in Dec 2012, and are going back during food and wine Oct 21-26 and staying at Boardwalk Villas. Would love to meet up with other Dis-fanatics for dinner or drinks or whatever!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Fantaluminishes

I guess I should finally introduce myself.  My name is Jerry.  I've been on and off these boards since 2001.  I am 46 years old, and a recovered Disneyholic. I've spent most of my life in the San Francisco Bay Area (where I live today).  But I've also lived in Phoenix, AZ and Aurora, CO.  This September, my partner and I will celebrate 13 years together.  We plan to move to Hawaii in 2014.  I'll be returning to Walt Disney World for my 4th solo trip at the end of August.  

Favorite Disney Park: Disneyland (of course)
Favorite Disney Movie: Hunchback of Notre Dame
Favorite Character: Sorcerer Mickey
Favorite Prince: Aladdin (duh)
Username Definition: A combination of my favorite Disney nighttime spectaculars.  (But now I need to add WoC)

I am the "Ultimate Disney Tour Guide" according to my partner's family.  The picture below was taken during our vist to Disneyland a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## milonec1

Hi my name Chris  and I am 47 years old and my partner is Patrick 57 years old. We live in New Jersey.

We are celebrating our 21st anniversary this Aug. We go to WDW every year and are DVC owners. We will be at WDW Aug 23-Sep 2


----------



## milonec1

milonec1 said:


> Hi my name Chris  and I am 47 years old and my partner is Patrick 57 years old. We live in New Jersey.
> 
> We are celebrating our 21st anniversary this Aug. We go to WDW every year and are DVC owners. We will be at WDW Aug 23-Sep 2
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## craigory

Hi everyone! Craig here..huge Disney nerd! Worked at Epcot and now work at the Disney Store here in Calgary, Alberta (CANADA)! 23 years old and am going to the D23 expo this year and am super excited for it!!

Will post picture when I figure out how


----------



## CurtisB

Hey everyone!  Curtis (40) here and my DH Lucas (28).  I'm the big Disney freak, but Lucas is catching up quickly!  I brought him to his very first trip to WDW this past May (after his first DCL cruise in December!).  It was actually him who suggested we have our wedding at Disney so we are in January! Very excited!!!  We had the legal ceremony here in DC a few weeks ago so we are legally married now   We are headed back to WDW next month after we visit my parents too  Can't get enough of the Mouse!  Our favorite characters are Chip and Dale (we refer to them as The Boys, hehe).  Anyway, just rambling now 

This is us on the cruise!  I'm on the right and Lucas is on the left.




Untitled


----------



## Epcot82Guy

Hey everyone.  Toby here.  31 and living in Atlanta.  Huge Disney Geek (and former CPer with Epcot Science).  Still single and searching for my Disney Prince (maybe a few of us should form a club.  haha).  Excited for a quick solo trip over Labor Day - and otherwise getting use of the Annual Pass I (finally) bought in June.


----------



## vascubaguy

Not new to the boards, but I visit less frequently these days. I posted on the original intro thread, but figured I would reintroduce us here. David (37) and I, Chris (37), have been together for 10 years. We were both born and raised in Virginia, but after finishing my PhD, I uprooted us to follow a great career opportunity. We only moved 3.5-6 hours away (depending on traffic) and now reside in Annapolis, Maryland. We've been here 2 years and this past weekend I found another box in the closet that I needed to unpack.

Anyway, David is the Disney nut, but he pulled me into it with little effort. I had only been to WDW once prior to meeting him. Now, we are DVC members and at one point were going twice each year. We haven't been in 2 years, but I wasn't going to let DVC points expire, so we are heading back this Saturday to the Bay Lake Towers for a much needed and deserved vacation!

I know we have tons of more recent pics of us together, but they are saved on the computers at home. However, I found a pic of us at Epcot from several years ago and we look pretty much the same, just add a few lbs and specks of grey hair. David (left), me (right)


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

Name: Sigit
Age: 32
Location: Orlando, FL starting September 18
Status: Single and looking
Favorite Disney character: Stitch (I collect Stitch pins only, wishing to have a Stitch playsets for Disney Infinity, watched all Lilo and Stitch tv show, etc)
Favorite Disney movie: Lilo and Stitch
Favorite WDW ride: Expedition Everest
Favorite WDW hotel: Saratoga Springs
Favorite WDW park: DHS
Favorite Disneyland ride: California Screaming
Favorite Disneyland park: DCA
AP holder: Yes
DVC member: Yes
Visited Disney World: lost count
Visited Disneyland: 3
WDW hotels previous stay: ASM, POFR, AKLKV, SS, CB, some others that I don't remember
WDW tours taken: Backstage Magic and Backstage Safari
Disney Cruise: 0
Play SOTMK: Yes. Missing this year MNSSHP card.
Play Disney Infinity: Yes. Have a complete set.


----------



## Mickyaraben

Hi I'm Mike. My DP, Nate, and I live in Harrisburg, PA.

My user name is Mickey+kyaraben. Kyaraben are character bento box meals. Basically I shape my lunch to look like Mickey (see avatar). I was inspired by the cute food at Toyko Disney and Hong Kong Disneyland. 

Favorite Disney park: Tokyo DisneySEA 
Favorite Disney movie: The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Favorite Disney  Tiana
Favorite Disney prince: Phillip

Me @ Tokyo DisneySEA



DP Nate outside The Tiki Room @ TDL


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

Hey Guys.

Name is Jay and I live in boston. I am 27 but a HUGE Disney fan and love going to WDW when I can. Proud DVC member with my family. Always enjoy family trips but I am at the point where I would like to take trips with friends or a significant other who are also fans. 

Would love to meet other gay disney fans and hopefully make friends who can potentially become travel buds to visit the mouse. Here's to new friends who enjoy the magic just as much as I do


----------



## Jay2009

Hey Jay!  I'm also Jay and in a suburb, just wanted to say hi to a fellow MA person!


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

Jay2009 said:
			
		

> Hey Jay!  I'm also Jay and in a suburb, just wanted to say hi to a fellow MA person!



Yay to a fellow MA Disney fan who's also named Jay! Feel free to send me a PM anytime to chat some more.


----------



## Jay2009

I... would if I knew how to do that!


----------



## RENThead09

Just saying HI since I am in trip planning mode.  LOL

Pat here.  Currently in Portland, OR.  Moved here about a year and a half ago.  Used to live about 2 miles from the house of the mouse in Anaheim!  

AP holder for both coasts for the last 4 years.  Cheaper to upgrade my Disneyland pass than to buy tickets when we go to WDW for marathon weekend. Totally addicted to the bling of Run Disney.  Damn them.  

Travel a lot for work.  This will headed to Atlanta, NYC, Seattle, and Boston.

Next Dis-trip will be Thanskgiving week to Disneyland.

Then Dec. 30-Jan. 14th at Disney World.  Just need to find me a New Years Eve date now.  hahahaha

Pic from the Disneyland 10K (part of the Dumbo Double Dare);




and my favorite race pic:


----------



## dramadrew

My name is Andrew and I am the nonfurry character in the photo above. For anyone curious what animal is next to be it is a tamandua (lesser or tree anteater). So about me; I am 29 years old and my soon to be husband, Ryan (wedding's on Saturday) is 27 years old. Our Disney honeymoon is not concrete yet because it all depends if people give us enough money for our wedding. We opted for money towards a Disney honeymoon than gifts. But we have tentative dates in May 2014.

Username: Well, I was going to be eeyore829, but then I realized I already had an account here since 2008 so dramadrew it is!
Where I Live: Hagerstown, MD (hour and half away from Baltimore and DC)
Where I Lived in the Past: Ryan and I both come from Western, NY near Rochester. We started our lives together in Buffalo and will be getting married in their city hall this weekend. 
Martial Status: Married very soon!
Favorite Disney Park: As of now, Magic Kingdom. I am a huge animal lover and have never been to Animal Kingdom. So we'll see after our trip.
Favorite Disney Movie: The Lion King
Favorite Disney Princesses: Classic Era ~ Aurora. Modern Era ~ Ariel and Merida.
Favorite Disney Prince: Ryan thinks Prince Phillip is the hottest. I would say Prince Eric, because come on now, a flute?
Favorite Disney Characters: Eeyore, Mary Poppins penguins, Clarebelle Cow, Meeko, Mad Hatter and the White Rabbit.


----------



## DVCDan36

Welcome Pat.  Miss running and sorry I never did the Disney Marathons when I was a runner.  Maybe I'll get back to it, as long as the pain is not intense.  

Dramadrew, congratulations on your upcoming nuptuals.  Enjoy your Honeymoon with the mouse.  We sure did.  Will be going back in 10 days and can't wait to just celebrate our continued life together.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hey all,

Haven't posted here in a long time.  I'm 32, soon to be 33, still single.  Looking for my Disney prince (also being a gamer wouldn't hurt!).  Feel free to say hi, I'm pretty friendly.


----------



## shellstar

Hey there! I'm Shelly (26... almost 27) and I've been a disney nut since I was little. I've been to DW about 3-4 times, and grew up in the LA area, so I got to go to DL a lot as a kid. Moved across the country in high school to the midwest. (That was a culture shock, to say the least!)






After dating long distance for about a year, I decided to move in with my partner in crime, Ace. (Besides, the SF area is so much more welcoming to couples like us- it's night and day.) We've been dating for about a year and a half now and couldn't be more in love. We're going to a bachelorette party in DL this coming March (and decided that APs might be financially better for us in the long run.) and after a minimal amount of begging, decided on a January 2015 vacation to Disneyworld. I run a theatre company and have plans for this Jan, so a year from then is just going to have to do. 





Fantastic meeting you guys! So happy there is a lot of family on the boards... makes me feel not so alone.


----------



## MrPurrrfect

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> Yay to a fellow MA Disney fan who's also named Jay! Feel free to send me a PM anytime to chat some more.



I'm in boston too


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

MrPurrrfect said:
			
		

> I'm in boston too



Hey, whats going on neighbor?


----------



## MrPurrrfect

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> Hey, whats going on neighbor?



something called the world series  - people seem excited about it


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

MrPurrrfect said:
			
		

> something called the world series  - people seem excited about it



Hahahaha, yes that is true. I have to admit that I too am overtaken by redsox world series fever. Btw, my name ia jay


----------



## Partridge

Hello everyone! 

I'm Lindsay, almost 26, a born and raised Texan, and soon-to-be-married to the absolute love of my life in December. Here's a picture of my tiny chicken nugget and myself. (I do mean tiny, I've got a good foot on her when I wear heels!)






We met on Christmas of 2010 (in a bar, no less ) and haven't left each other's side since. We're getting married on 12/21/13 and instead of going on a honeymoon right after have decided to go to WDW and USO in Feburary of 2015! She indulges me mostly, but has started to get excited about rides and food and everything else! 

It's lovely to see family on a board like this. Makes me warm and squishy inside.


----------



## Partridge

shellstar said:


> Hey there! I'm Shelly (26... almost 27) and I've been a disney nut since I was little. I've been to DW about 3-4 times, and grew up in the LA area, so I got to go to DL a lot as a kid. Moved across the country in high school to the midwest. (That was a culture shock, to say the least!)
> 
> Fantastic meeting you guys! So happy there is a lot of family on the boards... makes me feel not so alone.



Oh, oh! How fabulous to see another femme who is my age and rocks the bangs and lipstick! You are ADORABLE.

The midwest is definitely a little off-kilter sometimes (does Texas count as the midwest?) but I love the open space and weird little quirks that come along with it. I've been dying to go to SF! Austin will just have to do for now.


----------



## NEDisneyFans

I'm Ali and my wife is Beth; we are Disney fans from New England (Boston), hence the name.

Beth has always lived in MA, I grew up on the West Coast, living in CA and the Pacific Northwest before moving East in 1997.

We've been together for twelve years in February 2014, and just had our seventh wedding anniversary in October 2013.

Beth first went to WDW with her family in 1978, my first trip was with her family in 2004; we took our first trip to DLR together in 2008. We bought into DVC in 2006, and took our honeymoon cruise on the Disney Magic. Next visit is an extended family trip in May/June 2014. 

We both prefer WDW to DLR; I like MK best, while Beth leans to Epcot.

I can't pick a favorite Disney movie; too many to choose from. 

My favorite "princess" is Merida -- if you have to ask why, you didn't see the movie. 

I don't think I could name any of the princes except Flynn Rider, so I guess he would be my "favorite." 






My first trip, Beth and I on the far right
_May 2004_





On our "Disneymoon" Cruise
_Beth, left; Ali, right_





Beth loves this photo because they flipped our scores!





First trip to the Disneyland Resort





Defending my wife against Captain Hook! _(Magic photo at DL)_





Beth and I "bookending" the extended family on our last trip together.
_June 2009_





Me on our trip to celebrate my 50th Birthday
_March 2012_





Birthday breakfast with Eeyore at the Crystal Palace


Hello all 

*Ali*


----------



## ianrob84

Hey everyone!

Have been reading the DIS boards for a while but only just joined today after installing the iPad app, (which is excellent by the way!).

So, introductions... I'm Ian and my partner is Andy. We live in Manchester in the UK.  We just celebrated our 5 year anniversary in November gone - I'm still waiting for him to pop the question!

I've been a huge Disney fan for all of my life, but only managed my first trip to WDW in 2009, where we bought into DVC at Bay Lake Tower. We've just taken another contract at Beach Club Villas, so we truly have been bitten by the bug!

We'll be visiting in June this year for Gay Days, (we normally visit in September), so looking forward to experiencing a completely different Disney World compared to what we're used to!



Favorite Disney Park: EPCOT
Favorite Disney Movie: Little Mermaid 
Favorite Character: Yzma
Favorite Princess: Aurora
Favorite Prince: Eric

Looking forward to getting to know others who share our passion! 

Ian


----------



## bky0809

Hey all, 
I'm Bruce and new to the boards after spending some time reading and lurking. My partner of almost 2 year and I live in Greensboro NC both working in the food service industry currently. We both have our degrees in Theatre (he in Musical Theatre, mine in Costume Design).  I am currently back in school to obtain both a history and education major with the goals to teach high school in the future.

My first trip to Disney was in August 1997 (during the 25th Anniversary) I turned 9 years old during the trip! 
My next trip was with My Boy Scout Troop in 2000, and ask me all about my experience getting lost... It's a fun story in hind sight.
The last time I was in Disney was in  Dec 2003 for my mothers 40th birthday! we stayed at the time newly opened Pop Century and was my first time staying on site. 
Now I am planning a trip for my Partners 30th in May! His mother is a DVC member and we are surprising him with the trip!

Here are a few pictures I had from my trip 10 years ago:
















And this is from a Community Theatre Production of Beauty and the Beast I was in in High School, I am the one with the hand on my hat.




And Finally my Partner and I 








Favorite Disney Movie:  Ugh TOO MANY CHOICES, I love Mary Poppins, Bedknobs & Broomsticks, The Great Mouse Detective, Beauty and The Beast, Hercules & The Little Mermaid 
Favorite Prince : Beast (though not in human form) or Prince Phillip, he has the best style.
Favorite Princess: Belle or Ariel
Favorite Villain: Ursula ( especially as Vanessa) and Scar
Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom


----------



## JoeyAnyc

A recent photo of me with Mickey in AK from Dec 2013.


----------



## rdesisto

Hello everyone!  As you can see by my post count, I'm very new to the site!  Once I hit double digits, I promise to come back and post a photo! There is one of my partner and I as my avatar, but I'll post a bigger one when I can.

My name is Ricky, and my username is pretty much just my name. Boring, I know.  Born and raised in Massachusetts!

I've been dating my partner for over three years now (October will be four! My how time flies...).  We met during a production of RENT he was directing (we both do tons of community theater!). We hit it off at the cast party, shared a kiss, made dinner plans, and here we are! Planning our first Disney trip together 

My favorite park will always be the Magic Kingdom.  That feeling of excitement walking down Main Street just can't be beat.

My favorite Disney movie is Peter Pan, and has been since I was a kid!  I just love the story.  It's actually my favorite ride at Disney World as well (and probably my favorite ride ever! I love roller coasters, but there's just something about that ride I adore...)

So, that's me!


----------



## rdesisto

MrPurrrfect said:


> I'm in boston too





BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> Hey, whats going on neighbor?





Hey there, fellow Bostonians!  Nice to see there are a few of us around here


----------



## mikelan6

How is it that there are so many cute Disney guys in Boston?


----------



## rdesisto

mikelan6 said:


> How is it that there are so many cute Disney guys in Boston?



I guess we are just lucky


----------



## rdesisto

I can't figure out how to upload photos!


----------



## RENThead09

Spending most of April in Boston for work to re-open our store on Newberry.  Cant wait to see all the cure disney-loving Boston guys.


----------



## mikelan6

rdesisto said:


> I can't figure out how to upload photos!



You must upload the pic to a third party site like Photobucket, and then post the link here.


----------



## SanFranDizneeGuy

Hi allDisney fan from San Francisco.  51, single, loving life and always happy to meet more DL/WDW fans.
Having trouble attaching a photo but will figure it out in a bit...


----------



## Vito

Hey everyone! Vito here, still pretty new to these boards!

My user name is Italian..and my first name

I currently live in Naples Florida, before that was Tampa for 9 months, and before that was Minneapolis for about 8 years, lastly before that was Omaha Nebraska where I was born an raised.

I am 40 years old and single.

Been going to Disney since the early 80s many times with my family on trips and only universal once.  I get lost in the atmosphere of Disney and love looking at all the small details of the parks and always want to know how everything works.  Knowing how the magic works is something I love to learn about, and it never ruins the magic for me!

Favorite Park:  Magic Kingdom (used to be Epcot..but a very close second)
Favorite Ride: Haunted Mansion all the way!
Favorite Ride Queue:  Tower of Terror
Favorite Prince:  none of them seem to be rather noteworthy, Does Jack Skellington count?
Favorite Princess:  Recently changed to Anna and Elsa (but before didn't have a preference)
Favorite Villain:  Jafar
Favorite Place to rest with a drink:  Italy in Epcot (gotta have the wine!)
Favorite Ride that has been removed:  Journey into Imagination (original)...but you can put Alien Encounter here as well as a close second.
Favorite resort that I have stayed at:  Grand Floridian
Favorite resort I wish to stay at: Polynesian
Favorite Disney Snack: Pineapple dole whip float
Favorite side activity:  Sorcerers of the magic kingdom

Ok there ya go...and a few pictures 





Love me some figment!  cant wait for the comic book series by marvel!





Retro piture from the mid to late 80s I believe.  Yes that me with a disc camera near the Canada Pavilion at Epcot.

-Vito


----------



## Esmeralda Jellybean

Hi! I'm Emily. I'm a married mother of one DS age 6, a classically trained singer and part-time social media/comic convention agent living in MN. My fav park is the MK, favorite Dis movie is Peter Pan, favorite princess is Merida, favorite prince is Flynn Rider, Favorite character is Captain Hook and favorite villain, also, Captain Hook. (Hint: I really like Captain Hook.) 

Let's see, other pertinent facts, I'm bi/pan, genderqueerish depending on the phase of the moon etc, my son and I are both ASD, and my DH, DS and VGF-owning sis, are looking forward to our first DVC stay this coming Feb 2-10! It will be my sixth visit to WDW, DH's fifth, DS's second and I have no idea how many times my sister has been to WDW. I think she might have residency now.

Anyway I'd love to post a pic but as this my first post on the DIS, you'll all just have to wait for the hotness, I guess.


----------



## Quasialamodo

Name: John (I apologize if the pictures are too big, btw, I did my best to size them in the Bucket)





Username explanation: I wanted a slightly more obscure Disney character and I couldn't decide between Quasimodo and Marahute.  I also really like cookie dough ice cream (I think I single-handedly keep my Freddys stocking it...), so it made sense to me!

Where I Live: Portland, Oregon!  (I see rosiep and RENT are from there too?  If so, I'm not saying a DISmeet is in order...but...any excuse to visit Niklaus' is a good excuse, amirite?)

Marital status: Fianceed!  He liked it so he put a ring on it! 





A moment to talk about DH Darren: Mr. Toad is his favorite ride, He's a fabulous yet uncoordinated human being, and he likes cinnamon bun ice cream and Cinnabons.  Since we're planning a WDW Honeymoon, he suggested I join a board to look for discounts and get tips.  He has a fascination with planning the itinerary so we never have to wait in lines.  We'll see, say I.  

If there's interest (and even if there's not), I'm probably going to post a wedding planning thread here since it's a big fabulous queer wedding and who doesn't want to hear about that?  I'm an Aries as well, so I believe my life is super important and sometimes I just talk and talk, even after people have stopped listening.





What am I doing here again? Oh yeah!

Fave Disney park: When it gets really crowded, I love California Adventure.  But ToT is my favorite ride, so Hollywood Studios?  Idek, man.

Fave Disney movie: Little Mermaid, Frozen, Beauty and the Beast, 101 Dalmatians, Rescuers Down Under (in that order?)

Fave Disney character: Bianca/Elsa/Hercules/Megara/John Barrowman





Other things: I work as a film student, a mostly unpaying gig currently.  I have an obsession with Funko Pops! (think bobbleheads), and I host monthly board game nights at my church.  My personal total of people I've made addicted to Tickets to Ride is up to three now.


----------



## Quasialamodo

CurtisB said:


> Hey everyone!  Curtis (40) here and my DH Lucas (28).  I'm the big Disney freak, but Lucas is catching up quickly!  I brought him to his very first trip to WDW this past May (after his first DCL cruise in December!).  It was actually him who suggested we have our wedding at Disney so we are in January! Very excited!!!  We had the legal ceremony here in DC a few weeks ago so we are legally married now   We are headed back to WDW next month after we visit my parents too  Can't get enough of the Mouse!  Our favorite characters are Chip and Dale (we refer to them as The Boys, hehe).  Anyway, just rambling now
> 
> This is us on the cruise!  I'm on the right and Lucas is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled



Oh my God, this the cutest picture I've ever seen of anyone with Chip and Dale ever.


----------



## Quasialamodo

amberg93 said:


> That is so cool! I hope you two have an awesome anniversary trip.
> 
> Okay, I'm finally going to introduce myself in here! =D
> 
> My name is Amber, I'm 20 years old and I live in Michigan. Well, sorta. See, I married my beautiful wife Marie (MarieLightning on the disboards) on April 20, 2012 and now I'm going through the _super fun_ process of immigration to Canada. I stay with her in Quebec when I don't work (which is most of the year, so that we can be together). I also spend a few odd weeks here and there in Michigan for purposes of not looking like I live in Canada instead of the U.S. (bad for Canadian immigration). My summers are spent entirely in Michigan though, from May until September because I work at an amusement park there.
> 
> We've always been Disney fans but we took our first Disney World trip together this past November and it was amazing. Seriously, such an amazing week and we can't wait to go back again. We're planning a trip to WDW in April 2014 right around our anniversary (April 20th) and a 'weekend trip' to DLP in September.
> 
> My favorite Disney movies are Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Cars (1 and 2). My favorite princess is Belle and my favorite WDW park is Epcot.
> 
> Here's a picture of the two of us on our Disney trip. I'm the one in the blue.



Can I just say that I've loved all of your trip reports between the two of you?!   I unabashedly read them quite often.


----------



## lomew01

Hey Guys my name is Lomew.I am from Australia.I am 25 years old.As become a new user on this forum its my wish to participate positively on this forum and get more knowledge from that discussion area.Thanks a lot!!


----------



## abminer

Hi folks,

Im Al - not new to the Dis, but waking up from hibernation and looking to find pals on the GLBT section (I mostly haunt the dining board).  

I live in Cambridge, MA with my DBF.  Ive been to WDW 8 times (Universal twice) since I was 9; Im 36 now.  Its my happy place for sure  feels more like home than my own place does.  DBF had never been before he met me, but hes enjoyed our two WDW trips together enough to agree to our first DLR trip for Gay Days this October. 

Favorite Park: MK (but I love AK and EP WS too)
Favorite Ride: POTC (as a kid it was the tea cups)
Ride that makes me most motion sick: TT 
Favorite movie: Finding Nemo
Favorite Prince: Aladdin
Favorite Princess: Belle
Favorite Villain: Ursula
Favorite resort Ive stayed at: AKL (I want to try them all at some point, no repeats yet)
Favorite resort I wish to stay at: BWI
Favorite Disney Snack: too many to choose, but today Ill say any cupcake from Starring Rolls in DHS

Id love to connect with other glbt DISers in my area for hangouts  I dont have any Disney loving pals in this part of the world and def. hope to participate in a Dis meet at Disneyland in the fall.

Me on our last trip, 2011:


----------



## dramadrew

abminer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Im Al - not new to the Dis, but waking up from hibernation and looking to find pals on the GLBT section (I mostly haunt the dining board).
> 
> I live in Cambridge, MA with my DBF.  Ive been to WDW 8 times (Universal twice) since I was 9; Im 36 now.  Its my happy place for sure  feels more like home than my own place does.  DBF had never been before he met me, but hes enjoyed our two WDW trips together enough to agree to our first DLR trip for Gay Days this October.
> 
> Favorite Park: MK (but I love AK and EP WS too)
> Favorite Ride: POTC (as a kid it was the tea cups)
> Ride that makes me most motion sick: TT
> Favorite movie: Finding Nemo
> Favorite Prince: Aladdin
> Favorite Princess: Belle
> Favorite Villain: Ursula
> Favorite resort Ive stayed at: AKL (I want to try them all at some point, no repeats yet)
> Favorite resort I wish to stay at: BWI
> Favorite Disney Snack: too many to choose, but today Ill say any cupcake from Starring Rolls in DHS
> 
> Id love to connect with other glbt DISers in my area for hangouts  I dont have any Disney loving pals in this part of the world and def. hope to participate in a Dis meet at Disneyland in the fall.
> 
> Me on our last trip, 2011:



Welcome! I love your shirt!


----------



## abminer

dramadrew said:


> Welcome! I love your shirt!



The shirt is from Uniqlo, they have a great selection of Disney character tees!


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

abminer said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> I&#146;m Al - not new to the Dis, but waking up from hibernation and looking to find pals on the GLBT section (I mostly haunt the dining board).
> 
> I live in Cambridge, MA with my DBF.  I&#146;ve been to WDW 8 times (Universal twice) since I was 9; I&#146;m 36 now.  It&#146;s my happy place for sure &#150; feels more like home than my own place does.  DBF had never been before he met me, but he&#146;s enjoyed our two WDW trips together enough to agree to our first DLR trip for Gay Days this October.
> 
> Favorite Park: MK (but I love AK and EP WS too)
> Favorite Ride: POTC (as a kid it was the tea cups)
> Ride that makes me most motion sick: TT
> Favorite movie: Finding Nemo
> Favorite Prince: Aladdin
> Favorite Princess: Belle
> Favorite Villain: Ursula
> Favorite resort I&#146;ve stayed at: AKL (I want to try them all at some point, no repeats yet)
> Favorite resort I wish to stay at: BWI
> Favorite Disney Snack: too many to choose, but today I&#146;ll say any cupcake from Starring Rolls in DHS
> 
> I&#146;d love to connect with other glbt DISers in my area for hangouts &#150; I don&#146;t have any Disney loving pals in this part of the world and def. hope to participate in a Dis meet at Disneyland in the fall.
> 
> Me on our last trip, 2011:
> http://s265.photobucket.com/user/ab...fd84552e-7355-4a46-b993-4d1002d19581.jpg.html



Hey there,

Fellow DISer here in Boston. Jay here


----------



## Ryan Matthew

Hi Everyone!

I am brand new to posting here. I joined the board officially a few years ago but have been too shy to post I guess until now. 

My DP and I are booked for our first Disney Cruise next January so I thought it would be a great time to get to know some fellow Disney fans on the forums. As we don't have any children I was hoping we could meet other LGBTQ folks who may be traveling on the cruise as well.

Anywho, my username is pretty much what it says (my name). I grew up in Southern California in a small community but have been living in San Francisco and Northern California for the past 14 years. My DP and I will be celebrating 10 years together this December. I am much more the Disney Nerd but he enjoys it in doses. 

As I live in California my favorite park is the original: Disneyland! It has a special place in my heart as I grew up going there. My favorite attraction is The Haunted Mansion, no question. We also usually stay at the Grand Californian Hotel. It is such a beautiful property and so convenient to the parks. I have an AP so I try and make it as much as I can throughout the year. Last visit was in May for the 24 Hour Rock Your Disney Side Event.

I have been to DisneyWorld twice (once in 2005 and once in 2010). We plan on going to WDW again before the cruise next year for a few days. I cannot wait to check out the new Fantasyland!

Favorite Disney Movie is tie between Lady & the Tramp and Sleeping Beauty. Though some of the newer ones are moving up on my list (Princess & the Frog, Frozen, Wreck It Ralph). Not sure about favorite characters...so many to choose from. Favorite princesses are Aurora and Tiana. 

I am also a big Vinylmation collector. It's gotten a bit out of control!

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## CurtisB

Quasialamodo said:


> Oh my God, this the cutest picture I've ever seen of anyone with Chip and Dale ever.



Haha, thanks! The Boys are our favorites so we get pictures with them every chance we get.


----------



## TJM1976

Ryan Matthew said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am brand new to posting here. I joined the board officially a few years ago but have been too shy to post I guess until now.   My DP and I are booked for our first Disney Cruise next January so I thought it would be a great time to get to know some fellow Disney fans on the forums. As we don't have any children I was hoping we could meet other LGBTQ folks who may be traveling on the cruise as well.  Anywho, my username is pretty much what it says (my name). I grew up in Southern California in a small community but have been living in San Francisco and Northern California for the past 14 years. My DP and I will be celebrating 10 years together this December. I am much more the Disney Nerd but he enjoys it in doses.   As I live in California my favorite park is the original: Disneyland! It has a special place in my heart as I grew up going there. My favorite attraction is The Haunted Mansion, no question. We also usually stay at the Grand Californian Hotel. It is such a beautiful property and so convenient to the parks. I have an AP so I try and make it as much as I can throughout the year. Last visit was in May for the 24 Hour Rock Your Disney Side Event.  I have been to DisneyWorld twice (once in 2005 and once in 2010). We plan on going to WDW again before the cruise next year for a few days. I cannot wait to check out the new Fantasyland!  Favorite Disney Movie is tie between Lady & the Tramp and Sleeping Beauty. Though some of the newer ones are moving up on my list (Princess & the Frog, Frozen, Wreck It Ralph). Not sure about favorite characters...so many to choose from. Favorite princesses are Aurora and Tiana.  I am also a big Vinylmation collector. It's gotten a bit out of control!  Looking forward to meeting you all!   Here I am with one of my all time favorite characters! Robin Hood was such a treat to find (from last year).  Here is one of us from a few weeks ago at the 'Rock Your Disney Side Event' at DL. My DP and I went as Wreck-It-Ralph (him) and Fix-It-Felix (me). So much fun!




Welcome!!   And great pics!


----------



## MarknStitch

Hi all.

I have already done one introduction over in another thread but I thought I would introduce myself here to this part of the community with a picture... Maybe one day we may get to connect and meet up with new friends.

My name is Mark (incase the username didn't give it away) and my favourite character is Stitch. Funny story, my DHs name is Marc - note with a 'c' it makes a huge difference  We live in the UK.

We have been together since 2006 and married (well strictly speaking, Civil Partnered here in the UK) since 2012. Our first Disney vacation was back in 2007 where we also invested in DVC together 

Since then we have visited WDW twice, Anaheim and Paris 4 times and our busy planning our next visit to Paris in October and WDW in September 2015.

Some of my favourites:
Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom.
Favourite Attraction: Tower of Terror
Favourite Show: Fantasmic (Like one of the DisUnplugged presenters, it also manages to make me cry every time!)
Favourite Disney Film: Beauty and the Beast - I still remember the feeling I got when I first saw it!
Favourite Princess: Belle, naturally.
Favourite Villain: MALEFICENT and there really is no contest!

_Marc and I with the main mouse! (I'm the guy on the right)_





_Our wedding Day_





_Waiting for the Dreams show during our most recent visit to DLP with Tod and Copper_


----------



## Stepster

Hi guys, well im from uk, 24 and a big disney fan and looking to meet other gay guys who love disney- going back in 2015 and cant wait - super excited- pic of my cheeky smile will follow as soon as i earn my ears     so dont be shy n come say Hi


----------



## Jinxypa

Hello everyone, great photos and info! I'm new to this forum and love all the great wealth of knowledge I've learned so far. I'm heading down to WDW the end of Aug til til Sept 4th. It's my first time going down and decided I want to just enjoy life and have fun! I hope to meet all of you and share a laugh, nod and wink.


----------



## FlynniganRider

Stepster said:


> Hi guys, well im from uk, 24 and a big disney fan and looking to meet other gay guys who love disney- going back in 2015 and cant wait - super excited- pic of my cheeky smile will follow as soon as i earn my ears     so dont be shy n come say Hi



More people from the Uk on here than I thought! I'm 21 and from the UK!


----------



## RENThead09

Jinxypa said:


> Hello everyone, great photos and info! I'm new to this forum and love all the great wealth of knowledge I've learned so far. I'm heading down to WDW the end of Aug til til Sept 4th. It's my first time going down and decided I want to just enjoy life and have fun! I hope to meet all of you and share a laugh, nod and wink.





I like your thinking man.  Headed down August 28th to September 6th.  Which just got extended to the 10th.  Work asked if I wanted to stay down there and do a quick project.  Hmmmmmm.   Yes!  

Have a great trip.


----------



## RENThead09

Love all the UK peeps on here.  Headed over in December for some vacation.  A couple days in Manchester to watch my Roooooooney  and the Red Devils play football.  
Then London for 3-4 days.   
Finally a 3 day trip to Disneyland Paris.  Hoping it will be in it's holiday glory.

Been 4 years since I have been there.  Cant wait to get back.


----------



## biloo

Hi all, thought I would say hi as we will soon be visiting WDW. My partner and I will be taking our nephew (7) later this month for a 3 week trip. Arrive last week August staying until 14th September. 

First time visit for us all and it will be an experience having to be responsible for a child for 3 weeks! A totally different type of holiday for us both but excited all the same. 

If you see two overwhelmed "uncles" in the park (maybe looking stressed) feel free to say hi!


----------



## Jinxypa

I totally agree with you Renthead09, even if it is for work!!  I plan on dressing up for MNSSH party also lol  

I hope all goes well for you Biloo with child watching...don't forget the Prozac! Hehe jk - All will be great!


----------



## Dutchdennis

Hi Everyone, 
Im a dutch guy who is also into Disney since the end of the 80's. Visit already the parks in Orlando, Anaheim and Paris. Next stop will be Tokyo in a couple of years. But first glad to be in Orlando again in a couple of weeks. Doing again a solo trip, just like two years ago. 

Nice to hear so many stories about the other fans here. It is a blessing to hear those, not feeling a outsider anymore


----------



## poorunfortunateseth

I'm Seth, also known as "poorunfortunateseth" on DisBoards!

My username comes from the Disney animated classic, The Little Mermaid, which ties for my favorite Disney film of all time. Ursula is also my favorite Disney Villain, and you must admit that "Poor Unfortunate Souls" is easily one of the best songs given to a villain.

I live in Illinois. I am 21 years old and am currently studying Public Relations at a university. I know that someday my prince will come and I'm in no rush for that.

Favorite Disney movie is a tie between The Little Mermaid and The Hunchback of Notre Dame.

My favorite Disney characters of all time are Ariel, Quasimodo and Bert. Honorable mentions include Pocahontas, Princess Tiana, Merida, Ursula, Gaston, Rapunzel, and Aladdin. I just love Disney and its rich tradition of storytelling.

My favorite Disney villain is Ursula, although I believe the most evil are Lady Tremaine and Frollo as they had no magical powers to make them evil - just pure control over one person's life.

My favorite princess is Ariel, obviously. Pocahontas is a second runner up. I love her speech about the path of bigotry and hatred, and believes that it applies to several situations.

My favorite prince is Aladdin. Although he's not a prince, I have a fondness for Kristoff from Frozen. As a hairier gay man with a bit of a belly, I like that Kristoff is a little bigger yet still charming.

My favorite rides include Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, Carousel of Progress, Under the Sea: Journey of The Little Mermaid, MuppetVision 3D, The Great Movie Ride, Peter Pan's Flight, Soarin', and Ellen's Energy Adventure.


----------



## alexxturnerr

Name - Alex Turner
An explanation of your username - ...My Name
Where you live - England
Where you have lived in the past - Kent, Newcastle
Marital/dating status - Single
Favorite Disney Park - Epcot 
Favorite Disney Movie - Lion King
Favorite Disney Prince or Princess - Belle and Eric
Favorite Disney character - Stitch 

I've been waiting for ages until I got enough posts to post here.


----------



## disneyygirrl

alexxturnerr said:


> Name - Alex Turner An explanation of your username - ...My Name Where you live - England Where you have lived in the past - Kent, Newcastle Marital/dating status - Single Favorite Disney Park - Epcot Favorite Disney Movie - Lion King Favorite Disney Prince or Princess - Belle and Eric Favorite Disney character - Stitch  I've been waiting for ages until I got enough posts to post here.



Hello and welcome!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Hello everyone!


----------



## RealBlast3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Hello everyone!



You're superduper adorable!!! And hello, fellow New Yorker, I'm out on Long Island! I saw in another thread you're going to be there for the XMAS Party, I'm going then as well!


----------



## DrGaellon

Another New Yorker here! I'm in Yonkers, just past the Bronx border.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Hey fellow New Yorkers!  Hopefully we can run into each other!


----------



## juicer

My name is Graham. 

My username comes from when I managed my family's restaurant and gift shop which was located on an orange grove.  I juiced 80 pounds of oranges for our fresh squeezed orange ice cream.  It was a secret recipe - I came in really early before the rest of the employees came to make it.

I now live in San Rafael, CA - just north of the Golden Gate Bridge near San Francsico.

I am 52 and single.


My favorite Disney park is Epcot.

Favorite Disney movie is The Princess and the Frog.

Favorite Disney prince - The one Snow White.

And my favorite Disney character is Ray from The Princess and the Frog.


----------



## rdesisto

juicer said:


> My name is Graham.  My username comes from when I managed my family's restaurant and gift shop which was located on an orange grove.  I juiced 80 pounds of oranges for our fresh squeezed orange ice cream.  It was a secret recipe - I came in really early before the rest of the employees came to make it.  I now live in San Rafael, CA - just north of the Golden Gate Bridge near San Francsico.  I am 52 and single.  My favorite Disney park is Epcot.  Favorite Disney movie is The Princess and the Frog.  Favorite Disney prince - The one Snow White.  And my favorite Disney character is Ray from The Princess and the Frog.



Welcome to the group, graham!


----------



## juicer

Thank you!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Yes welcome even thouigh I'm not one to talk!

We're doing formal intros huh?  *clears throat!

This is a bit personal but I feel like I'm in good company - we had a rough child hood, and what got me through most of the dark times was Disney!  Disney makes me feel good, it makes me realize that the world isn't a such a bad place sometimes, and that we should really strive to be better people/go out of our way to help people.

My favorite Disney movie is Aladdin, I just simply love that film and I think I broke the tape on the VCR from watching it so much!

My favorite Disney character is the man himself, Mickey Mouse.  He's an icon!  When I look at him I smile, and think to myself what would Mickey do!

I have a long term significant other who's the love of my life.  I work in law enforcement (so be good!)  and I have probably one of the most positive outlooks on life.

*p.s. I was accepted into the Disney program and was going to through with ti and be a character!  However, I didn't want to move from my mother and opted to just attend University.

** PPS!  I use to weigh 280 lbs!  I thought the best way to maintain positive energy is to look AND feel good about yourself!  So I dragged this booty to the gym and made sure I went everyday and ate rubbery grilled chicken for a long time 

Thanks for having me here, my top goal is to make so many new freinds.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thought id say hi and reintroduce myself. Im Lee

Been away from these forums for several years. Was last on about the time i joined Disney as a Cultural Representative from the UK back in 2009.

Now that its been a few years since being in WDW, and while Disney has always been with me, buying my first home and getting a regular career has taken priority.

 

Im now wanting to get right back with the awesome people and communities that these sites bring.


----------



## WDWdude71

Hi fellow Disney fans! Name is Steve and I love, love, love Disney. Been an annual pass holder for a number of years since I live in Jacksonville, a couple hours north of WDW Resort area. I grew up on Disney and my first visit was in 1972. I am 46, single, and just enjoy getting down to WDW as often as possible (budget permitting). I am trying to get more active in this DIS group so more info next post. Later all!


----------



## FlynniganRider

Lee Matthews said:


> Thought id say hi and reintroduce myself. Im Lee
> 
> Been away from these forums for several years. Was last on about the time i joined Disney as a Cultural Representative from the UK back in 2009.
> 
> Now that its been a few years since being in WDW, and while Disney has always been with me, buying my first home and getting a regular career has taken priority.
> 
> Here's me with my dear friend Michelle, back when i worked in the UK Pavilion, all those years ago (a good 4 now) Second pic is me now but I've aged a bit now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now wanting to get right back with the awesome people and communities that these sites bring.



Hello fellow Brit!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Alright mate, hows it going?


----------



## jbellgator89

Hi there.  My name is Jordan and I live in Orlando.  I did a CP in 2006 and have been an annual passholder ever since.  This past August I took my first trip out to DLR which was AWESOME! If anyone needs any tips/feedback on DLR let me know I took lots of notes while I was there. Or if you have questions about WDW I'd be glad to answer as I get to the parks about once a week


----------



## loeber

Hello all,

I've been part of DISboards.com for awhile now, but I haven't posted much. I've been tasked with planning our family's WDW vacation that's happening in September, so I may be posting a little bit more frequently this year! 

As a kid, I never went to a Disney Park. My first experience was at DLR right after I graduated from high school. Shortly after that, I did the WDW College Program in Spring '02. I was a Merchandise Host at DHS. I've been hooked ever since.

Growing up in a fairly conservative family and area (Utah Mormon suburbia), I struggled with being gay. I didn't really come out until I was close to 20 years old. It's cheesy to say this, but Disney Parks helped me figure out who I was. I learned a lot about myself while doing the College Program. The messages in a lot of the Parks' nighttime shows, parades, music, etc., really struck a chord with me. Please tell me I'm not the only one who has felt this way?! 

To answer the thread's questions -  

Name: Steven

Username: Loeber (It's in reference to a musician that I've followed since the 90s, Lisa Loeb, haha.)

Where You Live: Salt Lake City, Utah

Where You Have Lived: I've grown up in Utah; although, I briefly lived in Southern Cali and Orlando when I did the College Program.

Martial Status: I've been with my partner for 7 years (see photo below).

Favorite Park: That's a tough one...I'd probably say Epcot because of World Showcase and IllumiNations.

Favorite Movie: I have a hard time with "favorites" questions...The Great Mouse Detective and Pinocchio are at the top of my list.

Favorite Prince/Princess: Eh, I don't really have one.

Favorite Character: Probably Wall-E (Disney/Pixar)


----------



## loeber

jbellgator89 said:


> Hi there.  My name is Jordan and I live in Orlando.  I did a CP in 2006 and have been an annual passholder ever since.  This past August I took my first trip out to DLR which was AWESOME! If anyone needs any tips/feedback on DLR let me know I took lots of notes while I was there. Or if you have questions about WDW I'd be glad to answer as I get to the parks about once a week



Heya, Jordan, it's nice to see another CPer on here! What did you do? Where did you work? I was a Merchandise Host at DHS....Spring 2002.

The last time I was at WDW was in 2011, so I may turn to you if I have questions that come up...I'm planning our family's WDW vacation for September.


----------



## RENThead09

Welcome!

Living in Oregon here, so you are kinda like neightbors.  hahaha

Great pics.  you two are adorable together.

Just started planning my WDW trips as well.  Planning on Wine and Dine Half Marathon weekend in November and Maybe Dopey for the Marathon Weekend if I decide not to take my trip around the world to visit each of the parks.





loeber said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been part of DISboards.com for awhile now, but I haven't posted much. I've been tasked with planning our family's WDW vacation that's happening in September, so I may be posting a little bit more frequently this year!
> 
> As a kid, I never went to a Disney Park. My first experience was at DLR right after I graduated from high school. Shortly after that, I did the WDW College Program in Spring '02. I was a Merchandise Host at DHS. I've been hooked ever since.
> 
> Growing up in a fairly conservative family and area (Utah Mormon suburbia), I struggled with being gay. I didn't really come out until I was close to 20 years old. It's cheesy to say this, but Disney Parks helped me figure out who I was. I learned a lot about myself while doing the College Program. The messages in a lot of the Parks' nighttime shows, parades, music, etc., really struck a chord with me. Please tell me I'm not the only one who has felt this way?!
> 
> To answer the thread's questions -
> 
> Name: Steven
> 
> Username: Loeber (It's in reference to a musician that I've followed since the 90s, Lisa Loeb, haha.)
> 
> Where You Live: Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Where You Have Lived: I've grown up in Utah; although, I briefly lived in Southern Cali and Orlando when I did the College Program.
> 
> Martial Status: I've been with my partner for 7 years (see photo below).
> 
> Favorite Park: That's a tough one...I'd probably say Epcot because of World Showcase and IllumiNations.
> 
> Favorite Movie: I have a hard time with "favorites" questions...The Great Mouse Detective and Pinocchio are at the top of my list.
> 
> Favorite Prince/Princess: Eh, I don't really have one.
> 
> Favorite Character: Probably Wall-E (Disney/Pixar)


----------



## RENThead09

Skipping Marathon Weekend for the first time in 5 years.
So posting a pics from my last WDW trip on Labor Day.  And one of my Favorites from DL half weekend.


----------



## JoeyAnyc

+1 to enjoying the stories and photos.


----------



## proudMickey

.


----------



## jbellgator89

loeber said:


> Heya, Jordan, it's nice to see another CPer on here! What did you do? Where did you work? I was a Merchandise Host at DHS....Spring 2002.  The last time I was at WDW was in 2011, so I may turn to you if I have questions that come up...I'm planning our family's WDW vacation for September.



Hi there! I was custodial at DHS (MGM back then ) in 2006.  I then stayed on as a campus rep for a few years until I finished school. Please feel free to ask away! 

BTW September is a great time to go! Usually not a ton of refurbishments and lighter crowds.


----------



## loeber

jbellgator89 said:


> Hi there! I was custodial at DHS (MGM back then ) in 2006.  I then stayed on as a campus rep for a few years until I finished school. Please feel free to ask away!
> 
> BTW September is a great time to go! Usually not a ton of refurbishments and lighter crowds.



Aww, yes, the good old days of MGM.  I worked what they called "right block"...right side of Hollywood Blvd - some retail shops but also the stroller/ECV rentals (Oscar's Super Service!) and package pickup. It was a fun experience. I sometimes wonder if I should have gone back to do one of their professional internships.

I'd be interested to know what you think of the removal of the Hat.


----------



## jbellgator89

loeber said:


> Aww, yes, the good old days of MGM.  I worked what they called "right block"...right side of Hollywood Blvd - some retail shops but also the stroller/ECV rentals (Oscar's Super Service!) and package pickup. It was a fun experience. I sometimes wonder if I should have gone back to do one of their professional internships.  I'd be interested to know what you think of the removal of the Hat.



I have kind of mixed feelings about it. I went to studios for the first time when I started my CP in 2006 so I've only known the park with the hat.  I've seen pictures of the park before the hat and Hollywood Blvd. definitely looked more impressive and more "Hollywood" with the theater as the backdrop.  I didn't really like that the hat only served as a pin shop either-space is limited to what you can do with it, but every other icon is so much more than a merch location.

But, I think it was nice to have a centralized Icon that could be seen throughout the park. It made giving directions much easier (especially because no matter what language a guest spoke, they seemed to understand "big hat"...Chinese Theater or Great Movie Ride might not be as recognizable to first time guests). It was also good for marketing purposes because it was easy to identify and made sense to use with the 3 other WDW icons.  And I liked how it added a "magic of the movies" theme to the park. 

But ultimately I'm happy with it, happy without it.  I'm just glad they're going to be investing in the park and bringing in new attractions.  What do you think?


----------



## rdesisto

Nice to see this thread active again!

Was down in Disney 11/30-12/6, and I already miss it!  Trying to convince the partner to go down for a weekend for Star Wars Weekends.  We have a free flight/hotel stay I won (not on Disney property, sadly), so I'm trying to convince him we should use it for that


----------



## loeber

jbellgator89 said:


> I have kind of mixed feelings about it. I went to studios for the first time when I started my CP in 2006 so I've only known the park with the hat.  I've seen pictures of the park before the hat and Hollywood Blvd. definitely looked more impressive and more "Hollywood" with the theater as the backdrop.  I didn't really like that the hat only served as a pin shop either-space is limited to what you can do with it, but every other icon is so much more than a merch location.
> 
> But, I think it was nice to have a centralized Icon that could be seen throughout the park. It made giving directions much easier (especially because no matter what language a guest spoke, they seemed to understand "big hat"...Chinese Theater or Great Movie Ride might not be as recognizable to first time guests). It was also good for marketing purposes because it was easy to identify and made sense to use with the 3 other WDW icons.  And I liked how it added a "magic of the movies" theme to the park.
> 
> But ultimately I'm happy with it, happy without it.  I'm just glad they're going to be investing in the park and bringing in new attractions.  What do you think?



Yeah, I feel similar to how you do I suppose, but I did my CP in 2002 (this was also the first time I'd ever been to WDW), right when the "100 Years of Magic" celebration started, so the Hat symbolizes that whole time period for me. I get that it was never meant to be a permanent icon, but it's the only icon I've ever known, so I will miss it. I remember many-a-nights closing the park, walking up Hollywood Blvd with the Hat all lit up. It lit up that whole area quite nicely and helped me locate any abandoned ECVs that had died, haha.


----------



## jbellgator89

loeber said:


> Yeah, I feel similar to how you do I suppose, but I did my CP in 2002 (this was also the first time I'd ever been to WDW), right when the "100 Years of Magic" celebration started, so the Hat symbolizes that whole time period for me. I get that it was never meant to be a permanent icon, but it's the only icon I've ever known, so I will miss it. I remember many-a-nights closing the park, walking up Hollywood Blvd with the Hat all lit up. It lit up that whole area quite nicely and helped me locate any abandoned ECVs that had died, haha.



I did like it at night! I liked how the whole icon area had twinkle lights in the trees and on the hat.  It was nice to walk around that area while most people were down on Sunset. 

Hopefully they'll have some new things in place for your trip in September! I'll be going out to DLR around that time.  I'm excited to see what they do for the 60th!


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Hey friends, 

I need your help. I want to apply for the CR program for Germany in Epcot and I have to write a letter of motivation and a resume. 
I have never written one in the US style and don't really know how to write it. 
Does anyone want me to help?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

rdesisto said:


> Nice to see this thread active again!
> 
> Was down in Disney 11/30-12/6, and I already miss it!  Trying to convince the partner to go down for a weekend for Star Wars Weekends.  We have a free flight/hotel stay I won (not on Disney property, sadly), so I'm trying to convince him we should use it for that



You must *FORCE *them to come...not ask!  Literally had to DRAG but once there the mood changes and they become happy lol - most definitly worth it and please tell me how Star Wars weekend is I without a doubt want to go one year!!!


----------



## rdesisto

CampbellzSoup said:


> You must *FORCE *them to come...not ask!  Literally had to DRAG but once there the mood changes and they become happy lol - most definitly worth it and please tell me how Star Wars weekend is I without a doubt want to go one year!!!



Great pics!  Were you there during Christmastime this year?  We were there 11/30-12/6, it was perfect!  

Sadly after looking at our expenses, SWW won't be happening this year.   We have a wedding to attend in Jamaica next February, so it's time to save... Is it bad I would prefer a Disney trip over a tropical vacation? haha


----------



## CampbellzSoup

rdesisto said:


> Great pics!  Were you there during Christmastime this year?  We were there 11/30-12/6, it was perfect!
> 
> Sadly after looking at our expenses, SWW won't be happening this year.   We have a wedding to attend in Jamaica next February, so it's time to save... Is it bad I would prefer a Disney trip over a tropical vacation? haha



Thanks!  Ugh I'm sorry you guys can't make it out this year but guess what next year I might be doing Star Wars Weekend as well!

We did last year:

Disney Magic Kingdom Normal Day
Disney Magic Kingdom Halloween Party - 10/18
Disney Magic Kingdom Christmas Party - 11/20
Disney Magic Kingdom Christmas Party - 11/21

We just missed each other.  However, I wore the other out on Disney for a bit :\.  However, next year we will be doing star wars weekends - and perhaps animal kingdom. 


Oh this was out Halloween Photo too...like I said you must DRAG them lol - when we do Star Wars Weekend I'll make sure to get a Jedi Robe going too.  I love theme photos!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

So it ends up I did manage to get Star Wars weekend this year mwhaha if you guys are going let me know!


----------



## rdesisto

CampbellzSoup said:


> So it ends up I did manage to get Star Wars weekend this year mwhaha if you guys are going let me know!



I'm SO jealous! My hopes of going this year are dashed- this wedding in Jamaica next year is expeeeensive. We could plan two Disney trips for how much this one Jamaica trip costs! And I'd totally rather be in Disney.


----------



## Mikeyuk

Hi everyone, not got to 10 posts yet, but when I do I will message back with pic


----------



## CampbellzSoup

wheres that pic!


----------



## rdesisto

I realized I've never posted a pic! Oops.  Here's a quick one from our last trip, meeting Chip & Dale.  I was clearly very excited, haha.

Sorry if the upload didn't work.  Still trying to maneuver the updated site!


----------



## IAmElsan

Hi all,
Still fairly new to these boards here, and will finally head to happiest place on earth (DL) for the first time ever in June!

Name: Julio

Age: 27 going on 28 (in May)

Username: Well Elsa/Frozen have become my most favorite, and the fact that I Cosplayed as a male version of Elsa for Denver Comic Con last year(see photo below), my username became a male version name of Elsa: Elsan thus IAmElsan!

Location: Colorado, born and raised been here my whole life so have not lived anywhere else.

Status: Dating my partner, will hit 2 years on March 30th, so this trip to DL is basically our anniversary gift/celebration even if it is 2 months later.

Favorites:
    Movie: Frozen/Aladdin/Nightmare Before Xmas
    Prince/Princess: Elsa/Jasmine/Tiana
    Park: See above, will be there for the first time in June
    Character: Baymax/Mayor of Halloweentown/Olaf

Ummmm, if anyone has any questions or would like to know anything please feel free to ask, an open book here!

Photos:

Male Elsa Cosplay, Elsan:





At my favorite place ever, Las Vegas:





















My partner and I:


----------



## Yumi696

Hi all!

My name is Nicole. I'm a noob here on Disboards but I'm trying my best to participate. We have a trip coming up, and out of everyone in the family, I'm the one that adores planning, making lists, etc. Our trip is celebrating my graduation from college! I'm a gender studies major, communications and graphic design double minor. I'm hoping to find a job in the nonprofit world in a women's health center. I would also like to work for a women's media firm or magazine...that would also be tons of fun. Fingers crossed!

I watch anime and I watch tons of movies and TV... I consume pop culture a lot, and I love critiquing pop culture. I have been to various parts of the Philippines and New Zealand. I would love to skydive in New Zealand, as well as go caving and abseiling.

Age: 22
Ethnicity: Filipina
Relationship Status: Tragically single
Sexuality: Queer/bisexual
Favorite Disney Park: Torn between MK for sheer awesomeness and DHS because THRILL RIDES.
Favorite Disney Ride: Tower of Terror for sure!!!
Favorite Disney Movie: I have no idea. Er. Atlantis: The Lost Empire? Mulan? The Princess and the Frog? Lilo and Stitch? Too many to count!
Favorite Disney Princess: I have four. Tiana, Mulan, Kidagakash and Merida.
Favorite Disney Prince: Naveen and Aladdin.
Favorite Disney Character: WINNIE THE POOH. The cutest bear ever.
Favorite Disney Resort: AoA, but I've only stayed at two so far. XD
Favorite Disney Restaurant: Boma!!! Soooo delicious.
Hobbies: baking, cooking, planning, hiking (but only in flat and gently sloping terrain...), adrenaline rushing activities, talking about gender, race, sexuality, disability, class, ethnicity, culture.... (this is what I do all day as a student)


Here is me in New Zealand! This was actually at the Hobbiton Movie Set, where you check in before the tour starts. I just had to take a Gollum picture lol
(any LOTR fans on here??)





Selfie of me when I took my graduation photos!


----------



## Stepster

CampbellzSoup said:


> You must *FORCE *them to come...not ask!  Literally had to DRAG but once there the mood changes and they become happy lol - most definitly worth it and please tell me how Star Wars weekend is I without a doubt want to go one year!!!



thats an awesome pic


----------



## VS932

Hi all, only joined the boards Monday and not hit my 10 posts quite yet so will have to update with a picture soon. Here's a little introduction to VS932!

Username comes from the airline i work for. Its their alpha and numeric IATA code. Real names Shaun, im 34 and i live in Norwich in the UK with my partner Michael.  We've been together 15 years and are finally getting married next year. As I said I work for an airline (ground not air) and we became foster carers in 2013 and currently have an 11 year old boy living with us.

My love for Disney started when my mum and dad took me to the grand opening of Disneyland Paris (then known as Euro Disney). It was magical beyond belief and i was instantly hooked. I met Michael through work and we shared a love of all things Disney and the rest is history!

We have been to all of the Disney parks around the world and Tokyo Disney resort is definately our favourite. Despite the crowds they do Disney proud. After that it has to be Disneyland park, where it all began.

Favourite film is hard for me as i have too many but i would say lion king has always had a special place in my heart.

Favourite princess is rapunzel and prince has to be aladdin or eric.

Favourite characters are stich and tigger.

And I'm not ashamed to absolutely adore my duffy bear who has a bigger wardrobe than me and goes on all our Disney holidays!

Anything else just give me a shout and i look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Chippedlumiere82

Hi All,

Username comes from, Beauty and the beast/Once upon a time: Chipped teacup as Emilie de Ravin says in OUAT and Lumiere from my favorite movie. I am Marc from the Netherlands and my husband Sam(love to say that word) is from Belgium. We currently live in Belgium.

My love for disney started with the VHS from The Little Mermaid. My first guy-crush was Prince Eric. And really took flight with Beauty and the Beast, next guy-chrush Beast in his human form.
Sam and I met in june 2011 and on 19th September 2011 he proposed and I immediately give him a crash course Disney. Now he is hooked.

Sam´s Favorite character: Chip&Dale 
2014 we went on our honeymoon on the wonderful Disney Magic in the Mediterranean.
This year we booked the Northern Europe Cruise but switched it to Westbound Transatlantic, and afterwards a week to WDW
Sam´s first WDW visit!!

Since 16th of augustus 2013 I married the love of my life Sam.
Our wedding-day was spectacular, Vintage car, 18th century European castle, wedding attire inspired by 2 disney movie/broadwayshow and our lovely ring-bearer Guapa.




















This was our Candle ceremony to remember our passed loved ones.

My favorite princess is of course Belle.

My favorite Disney Park is Disneyland Paris. It is only a 4 hour drive from our home.

We loved our honeymoon on the restyled Disney Magic and have very nice memories of the experience.
We met Imagineer Joe Lanzisero & Monika and a spontaneous conversation followed with a surprise. A hand drawn painting for our wedding-day on a napkin.







We love Disney, at the parks, cruise and in our home.






We have 2 lovely dogs, Guapa the black and white one (Both Border collies)
But this white fur ball is Roca, she is blind by birth. Our really sweet baby girl






Just start guessing about the wedding attire, love to see your answers.
Questions, just ask. Looking forward to know you all.


----------



## VS932

Lovely pics @Chippedlumiere82 - Outfits are fab and very Frozenesque! I can't wait to get married next year! Althought don't think our suits will be as great as yours!


----------



## Chippedlumiere82

Thank you, @VS932 But Frozen wasn't yet in cinema at the time of our wedding  Try again 
Our weddingplanning was almost 2 years. And the dressmaker did worked on it, almost 2 years.


----------



## VS932

Im rubbish at guessing these things! Would guess as beauty and the beast is one of your favourites this may have played a part? (It's also my other halfs favourite film)
Still wouldn't look out of place in arandele


----------



## Chippedlumiere82

Mine was b&tb from broadway, hubby does love Enchanted. He had the One simular to Patrick Demsey's attire in the grand ballroom scene. Our first dance was So Close


----------



## VS932

Chippedlumiere82 said:


> Mine was b&tb from broadway, hubby does love Enchanted. He had the One simular to Patrick Demsey's attire in the grand ballroom scene. Our first dance was So Close


Love it


----------



## pucknasty

yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo.

my name would be Ashley.

My love for Disney is accompanied by a love for baseball. As seen below:


Taking my first "Disney" vacation in just 36 days! woop!

feel free to follow me on instagram (ashleypuck) and twitter (@_pucknasty_) for pics because i don't know how to post them. Lol


----------



## CampbellzSoup

That wedding looks incredibly cool...I'm very happy about the Disney Decor in your home too.

...I'm not allowed =(


----------



## Chippedlumiere82

Thank  You @CampbellzSoup, I cant imagine my home/mind without Disney


----------



## rdesisto

At first my partner was kind of against Disney stuff.  Then, when we went last December, I think we came back with more Christmas decorations then anything else!  I just slowly add more stuff, and he doesn't seem to mind anymore, haha


----------



## jiminy.cricket

OMG I LOVE THIS.  Especially the napkin and the living room wall decor!  I want my living room to look that magical and inspirational one day!



Chippedlumiere82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Username comes from, Beauty and the beast/Once upon a time: Chipped teacup as Emilie de Ravin says in OUAT and Lumiere from my favorite movie. I am Marc from the Netherlands and my husband Sam(love to say that word) is from Belgium. We currently live in Belgium.
> 
> My love for disney started with the VHS from The Little Mermaid. My first guy-crush was Prince Eric. And really took flight with Beauty and the Beast, next guy-chrush Beast in his human form.
> Sam and I met in june 2011 and on 19th September 2011 he proposed and I immediately give him a crash course Disney. Now he is hooked.
> 
> Sam´s Favorite character: Chip&Dale
> 2014 we went on our honeymoon on the wonderful Disney Magic in the Mediterranean.
> This year we booked the Northern Europe Cruise but switched it to Westbound Transatlantic, and afterwards a week to WDW
> Sam´s first WDW visit!!
> 
> Since 16th of augustus 2013 I married the love of my life Sam.
> Our wedding-day was spectacular, Vintage car, 18th century European castle, wedding attire inspired by 2 disney movie/broadwayshow and our lovely ring-bearer Guapa.
> 
> We have 2 lovely dogs, Guapa the black and white one (Both Border collies)
> But this white fur ball is Roca, she is blind by birth. Our really sweet baby girl
> 
> Just start guessing about the wedding attire, love to see your answers.
> Questions, just ask. Looking forward to know you all.


----------

